# Aragón y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el túnel de Canfranc



## silenus (1 Nov 2015)

Aragon y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el tunel de Canfranc



> *Aragón y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el túnel de Canfranc *
> 
> *La región francesa lidera la recuperación del trazado y quiere, junto a Aragón, que Bruselas aporte más fondos*
> 
> ...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Nov 2015)

seria una grandisima noticia


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (1 Nov 2015)

No se abrirá, y no se abrirá porque a Francia le interesa que la salida a Europa de España sea por provincias independentistas. 

No lo olviden nunca: Francia y la dinastía que nos impusieron en la guerra de la sucesión hará siempre lo que sea peor para los intereses de España.


----------



## Sancho Panza (1 Nov 2015)

No debería de ser Aragón, debería de ser el Gobierno central el que presionara.


----------



## jorobachov (1 Nov 2015)

Bravo por Aragón. Tenéis que aprovechar el viento que sopla a vuestro favor para meter presión a favor del eje central.


----------



## MisterWhite (1 Nov 2015)

El eje Zaragoza-Tolosa tiene que ser el eje principal entre España y Francia.


----------



## italica (1 Nov 2015)

irbis dijo:


> No se abrirá, y no se abrirá porque a Francia le interesa que la salida a Europa de España sea por provincias independentistas.
> 
> No lo olviden nunca: Francia y la dinastía que nos impusieron en la guerra de la sucesión hará siempre lo que sea peor para los intereses de España.



Genial..........

Y encima nos joden Alemania uk y usa......


Por eso no tenemos la.bomba atómica.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2015 at 21:15 ----------

Viva aragon.


La.mejor tierra.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2015)

Apoyo para ellos, a ver si sale.


----------



## MisterWhite (1 Nov 2015)

irbis dijo:


> No se abrirá, y no se abrirá porque a Francia le interesa que la salida a Europa de España sea por provincias independentistas.
> 
> No lo olviden nunca: Francia y la dinastía que nos impusieron en la guerra de la sucesión hará siempre lo que sea peor para los intereses de España.



Tu eres tonto del puto culo. 

A francia no le interesa esa obra porque es mas importante para nosotros que para ellos. Les interesa mas la infraestructura paris-londres o lyon-milan, o conectar su propio pais, que gastarse el dinero en algo que nos interesa mas a nosotros que a ellos.

Ahora resulta que es el rey, que trabaja para el eliseo. Hay que ser subnormal.


----------



## meanboy (1 Nov 2015)

Ya estais tardando. :XX:


----------



## Renato (1 Nov 2015)

Básicamente las comunicaciones terrestres con el norte de Europa es por donde Vascongadas y Cataluña tienen agarrado al resto de España. La contribución al PIB poco importa, puesto que las empresas que hoy producen en Cataluña mañana se pueden largar a Aragón o Valencia.


----------



## latinito (1 Nov 2015)

meanboy dijo:


> Ya estais tardando. :XX:



!trabajo tienes en Aquitania "120 MILLONES EN 30 KM Y DOS AÑOS HASTA PRINCIPIOS DEL 2016 YA AUTOIZADO (y DEJÁNDOLO a solo 30 del tunel) si eso es lo que pides (habitante de itaca)"  ....!

Bienvenue sur le site du CRELOC

En cumplimiento de este potocolo de dos Tierras que tienen ¿Historia? y no historietas subvencionadas (itaca que no MI cataluña ).

http://www.crefco.org/components/co...7qgTr5LConvenio-Aragon-Aquitania-15-03-13.pdf


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2015)

Poco a poco se les va acabado la mamella... también en Andorra.



latinito dijo:


> !trabajo tienes en Aquitania (120 MILLONES EN 30 KM Y DOS AÑOS HASTA PRINCIPIOS DEL 2016 YA AUTOIZADO (y DEJÁNDOLO a solo 30 del tunel) si eso es lo que pides (habitante de itaca)  ....!
> 
> Bienvenue sur le site du CRELOC
> 
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (1 Nov 2015)

irbis dijo:


> No se abrirá, y no se abrirá porque a Francia le interesa que la salida a Europa de España sea por provincias independentistas.
> 
> No lo olviden nunca: Francia y la dinastía que nos impusieron en la guerra de la sucesión hará siempre lo que sea peor para los intereses de España.



Y añade que la región de Aquitania presiona porque tiene muchísimo que ganar en España, y eso a Francia no le interesa. Leyendo el hermoso libro de Teófilo Gautier de su viaje a España en la década de los 30 del siglo XIX, contaba que en Burdeos se hablaba tanto español como francés, y que en la librerías había más libros en español que en francés. Ese túnel abriría una región comercial entre el sur de Francia y España; no es que el sur de Francia se vuelva española, pero los franceses saben de sobra que esos territorios franceses siempre han tenido mucha querencia a España, y no son sólo los toros; hacen fiestas populares vestidos de sevillanas, y en los años 70 en esas fiestas sólo se escuchaban pasodobles, y lo sé de gente que las vivió. Ten en cuenta que Zaragoza les quedaría muchísimo más cerca que París, y ahora con el AVE y los precios les sale mejor y más rápido irse de fin de semana a Madrid que a París. Y por otra parte el turista español es Francia crece en número y es muy apreciado, porque tiene poder adquisitivo y le gusta comer y beber bien. Francia linda con España a través de dos pueblos antiespañoles, no así por Aragón.


----------



## latinito (1 Nov 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Básicamente las comunicaciones terrestres con el norte de Europa es por donde Vascongadas y Cataluña tienen agarrado al resto de España. La contribución al PIB poco importa, puesto que las empresas que hoy producen en Cataluña mañana se pueden largar a Aragón o Valencia.



Ni eso ; ESO es solo ya un recuerdo arancelario "per espanya " ....

( LA REALIDAD SE PARECE MAS A LO QUE SIGUE con datos relativos ;pues no tengo la fuente ) 

por barco/PUERTOS salen y entran en la península !y aumentando por ser lo mas barato ! casi todo :

120 millones de toneladas/año !y todos puertos son autónomos Y COMPITEN POR ESTE ORDEN actual YA : "Algeciras , (sines ) , Valencia, barna .... " ! y subiendo  EL TRÁFICO porque es LO MAS BARATO .

*Por carretera* (la junquera , irun casi todo ; pero de ello ya por el SOMPORT sale el 3% PENINSULAR (el tamaño POBLACIONAL de Aragón YA ) Y AUMENTANDO ; y ESO QUE AÚN faltan 20 kilómetros en francia "de mejorar" pero ya presupuestados  para el 2020  ....):

* 75 millones de toneladas /año *

*Por tren : 

solo 3,5 millones toneladas/ año (por la junquera e irun )* y que cabrán enteras en el canfranc (2020 ) y su aumento entre los otros dos ; hasta que lleguen los megacontenedores chinos del megacanal de panamá al atlantico y se haga la TPC (2050 )

---------- Post added 01-nov-2015 at 22:59 ----------




M. Priede dijo:


> Y añade que la región de Aquitania presiona porque tiene muchísimo que ganar en España, y eso a Francia no le interesa. Leyendo el hermoso libro de Teófilo Gautier de su viaje a España en la década de los 30 del siglo XIX, contaba que en Burdeos se hablaba tanto español como francés, y que en la librerías había más libros en español que en francés. Ese túnel abriría una región comercial entre el sur de Francia y España; no es que el sur de Francia se vuelva española, pero los franceses saben de sobra que esos territorios franceses siempre han tenido mucha querencia a España, y no son sólo los toros; hacen fiestas populares vestidos de sevillanas, y en los años 70 en esas fiestas sólo se escuchaban pasodobles, y lo sé de gente que las vivió. Ten en cuenta que Zaragoza les quedaría muchísimo más cerca que París, y ahora con el AVE y los precios les sale mejor y más rápido irse de fin de semana a Madrid que a París. Y por otra parte el turista español es Francia crece en número y es muy apreciado, porque tiene poder adquisitivo y le gusta comer y beber bien. Francia linda con España a través de dos pueblos antiespañoles, no así por Aragón.



En mi opinión el sur de francia está abandonado por paris que solo piensa en competir con alemania ; controlar italia e impedir la unión económica LÓGICA /HISTÓRICA de España /marruecos ( Hispania /mauritania , PAIS DE OC , VISIGODOS , Al andalus/magreb hasta que se interpusieron los franceses en marruecos  ) PERO LA ENTRADA DE POLONIA nos ayuda a compensar el desplazamiento de Francia en europa y por eso también le interesa a Paris YA .

Pero lo que movió a Burdeos a salir de su paletismo (patois ) fue su presidente (de aquitania ) Roussel (nunca bien reconocido ) y "la envidia y miedo a quedar relegados " por la tozudez maña con sus planes con Toulouse y su vitalidad *CON LA TPC* pues ya tenemos valle de conexión y fecha para la TPC *en un proyecto europeo 2050 CON PLANES y burdeos /toulouse en el sur de francia es lo mas parecido a un celta /coruña patrio o un sevilla /málaga para entendernos *


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2015)

Hasta la forma de ser de la gente del sur de Francia es más afin a la española.

Yo comprendo que un Paris, geográficamente y culturalmente más escorado a centroeuropa y, en realidad, excéntrico al país no vea con excesiva simpatía la articulación con España, que se diga lo que diga es un imán cultural, a pesar de lo que quisieran los memos separatas.


----------



## bigplac (1 Nov 2015)

No os flipeis. Canfranc para nada es el eje central. Es solo una linea REGIONAL para darle algo de vidilla a esas dos REGIONES pirenaicas. Repito, REGIONAL. 
Nadie, absolutamente nadie usaria esa via para ir desde Paris a Madrid aunque la hicieran de oro porque hay que subir a 1.200 metros.

Por otra parte, pues ya que esta medio hecha, logico es usarla. Exactamente igual a reabrir murcia-almeria.

El eje central va por otro sitio.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2015)

Has de saber que a España se le está cayendo la venda de los ojos.

La mayoría de españoles sabemos que a España le conviene comunicarse con Francia CON LA ÚNICA REGIÓN LEAL que linda con ella, que además es la que geográficamente más quilómetros de frontera tiene y más céntrica a un corredor queda.

Si Suiza abre túneles, también en Aragón se pueden abrir. 

Hay sobrecostes que en realidad son inversiones. En este caso una necesidad imperiosa.

Se acabó el seguir echándonos sogas al cuello.

Invertir en Aragón es invertir en España.



bigplac dijo:


> No os flipeis. Canfranc para nada es el eje central. Es solo una linea REGIONAL para darle algo de vidilla a esas dos REGIONES pirenaicas. Repito, REGIONAL.
> Nadie, absolutamente nadie usaria esa via para ir desde Paris a Madrid aunque la hicieran de oro porque hay que subir a 1.200 metros.
> 
> Por otra parte, pues ya que esta medio hecha, logico es usarla. Exactamente igual a reabrir murcia-almeria.
> ...


----------



## latinito (1 Nov 2015)

bigplac dijo:


> No os flipeis. Canfranc para nada es el eje central.
> 
> !Y UN HUEVO !;todo lo que sea ESPIRITUAL para la mayor parte de los aragoneses y el canfranc LO ES ; ES ALGO INMENSO Y REAL COMO ARAGÓN  y LO VERÁS con tus "putos" ojos en el 2020
> 
> ...



si ( Huesca , barbastro /monzón ; SOBRABE ) y se llama TPC 2050  y ya está por bruselas /china


es que los aragoneses somos así ( y eso que no estamos cabreados por nada ; salvo con los desgraciados de lerida QUE NOS DAN ASCO es que si no lo sabes ; CABREADOS SOMOS "MAS JODIDOS" AÚN )

!VIVA ESPAÑA !mierdecilla /paleta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Nov 2015)

stop infraestructuras en el mare corruptum


----------



## YOL (2 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Tu eres tonto del puto culo.
> 
> A francia no le interesa esa obra porque es mas importante para nosotros que para ellos. Les interesa mas la infraestructura paris-londres o lyon-milan, o conectar su propio pais, que gastarse el dinero en algo que nos interesa mas a nosotros que a ellos.
> 
> Ahora resulta que es el rey, que trabaja para el eliseo. Hay que ser subnormal.



El rey no trabaja para el eliseo trabaja para la city, y que es una dinastia que solo existe para anular españa es una realidad palpable, y la prueba es que los españoles los han expulsado un monton de veces y siempre vuelven,(por que tienen un buen padrino)

A francia le interesa revitalizar las zonas centrales de su pais,


----------



## spitfire (2 Nov 2015)

la reapertura del Canfranc es de vital importancia para España. Menos AVE y más TCP


----------



## MisterWhite (2 Nov 2015)

YOL dijo:


> El rey no trabaja para el eliseo trabaja para la city, y que es una dinastia que solo existe para anular españa es una realidad palpable, y la prueba es que los españoles los han expulsado un monton de veces y siempre vuelven,(por que tienen un buen padrino)



En fin de baba, tonto de baba.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (2 Nov 2015)

Un corredor central por los Pirineos es totalmente irrealizable. Primero, porque el Pirineo aragonés es básicamente impenetrable, y segundo porque toda la zona es parque natural por un lado o los dos.

Si no os gusta pasar ni por País Vasco ni por Cataluña la única opción realista es Roncesvalles por Navarra. Y ya.


----------



## Renato (2 Nov 2015)

NTJ dijo:


> Un corredor central por los Pirineos es totalmente irrealizable. Primero, porque el Pirineo aragonés es básicamente impenetrable, y segundo porque toda la zona es parque natural por un lado o los dos.
> 
> Si no os gusta pasar ni por País Vasco ni por Cataluña la única opción realista es Roncesvalles por Navarra. Y ya.



Irrealizable dice. Sería irrealizable en el siglo XVIII, pero en el XXI lo dudo muchísimo. ¿Cómo crees que se han hecho entonces los túneles que conectan Italia con Francia, Suiza y Austria? Los Alpes son unos farallones muchísimo más altos que los Pirineos, así que no será para tanto. Respecto a los parques naturales, también Doñana es un parque Natural y ahí ha contaminado todo el que ha querido, siempre que no fuera extremeño claro, porque entonces llega Felipe González como consejero de Gas Natural y dice que los extremeños no tienen derecho a construir un oleoducto que pase a 15 km de Doñana, sólo los vascos y catalanes.


----------



## latinito (2 Nov 2015)

NTJ dijo:


> Un corredor central por los Pirineos es totalmente irrealizable.
> 
> ¿por que tú lo dices ?
> 
> ...



!gracias pero yo como aragonés NO TENGO QUE PAGAR PERNADA ARANCELARIA PUES SOY HOMBRE LIBRE y mi Aragón me suple "de gratis "YA vuestras penurias arancelarias "per el herría /poble "!


por el somport *es "de gratis" y sin peaje de autopista Y CENTRADO EN ESPAÑA Y FRANCIA (además del tunel de Bielsa ) * Y CON TODAS LAS AUTOVÍAS INCLUIDA *DESDE PAMPLONA Y LERIDA *CONVERGIENDO EN EL SOMPORT y no es por nada pero casi todo acabado YA (mapa que sale en esa página del foro ) .

Autovías, autopistas y carreteras - Page 252 - SkyscraperCity

y repito el canfranc en 2020 

y la TPC en el 2050 


!a cascarla paleto AUTISTA creyente en itaca/aldea !

PD: donosti ; pamplona y lerida contribuyen a alimentar el somport "de gratis y agradecidos per espanya " como buenos maños que son y AGRADECIDOS (ELLOS PENSABAN QUE PARA SOLO PODER ESQUIAR ) .

PD : hasta ahora para despistar os habíamos dejado el camino frances por su rama navarra ;pero *ya podemos invertir en el camino frances rama aragonesa canfranc* Y partiremos peregrinos como siempre *.!de nada !* (para los vascos no hay peregrinos )


----------



## NTJ_borrado (2 Nov 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Irrealizable dice. Sería irrealizable en el siglo XVIII, pero en el XXI lo dudo muchísimo. ¿Cómo crees que se han hecho entonces los túneles que conectan Italia con Francia, Suiza y Austria? Los Alpes son unos farallones muchísimo más altos que los Pirineos, así que no será para tanto. Respecto a los parques naturales, también Doñana es un parque Natural y ahí ha contaminado todo el que ha querido, siempre que no fuera extremeño claro, porque entonces llega Felipe González como consejero de Gas Natural y dice que los extremeños no tienen derecho a construir un oleoducto que pase a 15 km de Doñana, sólo los vascos y catalanes.



Es irrealizable porque España puede que pase todo eso por alto pero Francia no lo hará porque no saca ninguna ventaja. Para tunelar los Alpes cada país hizo la obra hasta su frontera; Francia ya ha dicho mil veces que no piensa hacer infraestructura hasta Aragón.

Parece que os olvidáis de cuando Francia acogía y daba santuario a los etarras en las Landas por desestabilizar a España.


----------



## Renato (2 Nov 2015)

NTJ dijo:


> Es irrealizable porque España puede que pase todo eso por alto pero Francia no lo hará porque no saca ninguna ventaja. Para tunelar los Alpes cada país hizo la obra hasta su frontera; Francia ya ha dicho mil veces que no piensa hacer infraestructura hasta Aragón.
> 
> Parece que os olvidáis de cuando Francia acogía y daba santuario a los etarras en las Landas por desestabilizar a España.



Eso no significa que el túnel sea irrealizable técnicamente, sino dificultades políticas que pueden solventarse si España presiona. Hasta ahora el lobby catalán y vasco haciendo piza en Madrid han impedido que el gobierno español considere el corredor central una infraestructura prioritaria, y si nosotros no le damos importancia pues Francia menos aún porque dependen menos que nosotros de esa vía de comunicación. Respecto al valor paisajístico de los Pirineos, no creo que sea superior al de las zonas de los Alpes por donde se han construido túneles para conectar Italia con el resto de Europa. Ojo con la excusa del medio ambiente para estancar la economía y condenar a la pobreza a las regiones, que en Extremadura sabemos bastante del tema, casi todo el territorio está protegido por alguna razón u otra, hasta cualquier secarral te puedes encontrar que es zona protegida para las aves a pesar de que solo se posan cuatro gorriones de vez en cuando. Francia acogía etarras hasta que dejó de hacerlo y se opone al eje central hasta que deje de hacerlo.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (2 Nov 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Eso no significa que el túnel sea irrealizable técnicamente, sino dificultades políticas que pueden solventarse si España presiona. Hasta ahora el lobby catalán y vasco haciendo piza en Madrid han impedido que el gobierno español considere el corredor central una infraestructura prioritaria, y si nosotros no le damos importancia pues Francia menos aún porque dependen menos que nosotros de esa vía de comunicación. Respecto al valor paisajístico de los Pirineos, no creo que sea superior al de las zonas de los Alpes por donde se han construido túneles para conectar Italia con el resto de Europa. Ojo con la excusa del medio ambiente para estancar la economía y condenar a la pobreza a las regiones, que en Extremadura sabemos bastante del tema, casi todo el territorio está protegido por alguna razón u otra, hasta cualquier secarral te puedes encontrar que es zona protegida para las aves a pesar de que solo se posan cuatro gorriones de vez en cuando. Francia acogía etarras hasta que dejó de hacerlo y se opone al eje central hasta que deje de hacerlo.



El gobierno español sí considera el corredor central prioritario. Son _Francia_ y _Bruselas_ las que dicen que es absurdo estando ya en proyecto el corredor atlántico y el mediterráneo y las que dicen que no piensan poner un duro para semejante obra faraónica habiendo pasos naturales por Guipúzcoa, Navarra y Gerona.

Calmaos un poco y tomaos una tila de una santa vez. Aquí las probabilidades de que se independice nadie son ínfimas.

Edito: ¿Valor paisajístico? No puedes hacer grandes obras en un parque natural si existe alternativa, en España, en Suiza y en cualquier parte (no, los grandes túneles alpinos evitan los parques naturales hasta dando rodeos)


----------



## MisterWhite (2 Nov 2015)

Que no se va a independizar nadie, pero me la suda. 

Yo quiero que el eje principal entre españa y francia sea zaragoza-tolosa, y que sea zaragoza quien crezca y no las provincias separamierdas.


----------



## kemao2 (2 Nov 2015)

Pues Dragui está buscando proyectos que financiar vía BEI, proyecto bonds, etc, y el plan Junker se podría ampliar para ampliar el numero de infraestructura a financiar respecto al plan inicial que se quedó un poco corto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Nov 2015)

que salga adelante, plis


----------



## serradell (2 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Que no se va a independizar nadie, pero me la suda.
> 
> Yo quiero que el eje principal entre españa y francia sea zaragoza-tolosa, y que sea zaragoza quien crezca y no las provincias separamierdas.



y que mierda importa lo que tu quieras mimundi muerto de hambre,
anda pasa al gallinero que tienes mucha mierda que limpiar.


----------



## Renato (2 Nov 2015)

NTJ dijo:


> El gobierno español sí considera el corredor central prioritario. Son _Francia_ y _Bruselas_ las que dicen que es absurdo estando ya en proyecto el corredor atlántico y el mediterráneo y las que dicen que no piensan poner un duro para semejante obra faraónica habiendo pasos naturales por Guipúzcoa, Navarra y Gerona.
> 
> Calmaos un poco y tomaos una tila de una santa vez. Aquí las probabilidades de que se independice nadie son ínfimas.
> 
> Edito: ¿Valor paisajístico? No puedes hacer grandes obras en un parque natural si existe alternativa, en España, en Suiza y en cualquier parte (no, los grandes túneles alpinos evitan los parques naturales hasta dando rodeos)



Bueno, pues que se haga el corredor central dando rodeos también. Aquí nadie está hablando de hacer un corredor central porque Cataluña se vaya a independizar, sino porque Aragón tiene derecho a ello y porque aunque la independencia de Cataluña sea sumamente improbable seguro que se les bajan los humos cuando se vean más prescindibles. Bruselas no pinta nada salvo para cofinanciar la infraestructura, mientras Francia y España estén deacuerdo con la obra Bruselas puede decir misa que no puede prohibir el corredor central porque es un asunto bilateral entre España y Francia. Por ejemplo España podría subvencionar la creación de plataformas a favor del corredor central en las zonas francesas potencialmente beneficiarias. España ni mucho menos ha hecho todo lo que está en sus manos para que se materialice el corredor central, sólo peticiones con la boca pequeña para que no se note mucho que los separatistas son los que cortan el bacalao en Madrid también.


----------



## meanboy (2 Nov 2015)

spitfire dijo:


> la reapertura del Canfranc es de vital importancia para España. Menos AVE y más *TCP*



esoeso ... más *TPC*. :XX:


----------



## Señormerigueder (2 Nov 2015)

serradell dijo:


> y que mierda importa lo que tu quieras mimundi muerto de hambre,
> anda pasa al gallinero que tienes mucha mierda que limpiar.




:XX::XX: "consejos vendo, que para mi no tengo". 
Dice el refrán castellano.

Increipla.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (3 Nov 2015)

silenus dijo:


> Aragon y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el tunel de Canfranc
> 
> Ferrocarril
> Aragón y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el túnel de Canfranc
> ...



Hay que ir marcando con paso firme la alterativa del paso fronterizo por el Mediterráneo.. .. es de sentido común.

*Si ya tienen barcos,* al menos que nos dejen una vía del corredor por ferrocarril por el medio del Pirineo, lo que pasa que la millonada que supune el TCP va a costar más tiempo, esperemos que si las empresas siguen marchándose de cataluña, lo mismo que el dinero con el 27, Bruselas reflexiones con la euroconexión aragonesa.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2015 at 04:03 ----------



El proyecto primario, el original como de corredor de mercancías que pegaron el cambiazo en su día. Lo de Cafranc es un hilito del proyecto, pero pasito a pasito. S hay barcos por Mediterráneo a los del centro queremos railes y trenes, a cada uno lo suyo... 

Veamos _unos tres minutos_ de sentido común para la encomia española sin chantajes.

[youtube]Pi4TsLc4ML8[/youtube]


----------



## latinito (3 Nov 2015)

*El canfranc (2020) es cosa de aquitania , aragonesa, EUROPEA (madrit/paris ) y empresas privadas y es regional (Burdeos , ZAZ , VAL )* y sobra para llevar toda la mercadería actual de la peninsula por tren ( porque casi toda entra y sale por por barco ) y que aún pueda ir el resto por los laterales (no somos egoistas y también interesa a los bordes de Aragón y resto de la península los corredores atlantico y mediterraneo pues la competencia es buena ) y ADEMAS YA .....

La decima parte del transporte de carretera ya pasa casi (y aumentará ) por el somport ( y de gratis que no nos gusta pagar "per el poble /herría" ). 

Pero la TPC es algo mas gordo "como el canal de la mancha " y aparte de que lo tiene que pagar los chinos y EU porque les interesa :

- los planes ya están hechos Y MEJORÁNDOSE ya en bruselas llevados por Midie pirinees /aragón madrit / paris a bruselas el valle decidido ya por ambos LADOS (zona de huesca, barbastro y sobrarbe para llegar a Toulouse ) 

.* *si hicimos el somport y el canfranc (de 8,5 km de largo) bajo el pirineo sin tocar los parques naturales !vamos a tocar algo de parque natural con un tunel de baja cota bajo el sobrarbe de 40 o 50 km ;!autistas mios! * yo creo que tanto los de midie pirinees y los de aragón es lo primero que pensaron al escoger el valle entre los que acaban en ainsa ¿NO ? que somos los mas interesados y *nada TONTOS* .

Pero hace falta una serie de pasos antes (años de tiempo ;empezar en 2030 para acabar en 2050) 

- que se habra el megacanal de panamá 2016 
- que se sature el puerto de roterdan de barcos megacontenedores 
- que los siguientes mejores puertos europeos son Algeciras y sinés capaces de recibir y enviar barcos megacontenedores chinos y a china .
- que por los extremos no puede ir la carga porque esta poblado (hay mil salous ) y todo montañas y lleno de trenes de pasajeros. 
- que el corredor central ya está hecho , sin poblaciones y llano (solo hace falta ver un flano fisico hasta "la ainsa")

- pues a los chinos le interesa y a europa (españa y francia ) llegar por el centro hasta limoges y mas allá por la llanura francesa (casi roterdan ) y los planos ya están hechos solo falta poner la pasta y dar trabajo a Aragón y midie pirinees HASTA EL 2050 y DESPUÉS "REPARTIENDO RIQUEZA A TODOS QUE NO SOMOS EGOISTAS cual vulgares autistas /arancelarios nacionalistos .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Nov 2015)




----------



## meanboy (3 Nov 2015)

Canfranc se encuentra a 1.040 m de altura con pasos estrechos plagados de curvas y un monton de nieve y hielo en invierno.

En serio que alguien cree que es posible que un tren de mercancias pueda circular por ese inhóspito terreno?


----------



## Renato (4 Nov 2015)

1000 m de altura, uuuff, una barrera imposible.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (4 Nov 2015)

Renato dijo:


> 1000 m de altura, uuuff, una barrera imposible.



Los suizos le van a dar un_ par de sopapos_
por insultar su inteligencia.


----------



## Renato (4 Nov 2015)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Los suizos le van a dar un_ par de sopapos_
> por insultar su inteligencia.



Que se los den a meanboy, como separatista catalán está más acostumbrado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Nov 2015)

lo lógico seria que España apoyase este corredor


----------



## energia01 (4 Nov 2015)

no se porque lei leonor de aquitania:ouch: pensaba mira, esa si tiene un par de huevos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Nov 2015)

reinosa está a 800 y pico metros y tiene autovia y ferrocarril


----------



## MisterWhite (4 Nov 2015)

Avila esta a 1.100 metros.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Nov 2015)

lo de la altura es una chorrada


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2015)

latinito dijo:


> *El canfranc (2020) es cosa de aquitania , aragonesa, EUROPEA (madrit/paris ) y empresas privadas y es regional (Burdeos , ZAZ , VAL )* y sobra para llevar toda la mercadería actual de la peninsula por tren ( porque casi toda entra y sale por por barco ) y que aún pueda ir el resto por los laterales (no somos egoistas y también interesa a los bordes de Aragón y resto de la península los corredores atlantico y mediterraneo pues la competencia es buena ) y ADEMAS YA .....
> 
> La decima parte del transporte de carretera ya pasa casi (y aumentará ) por el somport ( y de gratis que no nos gusta pagar "per el poble /herría" ).
> 
> ...




El túnel de somport tienen bastante poco uso y a los franceses les importa tres cojones que la carretera quede bloqueada y para muestra esta noticia:

Francia anuncia ahora que el Somport no se reabrirá hasta el 20 de julio - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón


Que para quitar unas piedras se lo toman con bastante tranquilidad.

Los que decis que tiene que volver a abrir el canfranero creo que nunca habeis visto por donde va.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Nov 2015)

HATE dijo:


> El túnel de somport tienen bastante poco uso y a los franceses les importa tres cojones que la carretera quede bloqueada y para muestra esta noticia:
> 
> Francia anuncia ahora que el Somport no se reabrirá hasta el 20 de julio - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón
> 
> ...




para el Estado es estratégico.


----------



## frangelico (4 Nov 2015)

Ya se ha explicado antes. Reabrir el Canfranero es una etapa previa, si se quiere exploratoria, pero irá acompañada de más obras:

-Es probable que la alternativa final sea la del Valle de Tena, y entonces no habría reparos para hacer la variante que en 2011 se quedó en papel, para alcanzar Caldearenas bajo la sierra con túneles y una línea moderna.

-Los franceses sí que tienen ya obras hasta Bedous para reabrir la vieja línea.

-Lo que se necesita a largo es un túnel de baja cota y buen acceso a Toulouse.

-La línea POLT (París-Orléans-Limoges-Toulouse), perderá casi todo su tráfico en pocos años porque en 2017 se abre la LGV a Burdeos y luego le saldrán ramales de Poitiers a Limoges y de Burdeos a Toulouse). Es una línea troncal de la red gala que quedará casi sin tráfico y por eso será la elegida para un corredor mercante N-S.

Entonces el proyecto de la TCP con túnel de baja cota tiene lógica a largo plazo, no va a ser ya porque ni siquiera hasta 2025 van a llevar la nueva línea de AV hasta la frontera vasca, pero en un futuro seguramente se hará.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Nov 2015)

es importante porque jodes a cat y a las vascongadas. PUNTO


----------



## La Tabiques (5 Nov 2015)

Es una obligacion de estado equilibrar territorios y dar infraestructuras competitivas a todas las autonomias. Mas aun cuando las colindantes con Aragon se presentan como desleales a España.
Sentido de estado. Es proyectar nuevas comunicaciones por el eje central.

Esta en juego el.bienestar de muchos ciudadanos amenazados por chantajeshistoricos.

Despertemos de una vez


----------



## HATE (5 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Avila esta a 1.100 metros.



¿Y que cojones tendrá que ver el clima de Ávila con el de Canfranc? :ouch::ouch:

Ávila tiene una precipitacion de 415.6 mm y Canfranc de 1563 mm.

Hablas de todo y no tienes ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (17 Sep 2016)

El tema sigue en pie. Hoy he visto publicado este articulo en el prensa. 8:











Publicado: 15.09.2016 
*Valencia y Zaragoza reclaman reabrir el tren transpirenaico de Canfranc*

. *Los alcaldes Joan Ribó y Pedro Santisteve lideran una cumbre con más de una docena de ciudades francesas y españolas del eje para relanzar el proyecto* 

. _Una alternativa de bajo impacto ambiental frente a las autopistas marítimas y a la congestión de los pasos de Irún y La Jonquera capaz de absorber 1,5 millones de toneladas de mercancías al año._

Los trenes regionales siguen llegando a Canfranc 46 años después del cierre del paso pirenaico que enlazaba con Francia

EDUARDO BAYONA - @e_bayona

ZARAGOZA .- Valencia, Zaragoza, Huesca, Teruel y Pau (Francia) se unen para reclamar la reapertura del ferrocarril de Canfranc, una línea que salva el Pirineo por un túnel, que en los años 40 llegó a ser la de mayor tráfico internacional de España y que ahora emerge, *frente a las autopistas marítimas y a los congestionados ejes ferroviarios de Irún y Port Bou, como una alternativa de bajo impacto ambiental capaz de transportar en tren 1,5 millones anuales de toneladas de mercancía que ahora viajan en camión, ya sea trasladando los vehículos completos o solo su carga.*

*La conexión transpirenaica lleva 46 años cerrada,* desde que el 27 de marzo de 1970 el descarrilamiento de un tren arrastró el puente de L’Estanguet, en la parte francesa. Ni el franquismo, históricamente temeroso de que algún aire de libertad pudiera colarse hacia el sur por ella, ni la Francia de Pompidou, ni tampoco sus sucesores en el poder, mostraron en esas cuatro décadas y media ningún interés real por reabrirla.


*El próximo 23 de septiembre, los alcaldes de más de una docena de ciudades de ese eje celebrarán, junto con agentes sociales y económicos, una jornada de trabajo* –El tren que nos une: las ciudades por el ferrocarril- de la que saldrá un manifiesto en el que, por primera vez, las capitales de la línea reclamarán a la Comisión Europea y a los ejecutivos de ambos países que se involucren en el proyecto. Esa cumbre, la primera de esa entidad, reforzará el trabajo que llevan años realizando los gobiernos de Aragón y de Aquitania, que han fijado el horizonte de la reapertura en 2020.

600 millones para reducir el tráfico de camiones

El alcalde de Zaragoza, Pedro Santisteve, reclama “seriedad y prontitud” a los gobiernos español y francés para finalizar los proyectos y habilitar las inversiones que* permitan reabrir la línea, ubicada en un eje en torno al que se mueve “el 75% del PIB” español en un radio de 300 kilómetros y al que, en Francia, conecta con ciudades como Burdeos, Toulouse y Oloron*. “Es clave para Zaragoza que la línea se abra hacia los mercados de los países nórdicos y el Reino Unido”, indica el alcalde, que destaca cómo eso permitiría desarrollar el potencial exportador de centros como Mercazaragoza, la principal plataforma agropecuaria del valle del Ebro con 150 empresas, o el polígono Plaza, la mayor superficie logística de Europa, además de dar otra vía de salida para la producción agraria levantina. 

“Europa es partidaria de permeabilizar más los Pirineos –añade-, y este proyecto, además, o*frece la ventaja de la intermodalidad al permitir reducir la circulación de camiones trasladando esas mercancías en tren”,* con el consiguiente descenso de las emisiones de CO2.






El paso hacia Francia, clausurado temporalmente por los sublevados al final de la guerra civil, lleva cerrado desde marzo de 1970.


*Se trata de un proyecto de envergadura, en el que Aquitania ha invertido 103 millones de euros en los últimos años para acondicionar el tamo hasta Bedou*s, a 30 kilómetros de la frontera, pero que requiere, según las últimas estimaciones de los gobiernos español y francés, quintuplicar esa aportación: 370 para unir Bedous y Canfranc, casi 60 para el túnel y algo más de cien para acondicionar la línea en su tramo español. Confían en que pueda entrar en el Plan Junker, aunque desde Aquitania han deslizado que algunas empresas australianas y canadienses se han interesado tanto por las obras como por la posterior explotación.


El oro y los nazis tras los fantasmas de Franco

*La línea del Canfranc, inaugurada en 1928 tras unas obras en las que murieron más de 400 personas, fue concebida como parte de un eje entre Valencia y Toulouse* que conectaba varios ferrocarriles locales con los franceses del Midi, cuyos distintos anchos de vía coincidían en la estación internacional de Canfranc, en el corazón del Pirineo oscense. La línea, y su emblemática estación modernista, t*uvieron su periodo de mayor actividad en la primera mitad de los años 40, cuando, tras quedar prácticamente fuera de servicio los pasos de Irún y de Port Bou, pasaban por ella más de mil toneladas de género* cada día para superar el medio millón al cabo del año. “El Canfranc alimentaba a parte de Europa en plena guerra mundial, y también fue el tren de la libertad para mucha gente. Más de 15.000 judíos pudieron huir de los nazis en sus vagones, explica Ramon J. Campo, periodista aragonés y uno de los mejores conocedores de la historia de este tren.

Uno de sus libros, Canfranc, el oro y los nazis, relata cómo por esas vías no solo pasaban productos agrarios en dirección al norte. Por ellas también salían hacia las fábricas alemanas el hierro de las minas de Teruel y el wolframio de las gallegas con los que Franco pagaba a Hitler su apoyo durante la guerra civil. Y por ellas entraron las más de cien toneladas de oro procedentes de Suiza –donde habían sido blanqueadas- con las que el franquismo y el Portugal de Salazar colaboraron en el complejo sistema de lavado del botín de guerra nazi. “Esa cantidad equivaldría hoy al 80% del Presupuesto del Estado”, anota Campo.

Para entonces, la estación de Canfranc, muchos de cuyos habitantes habían ayudado a huir a fugitivos del nazismo, no tenía tráfico de viajeros y sus aduaneros eran alemanes. Antes, en el tramo final de la Guerra Civil, el túnel había sido tapiado por los sublevados, temerosos de que a través de él pudieran llegar tropas republicanas desde el sur de Francia.

_Una alternativa de bajo impacto ambiental frente a las autopistas marítimas y a la congestión de los pasos de Irún y La Jonquera capaz de absorber 1,5 millones de toneladas de mercancías al año._






Los trenes regionales siguen llegando a Canfranc 46 años después del cierre del paso pirenaico que enlazaba con Francia. El Gobierno de Aragón impulsa un proyecto para recuperar la emblemática estación internacional de Canfranc

Recuperar la estación
*Paralelamente a los planes para reabrir la conexión transpirenaica,* el Departamento de Vertebración del Territorio del Gobierno de Aragón impulsa un proyecto para, también con el horizonte del 2020, construir una nueva estación –la línea sigue operando hasta Canfranc como regional-, recuperar la histórica, abrir espacios verdes y dedicar una parte de la superficie y de los edificios ya existentes a otros usos como vivienda, hoteles, comercio y equipamientos públicos. El plan, que tendría un coste de 35,1 millones de euros, 26,6 de los cuales saldrían de la venta de suelos y de concesiones administrativas, contempla la autorización de un máximo de 130 viviendas “adaptadas a las características de los edificios existentes”, como varios almacenes y hangares, el muelle francés y el pabellón postal, mientras se reserva para usos comerciales y de hostelería una parte del edificio de la estación internacional y parte de otro hangar.

Las cocheras, los depósitos de las locomotoras y los barracones en los que dormían los ferroviarios quedarían reservados para equipamientos culturales y deportivos, relacionados, entre otros, con el camino de Santiago y la universidad de verano de Jaca.

Valencia y Zaragoza reclaman reabrir el tren transpirenaico de Canfranc | Diario Público

:cook:


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2016)

Aunque las regiones desleales vecinas un día entraran en razón, no hay razón para negarle a Aragón ser una de las salidas logísticas de importancia en España.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (17 Sep 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aunque las regiones desleales vecinas un día entraran en razón, no hay razón para negarle a Aragón ser una de las salidas logísticas de importancia en España.



El Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza firmará un manifiesto por el Canfranc

_Lo hará con los alcaldes del eje ferroviario entre Valencia y Pau en el marco de unas jornadas en las que participarán una decena de los ediles_.

Lo hará con los alcaldes del eje ferroviario entre Valencia y Pau en el marco de unas jornadas en las que participarán una decena de los ediles.

Ramón J. Campo. ZaragozaActualizada 13/09/2016
a las 16:34Etiquetas CanfrancValenciaAyuntamiento de ZaragozaZaragozaEstación de Canfrac 

*El tren que nos une - *Las ciudades por ferrocarril 
Corredor internacional - Valencia, Zaragoza, Pau






*El Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza acogerá el próximo día 23 las jornadas “El tren que nos une: las ciudades por el ferrocarril” en las que participarán una decena de los alcaldes* de las ciudades del eje ferroviario internacional Valencia-Zaragoza-Pau.

El alcalde de Zaragoza, Pedro Santisteve, ha anunciado la celebración de diversas mesas técnicas con agentes empresariales y sociales y ha destacado que es “una pieza clave” para el potencial del corredor ferroviario porque representa, en la actualidad, “una gran oportunidad *estratégica para nuestras economías” y para las ciudades que las pone en relación: Valencia, Teruel, Zaragoza, Huesca, Jaca, Canfranc, Olorón, Pau, Toulouse y Burdeos, y sus territorios colindantes.*

El alcalde ha valorado que el eje ferroviario internacional facilitará la “creación de empleo” en sectores esenciales, consolidará las relaciones entre las ciudades y los intercambios culturales, sociales y turísticos. 

Interpretó que la salida del tren por el Pirineo central facilitará la conexión con el mercado anglosajón y nórdico, así como la reducción del tráfico de camiones en favor de los trenes de mercancías.

Santisteve ha anunciado que se firmará un manifiesto en defensa de la reapertura de la línea ferroviaria para remitirlo a la comisión de transporte de la Unión Europea y a los gobiernos de España y Francia. Asimismo, ha destacado que esta jornada es un apoyo al esfuerzo del Gobierno de Aragón en esta tarea de la reapertura y que contará con la participación del consejero de Vertebración Territorial de la DGA, José Luis Soro. 

Zaragoza firmará un manifiesto por el Canfranc con los alcaldes de los eje ferroviario entre Valencia y Pau | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es

8:


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (17 Sep 2016)

Comparto plenamente la necesidad de reabrir esta vía para la salida de mercancías. Pero parece mentira que Ribó no conozca a sus paisanos catalanes. En el momento qu este tema se empiece a mover, y se destine presupuesto para ello, van a tener una buena dosis del "talante catalán" y de la "España plurinacional" como les gusta decir a ellos. Cataluña hará de esto un "casus belli".


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (17 Sep 2016)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Comparto plenamente la necesidad de reabrir esta vía para la salida de mercancías. Pero parece mentira que Ribó no conozca a sus paisanos catalanes. En el momento qu este tema se empiece a mover, y se destine presupuesto para ello, van a tener una buena dosis del "talante catalán" y de la "España plurinacional" como les gusta decir a ellos. Cataluña hará de esto un "casus belli".



_hosmios_, habrá que empezar a potencia los Los Paises Aragoneses,


----------



## jpjp (17 Sep 2016)

Lo que necesita aragón aparte de esto del canfranc es una buena autovía de tres o cuatro carriles que comunique con francia, pero ya sabeis que esto no se va a hacer, ¿para cabrear a los catalanes?


----------



## kelden (17 Sep 2016)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y añade que la región de Aquitania presiona porque tiene muchísimo que ganar en España, y eso a Francia no le interesa. Leyendo el hermoso libro de Teófilo Gautier de su viaje a España en la década de los 30 del siglo XIX, contaba que en Burdeos se hablaba tanto español como francés, y que en la librerías había más libros en español que en francés. Ese túnel abriría una región comercial entre el sur de Francia y España; no es que el sur de Francia se vuelva española, pero los franceses saben de sobra que esos territorios franceses siempre han tenido mucha querencia a España, y no son sólo los toros; hacen fiestas populares vestidos de sevillanas, y en los años 70 en esas fiestas sólo se escuchaban pasodobles, y lo sé de gente que las vivió. Ten en cuenta que Zaragoza les quedaría muchísimo más cerca que París, y ahora con el AVE y los precios les sale mejor y más rápido irse de fin de semana a Madrid que a París. Y por otra parte el turista español es Francia crece en número y es muy apreciado, porque tiene poder adquisitivo y le gusta comer y beber bien. Francia linda con España a través de dos pueblos antiespañoles, no así por Aragón.



Es verdad .... Había un puticlu en Irún que estaba siempre lleno gabachos .... :XX::XX:


----------



## SunZu (17 Sep 2016)

(Desgraciadamente) España no es Suiza.
Por cuestiones de en qué gastar el dinero, democracia, guerras, organización regional, ...



Bernaldo dijo:


> Has de saber que a España se le está cayendo la venda de los ojos.
> 
> La mayoría de españoles sabemos que a España le conviene comunicarse con Francia CON LA ÚNICA REGIÓN LEAL que linda con ella, que además es la que geográficamente más quilómetros de frontera tiene y más céntrica a un corredor queda.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 20:49 ----------




serradell dijo:


> y que mierda importa lo que tu quieras mimundi muerto de hambre,
> anda pasa al gallinero que tienes mucha mierda que limpiar.



Si es por limpiar mierdas cógete a todos los de las asambleas esas y Convergencias varias, que ha robado hasta a los niños pobres. No es chiste. Ya hay que ser hdlgp.

Un juez investiga el desvío de fondos de una fundación para niños pobres
Un juez investiga desvío de fondos de una fundación para niños pobres

Perú acusa a la Generalitat de robar 15 millones destinados a los niños pobres - Noticias Política - e-notícies.

La gran estafa en Catalunya (Parte I)

Una tras otra

---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 20:53 ----------




Nota dijo:


> reinosa está a 800 y pico metros y tiene autovia y ferrocarril



List of highest railways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kelden (17 Sep 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aunque las regiones desleales vecinas un día entraran en razón, no hay razón para negarle a Aragón ser una de las salidas logísticas de importancia en España.



Pero tu has visto lo que hay al otro lao? Has visto las carreterillas del Tour cuando pasan por los Pirineos? Pues todo asi. Y trenes me imagino que parecido. 

Los gabachos no van a gastar un duro en cambiar éso, básicamente porque no hay actividad económica en la zona que lo justifique y porque la inversión es carísima.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 20:57 ----------




jpjp dijo:


> Lo que necesita aragón aparte de esto del canfranc es una buena autovía de tres o cuatro carriles que comunique con francia, pero ya sabeis que esto no se va a hacer, ¿para cabrear a los catalanes?



No, para no cabrear a los catalanes no. Porque los gabachos en la puta vida te van a hacer una autovía Pau-Canfranc. Y con razón. No es rentable.

Joer ... leyendoos no me extrtaña nada qeu se hayan hecho aeropuertos en Ciudad Real o el AVE de Huesca. :XX::XX: Bah ... vamos a estirarlo hasta Canfranc también y que los gabachos traigan el suyo. :XX::XX:


A ver Bernal .... esta es una de las putadas de los gabachos? :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 21:04 ----------




SunZu dijo:


> (Desgraciadamente) España no es Suiza.
> Por cuestiones de en qué gastar el dinero, democracia, guerras, organización regional, ...



Joer ... que haya que expllicar estas cosas .... Suiza está en el puto monte, asi que para llegar allí y salir de allí hay que construir por el puto monte. No quedan otros cojones.

España no. España tiene dos pasos baratísimos de construir: Irún y La Junquera. Todo plano, oye ... no hay que hacer un puto tunel ni subir un puto metro. Afortunadamente tenemos a los gabachos al otro lado que nos quitan muchas tonterías de la cabeza.

Hasta el paso de Navarra que ha comentao alguno por ahí es una puta mierda: es un puerto infame y al otro lado te espera una carreterilla infame desde S. Juan hasta Bayona. Y construir ahí una auopista es carísimo. Nadie va ir por ahí existiendo el paso de Irun, salvo los paisanos del lugar.

Hombre ... los gabachos ya hacen infraestructuras donde hay justificación. Por ejemplo el tunel de Puymorens, al lado de Andorra (Eje Barcelona-Toulousse). Pero porque ahí les interesa: hay el comercio suficiente como para hacerlo rentable. Aun así hacen lo justo: cruzas la frontera por Puigcerdá y la carreterilla qeu te encuentras hasta el tunel es una puta mierda y desde que sales del tunel hasta Tarascon otra. Gastan lo justo.


----------



## A.B.C. (17 Sep 2016)

*
Aragón y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el túnel de Canfranc

Aporto unas curiosidades históricas, porque explican muchas cosas, sobre el sur de Francia y la trastienda mental de su población, oprimida y ninguneada por Paris.
Los godos se hacen mercenarios de Roma, se asientan en el limes oriental del Imperio y se romanizan mucho más que otros pueblos germánicos. Pero además se hacen cristianos monofisistas arrianos.
Por más de dos siglos van trasladándose de este a oeste, por la frontera del norte del imperio romano, impidiendo la entrada de los fráncos (en especial) en él. Se establece un antagonismos secular entre godos y francos.
En la actual Francia, el imperio godo mantiene a los francos al norte de rio Loira. Su capital es Tolosa, punto central de su territorio (siempre situaban la capital en un tolo; por ello, posteriormente, será en Toledo)
La iglesia romana, desde el Concilio de Nicea, es católica trinitaria; por lo cual, opuesta a los monofisistas arrianos. Los francos se hacen católicos.
Los monarcas godos monofisistas se hacen católicos para neutralizar esta asociación papal-franca. Pero, el pueblo persiste en creencias arrianas.
La llegada de misioneros del Islám (monofisista), sintoniza con los godos arrianos y se hacen mahometanos.
El prescindir culinariamente del cerdo en pró de olivo (cuya linea de cultivo termina en el rio Duero), provoca problemas de logística económica para el pueblo godo musulmán asentado en Francia. La victoria de Carlos Martel en Poitiers tiene mucho de mito, aprovechado hasta la fecha, por francos chauvinistas; hoy franceses del norte. 
Posteriormente, su nieto Carlomagno pretende continuar apoderándose del territorio godo. Pero ya no cuenta con lo de la culinaria gótica-musulmana. Sufre Roncesvalles y es detenido por los godos aragones musulmanes que le detienen tras la Marca Hispanica que ocupan los francos.
La animadversión de los godos, contra los francos, persiste hasta la fecha en especial en las provincias vascongadas y catalanas. 
Pero los francos han sometido y ninguneado, hasta el día de hoy, a la toda la "provincia" (grandes territorios de gente gótica, al norte de los montes Pirineos).
La apertura de pasos viarios terrestres por ese centro de los Pirineos, para el gobierno francés, representa una larvada amenaza, de perder su poder sobre la población de "provincia", que así, volvería subconscientemente a recordar que son más godos que francos y amando volverse a reunificar a sus hermanos, los francos volverían a regresar a su territorio e importancia mucho menores. Bascularía todo en beneficio español y merma francesa.
Pensad lo que queráis; pero yo considero a la Historia y a las razas. 
*


----------



## Renato (17 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Pero tu has visto lo que hay al otro lao? Has visto las carreterillas del Tour cuando pasan por los Pirineos? Pues todo asi. Y trenes me imagino que parecido.
> 
> Los gabachos no van a gastar un duro en cambiar éso, básicamente porque no hay actividad económica en la zona que lo justifique y porque la inversión es carísima.





Francia se ha gastado un montón de dinero también en adecentar Córcega a pesar de que no hay actividad económica que lo justifique. Si no se dota de infraestructuras modernas al paso de Canfranc esa actividad económica nunca llegará. Los pasos de la Junquera e Irún sí la tienen porque son los pasos naturales , y todo intercambio comercial va por ahí a falta de otros mejores. Pero nadie ha demostrado con informes fiables que un corredor central por los Pirineos no generaría un tráfico importante.


----------



## jpjp (17 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Pero tu has visto lo que hay al otro lao? Has visto las carreterillas del Tour cuando pasan por los Pirineos? Pues todo asi. Y trenes me imagino que parecido.
> 
> Los gabachos no van a gastar un duro en cambiar éso, básicamente porque no hay actividad económica en la zona que lo justifique y porque la inversión es carísima.
> 
> ...



¿que no es rentable hacer esa autovía, si hacen esa autovía ya te diré cuantos pasarían por cataluña para ir a francia nadie y ahora mucha gente tiene que dar la vuelta por algo.
Y oye que raro que hasta el cierre del canfranc por donde más pasaban las mercancias eran por esta vía.
Ya voy entendiendo por tu amor por podemos, ¿no serás catalan e independentista?
No me extrañaria nada, das el pego, lo que más me jode es que con los malditas infraestructuras que han puesto en tu comunidad autonoma no tengais la decencia de llorar todo lo que os han robado los dirigentes de allí que aun encima muchos de ellos son aragoneses.
Sabeis perfectamente que si se hace un corredor central con un tren de alta velocidad y una autovía con 4 carriles los vascos y catalanes vais a salir llorando, porque el paso más fácil sería por el centro para ir a ciudades como valencia y madrid e incluso sevilla, porque de zaragoza a sevilla en menos de 4 horas estás con una red de alta velocidad, pero hay cuidado no vaya a ser que a los catalanes les quiten su privilegio, todo esto como con el trasvase que hicieron los catalanes poniendo el tubo ese o las obras robadas que ahora no las devuelven a aragon cuando son de estos últimos.


----------



## kelden (17 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Francia se ha gastado un montón de dinero también en adecentar Córcega a pesar de que no hay actividad económica que lo justifique. Si no se dota de infraestructuras modernas al paso de Canfranc esa actividad económica nunca llegará. Los pasos de la Junquera e Irún sí la tienen porque son los pasos naturales , y todo intercambio comercial va por ahí a falta de otros mejores. Pero nadie ha demostrado con informes fiables que un corredor central por los Pirineos no generaría un tráfico importante.



Joer ... que cabezonicos que sois. Es que los gabachos no van a hacer nada en su lao. Van a seguir como toda la vida con sus carreterillas (muy bien asfaltadas, eso si, pero carreterillas de montaña) para los aldeanos y para los que van a esquiar y vale. Ahí no hay una economía qeu justifique inversiones de miles de millones. No hay ninguna necesidad de esa inversión. Y hacer la inversión antes esperando qeu genere actividad es de gilipollas y la demostración está en España y sus aeropuertos vacios y sus radiales quebradas..

Mira ... a la zona de Aragón y Navarra se trae cantidad de maiz y trigo de la zona de las landas y de Pau. Miles de camiones todos los años. Bueno ... los camiones vienen por Irún y a los gabachos ni se les ocurre adecentar el acceso a Canfranc o Somport en Aragón o Ibañeta en Navarra. Por qué? Porque los camiones van de puta madre por Irún y duran el doble y consumen la mitad que si los metes por el puto monte por muy buena carretera que haya. Si es mala ni te digo.

No os empeñeis, siempre es mejor ir por llano que atravesar montes. Aunque des un rodeo de 200 kms. Se atraviesan montes cuando no hay otra opción. Y éso vale para el tren también. Por no hablar de lo que cuesta construir a través del puto monte. Estas locuras solo se les ocurren a los comisionistas del PPSOE. :XX::XX::XX: Afortunadamente los gabachos tienen dos dedos de frente y un poco más de ética que nosotros a la hora de gestionar el dinero público.

En Navarra la Barcina quiso hacer un ramal de AVE o una autovía (no recuerdo bien) por Urdax hacia Pau y los gabachos la mandaron a cascarla a las primeras de cambio. Normal. Y éso que esa zona del Pirineo Navarro es mucho más accesible y fácil que el Pirineo Central.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 00:03 ----------




jpjp dijo:


> *Sabeis perfectamente que si se hace un corredor central con un tren de alta velocidad y una autovía con 4 carriles los vascos y catalanes vais a salir llorando,* porque el paso más fácil sería por el centro para ir a ciudades como valencia y madrid e incluso sevilla, porque de zaragoza a sevilla en menos de 4 horas estás con una red de alta velocidad, pero hay cuidado no vaya a ser que a los catalanes les quiten su privilegio, todo esto como con el trasvase que hicieron los catalanes poniendo el tubo ese o las obras robadas que ahora no las devuelven a aragon cuando son de estos últimos.



Lo que se perfectamente es que si se hace éso la autovía de 28 carriles va a acabar en la muga con Francia y a partir de ahí te vas a encontrar una comarcal de 5 m. de ancho con 25 curvas por km. Y si haces via ferroviaria de alta velocidad en el otro lao no te vas a encontrar nada .... :XX::XX:

Tu vete a Google Maps y pon Berlín-Madrid o Hamburgo-Sevilla por La Junquera, por Irún y por Huesca y a ver si la diferencia justifica la inversión. Hombre ... a los de Huesca para ir a Tarbes, o viceversa, les vendría de puta madre, pero poco más. Por cierto ... el AVE a Huesca cerrao ya, no? Y el aeropuerto de Huesca? :XX::XX: Parece que no escarmentais y sois de los que necesitais dos tazas. :XX::XX:

Tu pregúntate porque no lo hacen los gabachos. TE adelanto qeu no es porque haya una conspiracion vasco-navarro-catalano-francesa para joder a Aragón. :XX::XX:


----------



## Tocqueville (18 Sep 2016)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Aragón y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el túnel de Canfranc
> 
> Aporto unas curiosidades históricas, porque explican muchas cosas, sobre el sur de Francia y la trastienda mental de su población, oprimida y ninguneada por Paris.
> ...



Gracias por la clase magistral de historia. Desconocía estos datos. 8:


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

La población hispanorromana nunca llegó a hacerse arriana, y yo diría que los godos llanos y corrientes abandonaron el arrianismo antes que la nobleza y el rey al mezclarse con los hispanorromanos.


----------



## JAG63 (18 Sep 2016)

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones (50% del coste de la obra) a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc

Los presidentes Lambán y Rousset se reúnen el miércoles en Pau para preparar el dosier de la línea. Las dos regiones irán el 18 de octubre a Bruselas para llevar el proyecto a la comisaria de Transporte.

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc | Noticias de ARAGÓN en Heraldo.es


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (18 Sep 2016)

Cuanto más catalanes suelten bilis criticando esta obra, más seguro estoy que hay que hacerla cuanto antes.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Cuanto más catalanes suelten bilis criticando esta obra, más seguro estoy que hay que hacerla cuanto antes.




Es que la obra es necesaria, eso es de perogrullo. Tener que dar un rodeo de la ostia existiendo la posibilidad de hacer una infraestructura que permita subir desde Zaragoza, no cabe en la mente de nadie. Obviamente, la mejor manera de cruzar los pirineos es por el centro de la cordillera, no por sus extremos. Si además, se reactivan los pasos ferroviarios por canfranc, la jugada es redonda.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

valens dijo:


> Madre mía cuanto genio anda suelto.
> un corredor central con un tren de alta velocidad y una autovía con 4 carriles los vascos y catalanes vais a salir llorando, porque el paso más fácil sería por el centro para ir a ciudades como valencia y madrid e incluso sevilla, porque de zaragoza a sevilla en menos de 4 horas estás con una red de alta velocidad, pero hay cuidado no vaya a ser que a los catalanes les quiten su privilegio
> 
> 1. Autovía.¿ Porque no autopista? Ah! Claro gratis total.
> ...



¿Otro catalán lloron?
La suerte que teneis de que inviertan en vuestra comunidad autonoma, que hayais paralizado el tcp y puesto el corredor mediterraneo.
Esto es como la industralización de cataluña, cuando oigo por hay que dicen es que nuestros abuelos se la jugaron e invirtieron aquí, ni una polla, si el dictador no se hubiera rendido a vuestras exigencias como a los de los vascos no tendríais la industria que teneis ahora ya me gustaría que todos los millones que se han dejado en el pais vasco o cataluña se hubieran dejado en aragón, cantabria, galicia u otras comunidades autónomas, como los vascos con la mierda de la comunidad foral y sus privilegios que es lo que quereis los catalanes.
Me hace gracia vuestra ignorancia, porque decis es que francia no va a invertir desde pau, claro teniendo aragón unas mierdas carreteras como va a invertir, te digo lo mismo que a kelden antes de cerrar el canfranc por donde pasaba la mayor cantidad de mercancias, vamos es muy facil que los busques no por tu comunidad autonoma listillo.
Que cuando la cerraron tuvieron que poner la maldita excusa del temporal, si claro, para contentar a los catalanes llorones que solo piensan en ellos y en la pela.
Ahora decis es que no es rentable, no es rentable para los catalanes o vascos, porque pasaría como antes de los 70 que lo rentable sería pasar por el centro llegando a ciudades tan importantes como barcelona como son madrid o sevilla.


----------



## silenus (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Solo a un tarado se le ocurre que lo mejor es no conectar el arco mediterraneo con el resto de Europa y encima con la ventaja de no tener que atravesar los pirineos



Solo a unos tarados se les ocurre joder a su propio mercado tanto como para que este quiera mover sus mercancías por cualquier otro sitio. ::


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Es que la obra es necesaria, eso es de perogrullo. Tener que dar un rodeo de la ostia existiendo la posibilidad de hacer una infraestructura que permita subir desde Zaragoza, no cabe en la mente de nadie. Obviamente, la mejor manera de cruzar los pirineos es por el centro de la cordillera, no por sus extremos. Si además, se reactivan los pasos ferroviarios por canfranc, la jugada es redonda.



Reabrir el paso ferroviario por Canfranc se puede hacer. Al fin y al cabo son los gabachos los que tienen que arreglar su lao. Lleva 40 años jodido desde que un tren descarriló y hundió un puente. Supongo que esto te dará una idea de la importancia que dan los gabachos a la linea Pau-Zaragoza. Imagínate lo que te van a decir si les propones hacer una mega autopista y una via de alta velocidad. Se te rien en la puta jeta por lo disparatado del proyecto.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Solo a un tarado se le ocurre que lo mejor es no conectar el arco mediterraneo con el resto de Europa y encima con la ventaja de no tener que atravesar los pirineos




Ya existe una conexión Zaragoza-Valencia por Teruel, la autovía mudéjar. Por territorio 3% mejor no pasar, y menos invertir un puto euro.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Ya existe una conexión Zaragoza-Valencia por Teruel, la autovía mudéjar. Por territorio 3% mejor no pasar, y menos invertir un puto euro.



Ahora voy entendiendo a estos izquierdistas madre mia, que miedo a perder privilegios tienen.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

jpjp dijo:


> ¿que no es rentable hacer esa autovía, si hacen esa autovía ya te diré cuantos pasarían por cataluña para ir a francia nadie y ahora mucha gente tiene que dar la vuelta por algo.
> Y oye que raro que hasta el cierre del canfranc por donde más pasaban las mercancias eran por esta vía.
> 
> Ya voy entendiendo por tu amor por podemos, ¿no serás catalan e independentista?
> ...



Exacto, ademas por Canfranc no seria lo principal los coches
los principal SON LAS MERCANCIAS
SEría el tren que une y ahorra 8:
y en este caso enriquece a Aragon que ya tiene ganas de trabajar en su tierra y no hacer más riqueza a los ricos. 8:

libertad, igualdad y FRATENIDAD
que ya toca en España del s.XXI


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Reabrir el paso ferroviario por Canfranc se puede hacer. Al fin y al cabo son los gabachos los que tienen que arreglar su lao. Lleva 40 años jodido desde que un tren descarriló y hundió un puente. Supongo que esto te dará una idea de la importancia que dan los gabachos a la linea Pau-Zaragoza. Imagínate lo que te van a decir si les propones hacer una mega autopista y una via de alta velocidad. Se te rien en la puta jeta por lo disparatado del proyecto.



Los tiempos han cambiado... se han levantado kilómetros de ancho internacional (el ancho ibérico era un hándicap) y tarde o temprano la comunicación directa Zaragoza-Toulouse será una realidad....


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Nada ... os da igual saber que los gabachos no quieren saber nada. Vosotros a lo vuestro .... :XX::XX:


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jpjp dijo:


> Ahora voy entendiendo a estos izquierdistas madre mia, que miedo a perder privilegios tienen.




Entiendes que la puta izquierda de hispañistan está mandada por las elites de PNV y CDC , osea , por las burguesías de esos dos lugares ??? Pues muy tarde os dais cuenta de la estafa, yo llevo muchos años sabiendo que es lo que se cuece.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Los tiempos han cambiado... se han levantado kilómetros de ancho internacional (el ancho ibérico era un hándicap) y tarde o temprano la comunicación directa Zaragoza-Toulouse será una realidad....



Zaragoza-Toulousse lo dudo. Zaragoza-Pau si. Pero una via normal que ya está hecha y solo hay que reparar, nada de AVEs y tonterías parecidas. 

Y por carretera los gabachos como mucho te harán, si lo llegan a hacer, algo parecido al tunel del Puymorens en la zona de Puigcerda. Algo proporcional a las necesidades de la zona, nada de obras faraónicas.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

valens dijo:


> No se a que esperas. Propón un impuesto en Aragón para financiarla.



Son infraesturas de Estado Español
lo pagan todos

libertad, igualdad y FRACTENIDAD

no solo sirve gastar un pastizan en Cataluña, la rica la pedigueñá y a pesar de las infrasturas inversionadas nunca hay suficiente. LA REALIDAD IMPERA distribución de la riqueza que ahora somos todos mas izquierdosos. los de abajo (contra los ricos) de arriba


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Entiendes que la puta izquierda de hispañistan está mandada por las elites de PNV y CDC , osea , por las burguesías de esos dos lugares ??? Pues muy tarde os dais cuenta de la estafa, yo llevo muchos años sabiendo que es lo que se cuece.



O sea... que los del PNV y CDC están compinchaos con los gabachos? :XX::XX:

Con ideas como ésta es como se acaba teniendo la red de alta velocidad más grande de Europa y la mas infrautilizada y menos rentable. :XX::XX:


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Nada ... os da igual saber que los gabachos no quieren saber nada. Vosotros a lo vuestro .... :XX::XX:




A vosotros si que os toman a risa, jajajaja, Bayonne, Ciboure, Euskalmoreria =????? :XX: :XX:


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> A vosotros si que os toman a risa, jajajaja, Bayonne, Ciboure, Euskalmoreria =????? :XX: :XX:



Es que los gabachos ya han dicho que no van a hacer por el Pirineo Central. No se porque seguís con la matraca.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Nada ... os da igual saber que los gabachos no quieren saber nada. Vosotros a lo vuestro .... :XX::XX:



*kelden* No cuela tu aportación 

España y Francia estiman que la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc cuesta 540 millones
_La DGA y el Ministerio de Fomento firman otro convenio de siete millones y elaboran un proyecto para que la UE financie la línea._

Los gobiernos de España y Francia trabajan con un coste de la reapertura de la línea ferroviaria internacional de 539 millones de euros, sin incluir los 102 millones que aporta Aquitania del tramo francés Olorón-Bedous que puede abrirse a finales de este año tras concluir las obras que empezaron el pasado septiembre. Los datos se pusieron encima de la mesa en la reunión del cuatripartito celebrado en Zaragoza el pasado verano, pero ahora hace falta aportarlos en el proyecto que van a presentar a la Comisión Europea de Transporte.

Esa cantidad de la reapertura se desglosa entre 369 millones para el tramo francés entre Bedous y Canfranc y 167 para la parte española que se reparte entre los 109 para la vía férrea y 58 del túnel y la nueva estación ferroviaria en la localidad fronteriza.

La fecha tope para que los gobiernos presenten el proyecto es el próximo 26 de febrero. *Aquitania y Aragón trabajan de la mano en el proyecto Bedous-Canfranc y en el túnel que comparten.
*

sigue ...
España y Francia estiman que la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc cuesta 540 millones

8:
Ahora ya toca:
igualdad libertad y fratenitad
los de abajo contra los richachones de arriba o del este inversionado por el EStado Español para que te desprecien la Generalitat.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

Veo a mucha rata de las tierras del 3% y de la ETA con lagrimas en los ojos como comuniquen directamente Zaragoza con Francia....


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> *kelden* No cuela tu aportación
> 
> España y Francia estiman que la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc cuesta 540 millones
> _La DGA y el Ministerio de Fomento firman otro convenio de siete millones y elaboran un proyecto para que la UE financie la línea._
> ...



Aquí los figuras están hablando de hacer una mega autopista y una linea de AVE a través del Pirineo Central. 

Tu artículo habla de reabrir una via ferroviaria normal, que ya está construida, y solo hay que reparar en el lado francés. Nada que ver con el proyecto faraónico que se emperran algunos en Aragón.

Esos 540 millones son para reparar una linea que ya existe y los gabachos llevan 40 años sin reparar. Si para esa chorrada hacen falta 540 millones, imagínate lo que cuesta el megaproyecto.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 12:43 ----------




Kastilien dijo:


> Veo a mucha rata de las tierras del 3% y de la ETA con lagrimas en los ojos como comuniquen directamente Zaragoza con Francia....



Hombre ... es que nos va tocar pagar el disparate. Como el AVE a Toledo o a Huesca. :XX::XX: O como el aeropuerto de Ciudad Real o Castellón ....


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

Pero que faraónico ni qué faraónico. Lo que os gusta tirar de clichés. Los pirineos no son los alpes ni mucho menos. Hacer un tunel para el AVE y una autopista les saldría más barato a los franceses y más rentable que mantener la línea aérea a velocidad supersónica Paris-NY. Que no lo hayan hecho no es prueba de nada. Existen estudios que avalan la rentabilidad del proyecto.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

RESUMEN
Ya se esta tardando. 8:







a paladas hay que ir abriendo paso

El tren que nos une - Las ciudades por ferrocarril 
Corredor internacional - Valencia, Zaragoza, Pau






*El Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza acogerá el próximo día 23 las jornadas “El tren que nos une: *las ciudades por el ferrocarril” en las que participarán una decena de los alcaldes de las ciudades del eje *ferroviario internacional Valencia-Zaragoza-Pau.*
...

Zaragoza firmará un manifiesto por el Canfranc con los alcaldes de los eje ferroviario entre Valencia y Pau | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


Si hace casi un siglo funciono a toneladas
ahora también porque hay mas toneladas que transitar 
DINERO Trabajo y riqueza es apostar por su redistribución en España

La ruta del Eje Transpirinaico de MERCANCANCIAS


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

Pues creo que os vais a joder, por que la evidencia innegable es que zaragoza es un punto estratégico para conexión de nodos, un nodo hacia valencia, y otro nodo hacia oporto.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Pero que faraónico ni qué faraónico. Lo que os gusta tirar de clichés. Los pirineos no son los alpes ni mucho menos. Hacer un tunel para el AVE y una autopista les saldría más barato a los franceses y más rentable que mantener la línea aérea a velocidad supersónica Paris-NY. Que no lo hayan hecho no es prueba de nada. Existen estudios que avalan la rentabilidad del proyecto.



Bueno ... pues convenced a los gabachos para que hagan su parte..


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno ... pues convenced a los gabachos para que hagan su parte..



Primero habrá que neutralizar los lobbys dentro de España que intentan sabotear el proyecto, es decir, catalanes y vascos principalmente.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Pero que faraónico ni qué faraónico. Lo que os gusta tirar de clichés. Los pirineos no son los alpes ni mucho menos. Hacer un tunel para el AVE y una autopista les saldría más barato a los franceses y más rentable que mantener la línea aérea a velocidad supersónica Paris-NY. Que no lo hayan hecho no es prueba de nada. Existen estudios que avalan la rentabilidad del proyecto.




Qué ..... mucho tráfico por el AVE a Lisboa? :XX::XX: Otro disparate. Ha revolucionao la economía de la zona el trenecito? :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 12:52 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Primero habrá que neutralizar los lobbys dentro de España que intentan sabotear el proyecto, es decir, catalanes y vascos principalmente.



No digas tonterías. Los gabachos no quieren saber nada y con razón. Hombre ... si hubiera un interccambio comercial de la hostia entre Aragón y la zona de Toulousse y Pau, se lo plantearían. Así, como está la cosa ahora, nada de nada.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Qué ..... mucho tráfico por el AVE a Lisboa? :XX::XX:



Cuando exista el AVE a Lisboa lo sabremos. No sé qué tiene de raro hacer un AVE para conectar las dos capitales de la península.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Cuando exista el AVE a Lisboa lo sabremos. No sé qué tiene de raro hacer un AVE para conectar las dos capitales de la península.



Coño ... pero hasta badajoz llega, no?


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Qué ..... mucho tráfico por el AVE a Lisboa? :XX::XX: Otro disparate. Ha revolucionao la economía de la zona el trenecito? :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> No digas tonterías. Los gabachos no quieren saber nada y con razón.





Los de Toulouse no son franceses? Vaya, de lo que se entera uno. A medida que Toulouse vaya ganando peso específico podrán hacer más presión para arrancar infraestructuras a París.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 12:58 ----------




kelden dijo:


> Coño ... pero hasta badajoz llega, no?



No, no llega. Solo hay algunos tramos construidos.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> RESUMEN
> Ya se esta tardando. 8:
> 
> 
> ...




Eso ya lo van a hacer. Es reparar una via existente en Francia. Por cierto, llevan 40 años sin hacerlo.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 13:03 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> Lo pude ver esta semana santa es una puta verguenza que estemos tirando el dinero en hacer un AVE que no va a llegar a Lisboa solo por que a los paletos como tu le spone verlo pasar.



Y aunque llegue. Apenas es rentable el de Barcelona, imagínate ese disparate. 

Hombre, Así los de almendralejo podrán ir al Lecrerc o al Eroski de Villaverde en hora y media. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Lo pude ver esta semana santa es una puta verguenza que estemos tirando el dinero en hacer un AVE que no va a llegar a Lisboa solo por que a los paletos como tu le spone verlo pasar.



Veo que te jode ardientemente que Extremadura reciba inversiones e infraestructuras.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp y kelden, se os cae la lagrimina ???? jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja



eso de no poder mantener cautiva a la gente jode eh ???? después de décadas cortando el bacalao


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre, Así los de almendralejo podrán ir al Lecrerc o al Eroski de Villaverde en hora y media. :XX::XX::XX:



El ave terminará llegando a Lisboa. Los portugueses querían que el trazado pasara por Salamanca y enlazara con Oporto para bajar a Lisboa, pero es la opción menos rentable y además si España acaba construyendo el AVE hacia badajoz los portugueses no tendrán más remedio que tragar y construir su parte. A ellos les interesa más el AVE que conecte Lisboa con Madrid que a nosotros.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Conozco la "rentabilidad" del AVE Madrid-Barcelona y no por lo que me cuenten mindundis sino gente que sabe bastante de ello.



Por lo menos tiene el potencial de ser rentable bien gestionada. Pero Madrid-Lisboa? Eso es ruina segura.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Por lo menos tiene el potencial de ser rentable bien gestionada. Pero Madrid-Lisboa? Eso es ruina segura.



Sí, porque tú lo digas. El Ave Madrid-Lisboa no tiene que competir con el puente aéreo Madrid-Barcelona que lleva muchos años funcionando y la gente que viaja frecuentemente entre ambas ciudades está acostumbrada a usarlo.

La Y vasca sí que no se tuvo que haber construido nunca. ya me dirás para qué se necesita que Vitoria esté conectada por alta velocidad con San Sebastián y Bilbao.


----------



## La Tabiques (18 Sep 2016)

up con esta noticia proyecto prioritario para el estado español 

y la igualacion de oportunidades entre distintas zonas españolas 

igualacion de desequilibrios territoriales ya , asi como mejora de las futuras reducciones de costes de transportes para media españa discriminada yaaaaa

España y Francia estiman que la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc cuesta 540 millones
_La DGA y el Ministerio de Fomento firman otro convenio de siete millones y elaboran un proyecto para que la UE financie la línea._

Los gobiernos de España y Francia trabajan con un coste de la reapertura de la línea ferroviaria internacional de 539 millones de euros, sin incluir los 102 millones que aporta Aquitania del tramo francés Olorón-Bedous que puede abrirse a finales de este año tras concluir las obras que empezaron el pasado septiembre. Los datos se pusieron encima de la mesa en la reunión del cuatripartito celebrado en Zaragoza el pasado verano, pero ahora hace falta aportarlos en el proyecto que van a presentar a la Comisión Europea de Transporte.

Esa cantidad de la reapertura se desglosa entre 369 millones para el tramo francés entre Bedous y Canfranc y 167 para la parte española que se reparte entre los 109 para la vía férrea y 58 del túnel y la nueva estación ferroviaria en la localidad fronteriza.

La fecha tope para que los gobiernos presenten el proyecto es el próximo 26 de febrero. *Aquitania y Aragón trabajan de la mano en el proyecto Bedous-Canfranc y en el túnel que comparten.
*

sigue ...
España y Francia estiman que la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc cuesta 540 millones

8:
Ahora ya toca:
igualdad libertad y fratenitad
los de abajo contra los richachones de arriba o del este inversionado por el EStado Español para que te desprecien la Generalitat. [/QUOTE]


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> jmdp y kelden, se os cae la lagrimina ???? jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> eso de no poder mantener cautiva a la gente jode eh ???? después de décadas cortando el bacalao



No te emperres. El corredor central no se va a hacer. Afortunadamente al otro lado de la frontera hay vida inteligente. Ni los gabachos ni Bruselas va a poner una puta perra en ese disparate. :XX::XX:


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> No te emperres. El corredor central no se va a hacer. Afortunadamente al otro lado de la frontera hay vida inteligente. Ni los gabachos ni Bruselas va a poner una puta perra en ese disparate. :XX::XX:



España podría poner el dinero para construir la parte francesa también.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> up con esta noticia proyecto prioritario para el estado español
> 
> y la igualacion de oportunidades entre distintas zonas españolas
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Lo raro de todo esto es que luego algunos de los foreros que atacan esto, son de podemos y piden atacar a los de arriba y cuando quieren hacer esto, se defienden mucho, ¿no se supone que hay que atacar a los de arriba a los ricos?
No será que cambian de voto según sus dinerillos y demás prevendas, al final se van quitando algunos las caretas, muy izquierdistas de papel, luego a la hora de la verdad hay los tienes siendo como los peperos defendiendo sus prevendas.


----------



## La Tabiques (18 Sep 2016)

y noticias mas frescas

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc | Noticias de ARAGÓN en Heraldo.es

por fin los politicos se empiezan a mover por las cosas que aportan empleo y bienestar en España y sus regiones mas olvidadas , por no estar todo el dia llorando y chantajeando


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> La Y vasca sí que no se tuvo que haber construido nunca. ya me dirás para qué se necesita que Vitoria esté conectada por alta velocidad con San Sebastián y Bilbao.



Para nada. Como Palencia con Santander. Todo disparates.

Se hace Madrid-Bilbao y luego en Bus o taxi o tren normal.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Para nada. Como Palencia con Santander. Todo disparates.
> 
> Se hace Madrid-Bilbao y luego en Bus o taxi o tren normal.



madrid-Bilbao tampoco tiene mucho sentido. En cambio el area metropolitana de Lisboa tiene en torno a 3 millones de habitantes.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> España podría poner el dinero para construir la parte francesa también.



que no, que europa quiere salir al atlántico, y eso pasa necesariamente por Portugal, que no te cuenten chorradas los papafrita catalanes, europa va a conectar Paris con Lisboa, si o si


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

jpjp dijo:


> Lo raro de todo esto es que luego algunos de los foreros que atacan esto, son de podemos y piden atacar a los de arriba y cuando quieren hacer esto, se defienden mucho, ¿no se supone que hay que atacar a los de arriba a los ricos?
> No será que cambian de voto según sus dinerillos y demás prevendas, al final se van quitando algunos las caretas, muy izquierdistas de papel, luego a la hora de la verdad hay los tienes siendo como los peperos defendiendo sus prevendas.



A ver ... hacer éso del artículo es lo normal. Reparar un trozo de vía en el lao francés que lleva 40 años jodido. Nadie dice que no haya que hacer éso.

Lo que no hay que hacer es gastar decenas de miles de millones en hacer una línea de alta velocidad y una mega autopista por ahí.


----------



## La Tabiques (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> No te emperres. El corredor central no se va a hacer. Afortunadamente al otro lado de la frontera hay vida inteligente. Ni los gabachos ni Bruselas va a poner una puta perra en ese disparate. :XX::XX:




kelden pues te vas a joder que los privilegios de regiones mierdosas venidas a mas por tener secuestrada la frontera españa francia se va a acabar diluyendo esa ventaja.
con ciudadanos mediocres como tu asi les esta iendo 

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc | Noticias de ARAGÓN en Heraldo.es

para tu bilis jodete kelden mala persona


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> que no, que europa quiere salir al atlántico, y eso pasa necesariamente por Portugal, que no te cuenten chorradas los papafrita catalanes, europa va a conectar Paris con Lisboa, si o si




Ya está conectada. Por Irún.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> kelden pues te vas a joder que los privilegios de regiones mierdosas venidas a mas por tener secuestrada la frontera españa francia se va a acabar diluyendo esa ventaja.
> con ciudadanos mediocres como tu asi les esta iendo
> 
> Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc
> ...



Déjalo tiene que defender sus prevendas e intereses, raro que sea de podemos muy raro.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

jpjp dijo:


> Déjalo tiene que defender sus prevendas e intereses, raro que sea de podemos muy raro.



Podemos surgió precisamente para defender en Madrid los intereses de la oligarquía vasca y catalana toda vez que la vía chantajista nacionalista tradicional está a punto de agotarse.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Ya está conectada. Por Irún.



Pero hay que hacerlo con clase, conectar vía Zaragoza (700.000 habitantes e importante núcleo industrial) y hacer en conjunto la conexión con el puerto de Valencia.


Visualizo que se te cae la lágrima :XX:


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> para tu bilis jodete kelden mala persona



Y quien dice que no tiene que haber un tren regional de Zaragoza a Pau? Eso ya existía hace 40 años, pero descarriló un tren en el lao francés y no arreglaron la via. Ahora parece qeu la van a arreglar. Perfecto.

Lo que no van a hacer es una linea de AVE por ahí o una mega autopista como quieren algunos en Aragón.


----------



## La Tabiques (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Ya está conectada. Por Irún.



la de gracias que le teneis que dar a Franco , que no puso la travesia central del pirineo ............

llevais años viviendo de esa ventaja .......

ya es ora de que todo el mundo juege con las mismas cartas

chantajistas..

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán 270 millones a la UE para la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc | Noticias de ARAGÓN en Heraldo.es

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 13:27 ----------




kelden dijo:


> Y quien dice que no tiene que haber un tren regional de Zaragoza a Pau? Eso ya existía hace 40 años, pero descarriló un tren en el lao francés y no arreglaron la via. Ahora parece qeu la van a arreglar. Perfecto.
> 
> Lo que no van a hacer es una linea de AVE por ahí o una mega autopista como quieren algunos en Aragón.



mejor mercancias que viajeros para dinamizar la zona

lineas de transportes de mercancias ,por carretera o linea ferrea esa es la prioridad , nadie habla de ningun ave 

MERCANCIAS...........................


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> la de gracias que le teneis que dar a Franco , que no puso la travesia central del pirineo ............
> 
> llevais años viviendo de esa ventaja .......
> 
> ...





Están rabiosos y se les cae la lágrima.... buaaaaaa buaaaaaa buaaaaa, menudos rebuznos se escucha según te acercas a algunos lugares... Estos genios no contaban con Portugal, su condición de país europeo y su atlántico .....


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

Europa aprueba invertir otros 312 millones en el AVE Madrid-Lisboa por Extremadura



La Comisión Europea aprobó ayer el "gran proyecto" para el desarrollo de la línea de alta velocidad Madrid-Extremadura-Frontera portuguesa cuya inversión total asciende a 312,1 millones de euros, de los cuales 205,1 millones procederán del Fondo Europeo de Desarrollo Regional (Feder). La comisaria de Política Regional, Corina Cretu, aseguró que le alegra haber aprobado este proyecto ferroviario que es una "contribución importante" para la red de comunicaciones de alta velocidad entre la Península Ibérica y el resto de Europa.

El proyecto forma parte de la red europea RTE-T de infraestructuras de transportes y acorde con la directiva europea sobre interoperabilidad del sistema ferroviario europeo de alta velocidad. En concreto, se enmarca dentro del corredor Atlántico, que une Lisboa y Madrid con Paris y el resto de líneas internacionales en Francia y Alemania.

El objetivo principal de este tramo es "mejorar la competitividad" de las conexiones ferroviarias, en particular entre Madrid, Extremadura y Lisboa, según informó ayer en un comunicado de prensa la representación en España de la Comisión Europea. Además, la seguridad de esta doble línea ferroviaria se verá aumentada al quedar eliminados todos los pasos a nivel actuales al tiempo que aumentará la capacidad de pasajeros y mercancías y la reducción de su tiempo de viaje.

La cofinanciación de este proyecto se encuadra en el periodo de programación para el periodo 2007-2013. La asignación de fondos a España para el periodo 2007-2013 asciende a un total de más de 35.000 millones de euros y aproximadamente a 28.600 millones de euros para el periodo 2014-2020.

El presidente de la Junta, Guillermo Fernández Vara, aplaudió ayer la aprobación del desarrollo de la línea de alta velocidad. "Ahora nadie podrá poner como argumento las dificultades económicas para seguir paralizando la ejecución de esta obra", señaló ayer en Mérida.

Hace menos de un mes que Fernández Vara se reunió en Lisboa con el primer ministro luso, Antonio Costa, para sellar una alianza con el país vecino en defensa del ferrocarril. Durante el encuentro, Costa confirmó al extremeño que ha incluído para el desarrollo de la conexión ferroviaria Sines-Caia (junto a Badajoz) una partida presupuestaria para este año, lo que ratifica la apuesta por la conexión incorporada además en el programa operativo europeo.

El presidente de la Junta se atrevió a dar incluso fechas y señaló que la conexión ferroviaria entre Sines y Badajoz será "una realidad en un tiempo razonable". Puso como límite para su puesta en marcha entre el 2020 y el 2022.

Por su parte, el secretario general del PP, Fernando Manzano, valoró ayer la última decisión de la Comisión Europea como una "gran noticia con la que se recoge la cosecha de un trabajo serio y riguroso que se ha realizado durante la pasada legislatura", precisó. Manzano recordó que en los últimos cuatro años se ha realizado un gran esfuerzo inversor por parte del Gobierno de España, con 800 millones de euros en cuatro años, mientras que durante los ocho años anteriores en los que gobernó Zapatero, Ibarra y Vara se invirtieron sólo 400 millones. "Ha sido fruto de un trabajo muy comprometido con Extremadura por parte del PP en el Parlamento Europeo, del Gobierno de España en estos últimos cuatro años, del presidente Monago en el Comité de las Regiones y del propio Parlamento extremeño".
Europa aprueba invertir otros 312 millones en el AVE Madrid-Lisboa por Extremadura - Extremadura - El Periódico Extremadura

Extremadura imparapla.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> l
> mejor mercancias que viajeros para dinamizar la zona
> 
> lineas de transportes de mercancias ,por carretera o linea ferrea esa es la prioridad , nadie habla de ningun ave
> ...



Pues que manden mercancías por ahí de Zaragoza a Pau y viceversa. Y carretera ya hay por Somport. Qué problema hay?


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Pues que manden mercancías por ahí. *Qué problema hay?*




Tu eres tonto y en tu casa no lo saben verdad ????? El problema se llama ancho ibérico


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Tu eres tonto y en tu casa no lo saben verdad ????? El problema se llama ancho ibérico



Bueno, pues que pongan un tercer rail en la misma vía desde Zaragoza hasta Canfranc ... Eso es barato. Qué problema le ves?


----------



## La Tabiques (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Pues que manden mercancías por ahí de Zaragoza a Pau y viceversa. Y carretera ya hay por Somport. Qué problema hay?



Exacto ningun problema aparte de que sera una realidad , solo redistribucion interna de PIB 

lo ves todos de acuerdo por fin , espero que pnv , bildu , erc, ciu sean tan justos como tu y no unos insolidarios aprovechados como suelen ser ..


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno, pues que pongan un tercer carril en la misma vía desde Zaragoza hasta Canfranc ... Eso es barato. *Qué problema le ves?*





Que eres todo un fenómeno de la "himjiniería" ferroviaria, que no de la ingeniería. :XX: Pedazo de cuñao de barra de bar y platillo de olivas que demuestras ser.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Que eres todo un fenómeno de la "himjiniería" que no de la ingeniería. :XX:



Tu no has visto nunca vias con tres railes? Son frecuentes para soportar distintos anchos de vía, si el ancho de vía es el problema.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 13:39 ----------




La Tabiques dijo:


> Exacto ningun problema aparte de que sera una realidad , solo redistribucion interna de PIB
> 
> lo ves todos de acuerdo por fin , espero que pnv , bildu , erc, ciu sean tan justos como tu y no unos insolidarios aprovechados como suelen ser ..



Pero si a mi no me tienes contar nada. Si los que no van a hacer una linea de alta velocidad ni una autopista por su lao son los franceses. Fíjate el interés que tienen que su vía normal la han tenido 40 años estropeada. Como para gastar pasta en algo mucho más caro.

Ahora parece que van a arreglar la via que tienen jodida. Pues perfecto ... Por qué no? Es pintoresco, histórico y algún bien hará al turismo de la zona.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Tu no has visto nunca vias con tres railes? Son frecuentes para soportar distintos anchos de vía.



Obviamente existen vías de tres railes, cruces de vía con distintos anchos, etc etc etc, pero ya solo tener que sustituir todas las traviesas, el balasto y raíles que llevan décadas en abandono, es mas caro que montar plataforma nueva de ancho internacional con traviesa de hormigón. La electrificación en ancho ibérico e internacional tampoco es la misma.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Ya hablamos de 1500 millones de € tirados para llevar un tren que irá vacio y que de momento no llega ni a Badajoz.



Tu rabia mi risa. ::


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Obviamente existen vías de tres railes, cruces de vía con distintos anchos, etc etc etc, pero ya solo tener que sustituir todas las traviesas, el balasto y raíles *que llevan décadas en abandono*, es mas caro que montar plataforma nueva de ancho internacional con traviesa de hormigón. La electrificación en ancho ibérico e internacional tampoco es la misma.



El lao español está en uso y mantenido. Hay 2 trenes diarios Zaragoza-Canfranc y viceversa. En el lao español no hay que hacer nada. Poner el 3er rail y adecentar las estaciones.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Ya hablamos de 1500 millones de € tirados para llevar un tren que irá vacio y que de momento no llega ni a Badajoz.





Tranquilo cuñao, tranquilo, paso a paso. Caminante no hay camino, se hace camino al andar.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 13:45 ----------




kelden dijo:


> El lao español está en uso y mantenido. Hay 2 trenes diarios Zaragoza-Canfranc y viceversa. En el lao español no hay que hacer nada. Poner el 3er rail y adecentar las estaciones.



Joder que cuñao eres... mi perra es mas lista que tú.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Ya hablamos de 1500 millones de € tirados para llevar un tren que irá vacio y que de momento no llega ni a Badajoz.
> El único tren que tiene sentido y seguiría siendo tirar el dinero es uno directo Madrid-Lisboa pero aqui somos idiotas y queremos que pare inluso en Navalmoral de la Mata y en Plasencia, Cáceres, Merida y Badajoz.



Eso diselo a la UE que ha dado su visto bueno al proyecto del Ave Madrid Lisboa y que Portugual finalmente se acogerá a construir su parte del trazado para no perder los fondos. Por lo visto en EU deberían contratar a los cuñaos de Podemos para que en base a sus informes ejpertos puedan descartar proyectos inviables. Seguro que les irá tan bien como a los venezolanos.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Joder que cuñao eres... mi perra es mas lista que tú.



Explícate porfa.

Bueno ... en cualquier caso parece que van a dedicar 500 millones a poner el tramo Zaragoza-Pau en marcha otra vez. Ellos sabrán como se los gastan y como solucionan el tema del ancho de vía. 500 millones tienen para solucionarlo.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Verás paleto bellotero, yo de pimera mano tengo información de gente a la que llamaron de la casa blanca para asesoramiento en infraestructuras ferroviaras, tu supongo que le pides el consejo a tus gorrinos.



Te vamos a llamar Anita la fantástica.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Ya hablamos de 1500 millones de € tirados para llevar un tren que irá vacio y que de momento no llega ni a Badajoz.
> El único tren que tiene sentido y seguiría siendo tirar el dinero es uno directo Madrid-Lisboa pero aqui somos idiotas y queremos que pare inluso en Navalmoral de la Mata y en Plasencia, Cáceres, Merida y Badajoz.




A ver, que no entiendes una cosa. Que Europa quiere que un convoy de VW salga de Dresde, y en 24 horas esos coches estén listos para ser conducidos hasta concesionarios de todo Portugal. Que las vías tambien van a ser empleadas para circulaciones de alta velocidad en servicios de transporte de mercancías. Va a generar mucho mas dinero el movimiento de mercancías que el de viajeros.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> la de gracias que le teneis que dar a Franco , que no puso la travesia central del pirineo ............
> 
> llevais años viviendo de esa ventaja .......
> 
> ...



Pues si que quiero que se haga todo, autovías de 4 carriles, tren de alta velocidad, vamos que menos que tener los mismos derechos que catalanes y vascos, no quiero ser mejor que ellos quiero ser igual que ellos.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> que pasa que entre los que cuidais los gorrinos en la dehesa no hay nadie qur haya estudiado?
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 14:11 ----------
> 
> ...




No por que hay que aprovechar nodos del trazado. Cualquier línea Nacional de ferrocarriles está pensada para unir nodos de la manera más eficiente no sólo en cuanto a rentabilidad de viajeros, y en este caso Zaragoza es la candidata ideal por su ubicación, características orograficas ideales para evitar costes de tunelacion,las industrias de opel y derivadas y que ya tiene enlace con uno de los nodos que va a Portugal

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 14:19 ----------




valens dijo:


> Nada de conexión con tren. Lo mejor es un monorail.



Se te cae la lágrima a ti también ?


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

jpjp dijo:


> Pues si que quiero que se haga todo, autovías de 4 carriles, tren de alta velocidad, vamos que menos que tener los mismos derechos que catalanes y vascos, no quiero ser mejor que ellos quiero ser igual que ellos.




Claro que se si. Que se aplanen los Pirineos .... :XX::XX:


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

valens dijo:


> Nada de conexión con tren. Lo mejor es un monorail.



Lo mejor es el aeropuerto de Lérida.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Lo mejor es el aeropuerto de Lérida.



O el de Huesca ... o el de CR ... o el de Castellón ..... o las radiales ... parece mentira que con tanto disparate en la mochila aun no hayais espabilao. :XX::XX:


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> O el de Huesca ... o el de CR ... o el de Castellón ..... o las radiales ... parece mentira que con tanto disparate en la mochila aun no hayais espabilao. :XX::XX:



Y a mi que me cuentas, diselo a Valens. El AVE a Extremadura en cambio cuenta con todos los parabienes de la UE porque es un proyecto serio.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> O el de Huesca ... o el de CR ... o el de Castellón ..... parece mentira que con tanto disparate en la mochila aun no hayais espabilao. :XX::XX:



A ver deja de dar el coñazo, Valencia y Zaragoza serán por derecho propio y por cuestiones técnicas las beneficiarias del corredor que se haga


----------



## Top5 (18 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Lo mejor es el aeropuerto de Lérida.



...y el de Castellón...







...y el de Ciudad Real...


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> A ver deja de dar el coñazo, Valencia y Zaragoza serán por derecho propio y por cuestiones técnicas las beneficiarias del corredor que se haga



Oye ... parece que los gabachos van a arreglar su trozo de via después de 40 años. Contentos?


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Oye ... parece que los gabachos van a arreglar su trozo de via después de 40 años. Contentos?



GRANDES INFRAESTRUCTURAS

_Francia prueba con éxito el primer tren de Oloron a Bedous_

El 26 de junio se podrá viajar gratis y la inauguración se celebrará el 3 de julio. 
*La línea renovada se queda a solo . 30 kilómetros de la frontera*

EL PERIÓDICO	
27/05/2016






La compañía ferroviaria francesa,* SNCF, *
probó el pasado miércoles con éxito el primer tren que circula
en *el renovado tramo entre Oloron y Bedous*, 
de 24,7 kilómetros, que se inaugurará el próximo 3 de julio 
y que supone un importante paso adelante en la larga lucha 
por la reapertura de la línea de Canfranc.
De esta forma, l*a vía renovada se queda a solo 30 kilómetros de la frontera española.*

El tren de pruebas estuvo circulando durante todo el día entre ambas estaciones y su objetivo era efectuar mediciones dinámicas, así como verificar la operatividad de la vía,_ según informó el diario La République des Pyrénées, que destacó que hacía 30 años que no circulaba u_n convoy a partir de Oloron. El tren efectuó tres viajes, uno a 30 por hora, otro a 60 y otro más a 80, que será su velocidad máxima una vez en funcionamiento.

El trayecto se pondrá en marcha a partir del 26 de junio, la fecha inicialmente prevista para la inauguración, que se aplazó posteriormente al 3 de julio para evitar que el acto coincidiera con las elecciones generales en España, lo que hubiera supuesto la ausencia del presidente de Aragón, Javier Lambán, que así podrá estar presente.

PASE PAU-CANFRANC

Las pruebas se sucederán a lo largo de estos días, informó el mismo diario, que señaló que a partir del 15 de junio se pondrán a la venta los billetes, tanto en ventanilla como en internet. El precio podría ser de 5,50 euros, en función de la tarifa que se aplica ya entre Pau y Oloron.

La oferta incluye un pase Pau-Canfranc, por 12 euros, que incluye el viaje en tren hasta Bedous y la continuación en autobús desde esta localidad hasta la terminal ferroviaria española. Existirá además un pase equivalente entre Canfranc y Pau. En ambos casos se trata de un producto destinado a los turistas.

*El trayecto entre Oloron y Bedous durará 29 minutos,* al tiempo que el recorrido completo, desde el pueblo del valle de Aspe hasta Pau, tendrá una duración de una hora y cinco minutos.

*El tren se detendrá en varias estaciones intermedias situadas en las localidades de Bidos, Lurbe Saint-Christau y Sarrance.* En principio habrá cuatro viajes de ida y vuelta entre octubre y mayo, y seis viajes desde junio hasta septiembre, lo que demuestra que en la temporada turística habrá más servicios.

Las obras en la infraestructura han supuesto una inversión de 102 millones de euros, pero _aún sigue pendiente el tramo de Bedous a la frontera española. _*Esta última sección, que entronca con el túnel ferroviario, cerrado desde 1970,* es la más costosa (por encima de 300 millones de euros) y la región de Aquitania ya ha manifestado que carece de recursos para emprenderla.

Con todo, lo realizado entre Oloron y Bedous es de gran importancia. La vía se ha modernizado y s*e han restaurado o reconstruido casi todas las obras de ingeniería del tramo: 31 puentes, 7 túneles y 4 kilómetros de muros de contención.*

Francia prueba con éxito el primer tren de Oloron a Bedous - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón

*Os recuerdo que en la maravillosa estación española de Canfranc*
en el siglo pasado, cuando *funcionaba, trabajaban 2000 personas*
por el altisimo trafico de mercancias que habia en la estación internaciocnal transfronteriza.

En este siglo casi 100 años después, con el avance tecnológico, podrá competir en los trabajo para su nuevo funcionamiento. Si funciono porque habia trabajo mucho trabajo, es la hora de la inversión con sentido comun.

No dar tanto de comer con mas infraestruturas, te menosprecia. Mejor usar el sentido común y algunos no lo tienen en la fraternidad del pais. 

igualdad
libertad
y FRATERNIDAD para algunos políticos no es un derecho







invertir porque digan que es más barato, no cuela
lo barato saldría más caro. 

No hacer más ricos para que sean más ricos,
la ultraizquerda siempre sale como setas cuando huele el dinero
para demonizar al otro. PERO AHORA NO TIENE QUE COLAR. 8:

si al Eje Central del Pirineo.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> GRANDES INFRAESTRUCTURAS
> 
> _Francia prueba con éxito el primer tren de Oloron a Bedous_
> 
> ...



Y? Cuál es el problema en que los gabachos arreglen su viejo trozo de vía estropeado? Eso a todo el mundo le parece bien. No creo qeu nadie se oponga a restablecer un servicio que lleva 40 años interrumpido porque los franceses no han reparado su trozo de via y preferían poner autobuses. Y menos cuando el gasto en la parte española es practicamente cero.

Otra cosa es invertir miles de millones en una linea de alta velocidad que atraviese los Pirineos. Eso no lo van a hacer ni hartos de grifa.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Cuál es el problema en que los gabachos arreglen su viejo trozo de vía estropeado? Eso a todo el mundo le parece bien. No creo qeu nadie se oponga a restablecer un servicio que lleva 40 años interrumpido porque los franceses no han reparado su trozo de via y preferían poner autobuses. Y menos cuando el gasto en la parte española es practicamente cero.
> 
> Otra cosa es invertir miles de millones en una linea de alta velocidad que atraviese los Pirineos. Eso no lo van a hacer ni hartos de grifa.




No ellos no , lo va a hacer Europa aprovechando la plataforma existente. 3% game over


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> No ellos no , lo va a hacer Europa aprovechando la plataforma existente



Me parece que no. Ni via electrificada (fíjate en la foto), velocidad 80 por hora (lee el artículo) ...  Me parece que van a reparar lo que había y contentos.

Tu te crees que con los 500 millones presupuestados se construye una via de alta velocidad por medio del puto monte? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Me parece que no. Ni via electrificada (fíjate en la foto), velocidad 80 por hora (lee el artículo) ... Me parece que van a reparar lo que había y contentos.
> 
> Tu te crees que con los 500 millones presupuestados se construye una via de alta velocidad por medio el monte? :XX::XX::XX:



Sin hacer desmontes por supuesto.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Sin hacer desmontes por supuesto.



Mira .... van a arreglar lo que está roto y punto. No parece que vayan a hacer mucho más: trenes diesel a 80 por hora. Para lo que es la zona de puta madre.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

Insisto
la maravillosa estación española 
de Canfran
*tenia 2000 trabajadores
y no era para viajeros*
era por el trabajo transfronterizo de mercancías. 

Franco paso de eso, y en los 70 cuando hubo el derrumbe, 
se lo dio _todo el pastizal a los fachas catalanes que le apoyaban_
éstos o descendentes de aquellos, con esa delicadezan que tienen
lo ignoran
y llama España 'nos roba' ya que no quieren
redistribuir los impuestos recaudados 

Ahora son más de izquieras, esa que sale
como setas cuando huele a dinero,
nunca lo harían por ejempo en Camerum
'el derecho a decidir'
porque es pobre, no hay dinero ni infraestuturas ni petroleo.

*bromas a parte*
*Si al Eje Central del Pirineo
si se realizo en el siglo pasado con las técnicas del siglo pasado*
y fue todo un exito
¿a que esperamos para que se vuelva a reabrir?

*Os recuerdo que con ZP, Montilla y Carod Rovira *
pegaron el cambiazo, a traves del superministro 
Pepiño Blanco, y paso del Corredor Central como prioritario
al corredor del Mediterráneo,
cuando desde Castellon a Canfrac
son los mismo km que de Castellon a la Junquera

*Los superprogres hacen más ricos a los ricos*


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Insisto
> la maravillosa estación española
> de Canfran
> tenia 2000 trabajadores
> ...



Joder ... Franco no pasó de nada. Descarriló un tren en la zona francesa, se hundió un puente y los gabachos no repararon la vía. Poco podía hacer Franco. Esto pasó hace 40 años y ahora parece que se han decidido a arreglarla y Bruselas les ha dao presupuesto. Perfecto, se potenciará el turismo de la zona y se revive la historia.

Del corredor de alta velocidad y de la mega-autopista olvidaros. Eso no depende de Pepiño Blanco. Como mínimo también depende del ministro francés y sobre todo depende de Bruselas y allí no están locos. Si pueden hacer algo por un euro no se gastan dos en hacerlo.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

No cuela, lo superprogues con sus dialéctica no cuela. 

Mejor el sentido común. 

No se trata de megautopistas
se trata de corredor de tren para las mercancías
transfronterizo
que tanto éxito tuvo en el siglo pasado. 
2000 personas trabajaban en la estación

ni la Estación de Francia en Barcelona
ni en sus mejores momentos.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Insisto
> la maravillosa estación española
> de Canfran
> *tenia 2000 trabajadores
> ...




Por eso hay que evitar que gobierne la izmierda como sea


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> No cuela, lo superprogues con sus dialéctica no cuela.
> 
> Mejor el sentido común.
> 
> ...



Bueno ... convenced a los franceses. Pero si les convenceis, ellos, muy probablemente, querrán hacerlo por Vielha. No porque sea Cataluña. Simplemente en esa zona por su lao es todo llano y facil de construir aprovechando el valle del garona y los montes grandes están en España. No son tontos. :XX::XX:


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

Jejeje poco a poco van saliendo catalanes y vascos en el foro, esta bien eso para saber quienes son, ya solo faltan viernes mocu y ya si aparecen dabuti chusto y demás pues mejor, y alguno más para dejarlos en evidencia, lo bueno de todo es que esto lo está promoviendo podemos y psoe, partidos a los que votan estos que están en contra ¿ahora le votareis?
Ah no que vuestra mamandurria pierde, ¿no queríais acabar con los de arriba?
Aquí lo que veo es una lucha entre estos que dicen querer acabar con la corrupción de un lado y no la de los dos y luego defienden sus privilegios que grandes que sois :XX::XX:


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

jpjp dijo:


> Jejeje poco a poco van saliendo catalanes y vascos en el foro, esta bien eso para saber quienes son, ya solo faltan viernes mocu y ya si aparecen dabuti chusto y demás pues mejor, y alguno más para dejarlos en evidencia, lo bueno de todo es que esto lo está promoviendo podemos y psoe, partidos a los que votan estos que están en contra ¿ahora le votareis?
> Ah no que vuestra mamandurria pierde, ¿no queríais acabar con los de arriba?
> Aquí lo que veo es una lucha entre estos que dicen querer acabar con la corrupción de un lado y no la de los dos y luego defienden sus privilegios que grandes que sois :XX::XX:



Rezad pa que Dios tire un rayo y haga un hueco en el monte por Bielsa. :XX::XX: Y decidle que no hay derecho si no lo hace, que vosotros no quereis tener monte. Y que os ponga mar en Zaragoza.


De todas formas debe haber algo que os oscurece el juicio o algo así. El hacer el corredor central no es cosa exclusiva de España. Los franceses también tienen algo que decir y parece que no les interesa mucho.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno ... convenced a los franceses. Pero si les convenceis, ellos, muy probablemente, querrán hacerlo por Vielha. No porque sea Cataluña. Simplemente en esa zona por su lao es todo llano y facil de construir y los montes grandes están en España. No son tontos. :XX::XX:



El Gobierno no aprobará que infraestucturas críticas para el país pasen por zonas que se han declarado hostiles. No se va a permitir eso.


----------



## Sonico (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> El Gobierno no aprobará que infraestucturas críticas para el país pasen por zonas que se han declarado hostiles. No se va a permitir eso.



Ojalá no permitan hacerlo por las zonas hostiles.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

¿Por vielha cataluña no?
Si es que el que acapara aun quiere más jejeje


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> El Gobierno no aprobará que infraestucturas críticas para el país pasen por zonas que se han declarado hostiles. No se va a permitir eso.



No se lo que va permitir el Gobierno. Se lo que dirán los franceses. Por Vielha para ellos es barato. De Tarbes a Vielha, aprovechando el valle del garona, es todo llano y recto. No hay puertos. En ese trazado lo jodido está en el lao español. Así que si se hace, los gabachos querrán hacerlo por ahí y lo gordo y caro pa nosotros. 

De hecho ya han hecho un ramal de la A64 (la A645) de unos pocos kms en dirección a vielha. Mira en Google Maps.

Supongo que eso también será una conspiración de los del 3 %. :XX::XX:


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

valens dijo:


> Si y en la empresa en la que trabajaba mi padre en los años 70 había 7 trabajadores en el departamento de personal y cuando se jubiló solo quedaba el y le sobraba tiempo.
> 
> Así que actualmente los 2000 trabajadores seguramente serían 20.



*Tu argumento para las menospreciar infraestuturas que dieron éxito*
lo apoya 100% y pasarlas a la zona catalana para que España siga invirtiendo en la zona más rica rica y que nunca tienen suficiente 

valens estos ten dan las gracias y te aplauden. 
Puigdemont y Junqueras atribuyen la pobreza en Cataluña a la falta de Estado propio












No invertir en otra zona, que nos queremos separar _forraos en infraestructuras_ que durante décadas pagaran otros.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Una de dos o realmente te crees lo que escribes por ser tonto en un grado que no alcanzo a imaginar o interpretas un papel.



Como llorais , como os jode que exista gente que no se agacha ante vosotros. Lo tenéis muy complicado, pero que muy muy complicado. Esas lagrimitas que caigan que no paren


----------



## beltrixx73 (18 Sep 2016)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Cuanto más catalanes suelten bilis criticando esta obra, más seguro estoy que hay que hacerla cuanto antes.



¿Esa obra que dices no es la misma que la UE ha dicho un par de veces que no hay que hacer en favor del corredor Mediterráneo?

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Como llorais , como os jode que exista gente que no se agacha ante vosotros. Lo tenéis muy complicado, pero que muy muy complicado. Esas lagrimitas que caigan que no paren



Hombre ... aquí lo que parece es que hay unos que se empeñan en embestir un muro y romperse la cabeza y otros que lo rodean. Y nunca mejor dicho. :XX::XX:


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... aquí lo que parece es que hay unos que se empeñan en embestir un muro y romperse la cabeza y otros que lo rodean. Y nunca mejor dicho. :XX::XX:




Anda que no os quedan berrinches jajajaja. Eso del corredor mediterráneo no es más que una mala idea un tal zp y que no va a llevarse a cabo


----------



## La Tabiques (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... aquí lo que parece es que hay unos que se empeñan en embestir un muro y romperse la cabeza y otros que lo rodean. Y nunca mejor dicho. :XX::XX:



Os da mucho miedo que de tanto embestir pasemos al otro lado. Y por fin el comercio se realice por el camino más lógico y menos costoso logísticamente poniendo a Zaragoza como centro logístico de España por su posicionamiento privilegiado.

Nosotros no entramos en sí bailáis sardanas o coméis cargols. Dejas a los demás que hagan su travesía central del Pirineo. Chantajistas desleales


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Anda que no os quedan berrinches jajajaja. Eso del corredor mediterráneo no es más que una mala idea un tal zp y que no va a llevarse a cabo



Si a mi me da igual ... Me parece a mi que en la meseta teneis muy mitificadas ciertas cosas. 

Acaso han mejorado algo Cuenca o Toledo por qué pase el AVE? No verdad? Pues para éso sirve el AVE salvo un par de lineas, para tirar la pasta.


----------



## Republicano (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... es que nos va tocar pagar el disparate. Como el AVE a Toledo o a Huesca. :XX::XX: O como el aeropuerto de Ciudad Real o Castellón ....



Como se ve el plumero a alguna gente al hablar de determinados temas. No conozco los casos particulares del AVE a Huesca o el aeropuerto a Castellón, pero sí el tema del aeropuerto de Ciudad Real. Que raro que no se mencione el aeropuerto de Lérida, que sí que es promovido y pagado por las administraciones públicas.

El aeropuerto de Ciudad Real fue supuestamente el primer aeropuerto privado de España, después de 20 años de bombardeo mediático de que lo privado era mejor que lo público y que la mano invisible del mercado era la leche, algún espabilado decide hacer un aeropuerto en Ciudad Real, muy bien comunicada con Madrid, para hacer la competencia a barajas, como existen en otras ciudades europeas como Bruselas, Berlín, Londres, Paris.

Pero el aeropuerto era la excusa para pegar un pelotazo. Lo vistieron de muchas formas y una de ellas era crear "las vegas" en la mancha (en las afueras de Ciudad Real). Con la crisis se cayó el chiringuito del reino de don quijote, cayendose una de las patas del aeropuerto de Ciudad Real, la ampliación de Barajas fue otra, pero es que encima, el aeropuerto lo pusieron entre Ciudad Real y Puertollano, mucho más cerca de Córdoba que de Madrid, quitando ese posible valor de segundo aeropuerto de Madrid. Total, fiasco, PRIVADO, pero que al final tuvo que hacer frente la administración, pues se llevó por delante la CCM.

Lo del AVE a Toledo es no tener ni puta idea. Precisamente uno de los sitios donde más justificado tiene llegar el AVE. Toledo, ciudad muy cercana a Madrid, que a pocos km pasa la línea Madrid Sevilla, que hacer un ramalito hacia Toledo es poca cosa y por zona completamente llanita y que va a tener garantizado un buen grupo de pasajeros diario no es el ejemplo por el que criticar el AVE. 

Vamos, que se notan los prejuicios a distancia y que huele su adoctrinamiento.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Republicano dijo:


> Como se ve el plumero a alguna gente al hablar de determinados temas. No conozco los casos particulares del AVE a Huesca o el aeropuerto a Castellón, pero sí el tema del aeropuerto de Ciudad Real. Que raro que no se mencione el aeropuerto de Lérida, que sí que es promovido y pagado por las administraciones públicas.
> 
> El aeropuerto de Ciudad Real fue supuestamente el primer aeropuerto privado de España, después de 20 años de bombardeo mediático de que lo privado era mejor que lo público y que la mano invisible del mercado era la leche, algún espabilado decide hacer un aeropuerto en Ciudad Real, muy bien comunicada con Madrid, para hacer la competencia a barajas, como existen en otras ciudades europeas como Bruselas, Berlín, Londres, Paris.
> 
> ...




Mira ... en Navarra no tenemos AVE ni puñetera falta que nos hace. A ver si dejan la puta obra parada para siempre. :XX::XX:

Y, por supuesto, en Toledo tampoco. Es tirar el dinero. Hacer por mucho lo que se puede hacer con menos e ibais a ir a Madrid exactamente igual. 

En España, si hay que tener AVE, que lo dudo, tenía que haber 3: Bilbao-Madrid, Madrid-Barcelona y Barcelona-Bilbao, que es donde se mueve la pasta y el 90 % de las mercancias. El resto es tirar el dinero. En el resto se pone una infraestructura más modesta, pero buena y funcional, y a correr. Es lo que hacen en Francia o Alemania. A ti te parece normal que tengamos más kms de AVE que los alemanes o franceses con la tercera parte de PIB? Con dos cojones ... :XX::XX:

Hombre ... ellos encantaos .... nos venden los juguetitos ... :XX::XX:


----------



## Republicano (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Qué ..... mucho tráfico por el AVE a Lisboa? :XX::XX: Otro disparate. Ha revolucionao la economía de la zona el trenecito? :XX::XX:





Estos son de los que a principios de los 90 se reían de que hicieran un AVE Madrid Sevilla y cuando se constató el éxito de la línea venían diciendo que era una vergüenza que se hiciera Madrid Sevilla y no Madrid Barcelona.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 17:29 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Veo que te jode ardientemente que Extremadura reciba inversiones e infraestructuras.



Hombre, es que para esta gente, las unicas infraestructuras que se merece Extremadura son centrales nucleares y centrales hidroeléctricas. Vamos, como en la epoca de franco. Luego, los franquistas son otros.


----------



## caramierder (18 Sep 2016)

Perdona la candidez... por que das por hecho que "los catalanes" nos vamos a cabrear si ponen una autopista Aragón-Francia????


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

valens dijo:


> El gobierno español tendría que empezar a hacer ya el paso de los Pirineos por Aragón. Concretamente a través de los valles de Bielsa, Broto, Benasque, Formigal, Canfranc, Hecho y Ansó. Con autopistas de 3 carriles en cada dirección, túneles gigantescos, y que se mueran los franceses de vergüenza al ver terminadas las obras y ellos como pobretones con sus carreteras de mierda! Y los catalanes y vascos que se jodan!



Pues básicamente ese es el pensamiento que tienen.

Aun recuerdo, hace años hablando con un madrileño, como decía que nadie en Europa tenía cojones a hacer lo que estaban haciendo ellos con la M30 (enterrarla). Y se agarraba los cojones ccon las dos manos mientras lo decía ... :XX::XX: Le dije que no, que son más listos y ahorran dinero: hacen peatonal el centro de la ciudad y problema de tráfico resuelto.

En vez de fijarse en los gabachos (a los que les va bastante mejor que a nosotros) y copiarles, estos a hacer lo contrario. 



---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 17:39 ----------




caramierder dijo:


> Perdona la candidez... por que das por hecho que "los catalanes" nos vamos a cabrear si ponen una autopista Aragón-Francia????



Pues no se .... tienen la extraña teoría de que vascos, navarros y catalanes queremos que todos los vehiculos y mercancias pasen por nuestra tierra. No se que ganamos con éso pero bueno .... ellos sabrán.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> En vez de fijarse en los gabachos (a los que les va bastante mejor que a nosotros) y copiarles, estos ha hacer lo contrario.
> 
> 
> Tienes razón, habría que hacer como los franceses y eliminar las autonomías.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... aquí lo que parece es que hay unos que se empeñan en embestir un muro y romperse la cabeza y otros que lo rodean. Y nunca mejor dicho. :XX::XX:



Estos políticos te aplauden y están con tu argumento 
el 100%






Diocen que el menospreciar los valores de otras CCAA
que tiene su fruto, no cambiar de argumentos. 






Que las perras para los catalanes






La vicepresidenta de la Gene golpistas
dice que te pases por Omnium Cultural que te daran un
puestecito en ANC
que ellos saben como regar con dinero y subvenciones
a los que sigan aportando ideas como las tuyas.








Dice Rufian hijo de Jaeneros, abuelos y visabuelos andaluces que así empezo, con argumentos como tú.
Que le va bien, España nos roba y tiene sueldazo al mes que _te cagas. _






No, no cuela. cambiar de argumentos. 

8:


----------



## Republicano (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Mira ... en Navarra no tenemos AVE ni puñetera falta que nos hace. A ver si dejan la puta obra parada para siempre. :XX::XX:
> 
> Y, por supuesto, en Toledo tampoco. Es tirar el dinero. Hacer por mucho lo que se puede hacer con menos e ibais a ir a Madrid exactamente igual.
> 
> ...



Mira, so capullo, Toledo, sin AVE está a hora y pico de Madrid, en AVE, que ya pasaba al lado de la ciudad y que solo había que hacer un ramalito de pocos km por una llanura, ponía a Toledo a 20 minutos de Madrid, es decir, proporcionaba a los Toledanos la posibilidad de trabajar en Madrid y vivir en Toledo, mayores oportunidades laborales a los toledanos y que no tuvieran que emigrar a Madrid y pagar un pastón por un alquiler que se comiera gran parte del sueldo cobrado por trabajar en Madrid. Y lo mejor de todo, es que ENCIMA ES RENTABLE. Por la enorme cantidad de gente que puede hacer uso de ese tren.

Pero nada, tú desde tu visión nazi-supremacista-norteña, sólo quieres que las infraestructuras se hagan en Bilbao-Barcelona-Madrid y al resto, que nos den por culo. Dos ciudades con una gran parte de su población desleal hacia el resto de los españoles quieren que todos los españoles paguemos sus infraestructuras y a nosotros nos dejen a dos velas (como en la época de paquito) y no importa que sea barato y rentable (como el AVE Madrid Sevilla)

A ver si te piensas que el AVE se hizo antes a Sevilla que a Barcelona o Bilbao porque el presidente era sevillano, que en parte era así. La razón principal era porque el AVE a Sevilla salía la mitad de barato que a Bilbao y un tercio más barato que a Barcelona. Eso sí, si el invento salía mal ya estaba la cabeza de turco de los andaluces. Pero como salió bien, la crítica es que se hizo antes a Sevilla que a Bilbao y Barcelona, precisamente donde hay mayor proporción de desleales a los que pagan los impuestos para que se hagan esas infraestructuras en beneficio de todos.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2016)

Si es que al final los izquierdistas son los más pro-franco se ve en este caso, ¿luego quieren independizarse?
Yo creo que es una pantomima para que sigamos pagando sus infraestructuras, ojalá se independicen a ver cuantas empresas van de cataluña a aragón, lo que me iba a reir yo.
Se ve en este caso, agarra todo lo que puedas y los demás nos fastidiamos.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Republicano dijo:


> Mira, so capullo, Toledo, sin AVE está a hora y pico de Madrid, en AVE, que ya pasaba al lado de la ciudad y que solo había que hacer un ramalito de pocos km por una llanura, ponía a Toledo a 20 minutos de Madrid, es decir, proporcionaba a los Toledanos la posibilidad de trabajar en Madrid y vivir en Toledo, mayores oportunidades laborales a los toledanos y que no tuvieran que emigrar a Madrid y pagar un pastón por un alquiler que se comiera gran parte del sueldo cobrado por trabajar en Madrid. Y lo mejor de todo, es que ENCIMA ES RENTABLE. Por la enorme cantidad de gente que puede hacer uso de ese tren.
> 
> Pero nada, tú desde tu visión nazi-supremacista-norteña, sólo quieres que las infraestructuras se hagan en Bilbao-Barcelona-Madrid y al resto, que nos den por culo. Dos ciudades con una gran parte de su población desleal hacia el resto de los españoles quieren que todos los españoles paguemos sus infraestructuras y a nosotros nos dejen a dos velas (como en la época de paquito) y no importa que sea barato y rentable (como el AVE Madrid Sevilla)
> 
> A ver si te piensas que el AVE se hizo antes a Sevilla que a Barcelona o Bilbao porque el presidente era sevillano, que en parte era así. La razón principal era porque el AVE a Sevilla salía la mitad de barato que a Bilbao y un tercio más barato que a Barcelona. Eso sí, si el invento salía mal ya estaba la cabeza de turco de los andaluces. Pero como salió bien, la crítica es que se hizo antes a Sevilla que a Bilbao y Barcelona, precisamente donde hay mayor proporción de desleales a los que pagan los impuestos para que se hagan esas infraestructuras en beneficio de todos.



Se puede pagar? No. Ya ves como está el pais por esas cosas. Cuando se pueda pagar lo que os de la gana. Hombre .. no sois los únicos ... ahí está la y vasca o el ramal a santander o el AVE a huesca .... 

Lo que haceis con el AVE lo podeis hacer con un talgo o un alvia a mitad de precio. Nadie quiere que vayais en carretas y si tardais 40 minutos en vez de 20 no pasa nada. Te vuelvo a decir ... en Navarra no tenemos AVE ni lo queremos. No hace puñetera falta. Fíjate .... nos cuesta 2 horas ir a Zaragoza .... Vaya drama .... :XX::XX:

A ver ... tu por qué crees que los alemanes (3 veces y pico nuestro PIB, doble población, parecida superficie de pais) tienen menos kms de AVE que nosotros? Bastantes menos. Son tontos? No tienen cojones? Y éso que ellos fabrican los trenes. O los franceses.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> ........:
> 
> A ver ... *tu por qué crees que los alemanes (3 veces y pico nuestro PIB, doble población, parecida superficie de pais*) *tienen menos kms de AVE* que nosotros? Bastantes menos. Son tontos? No tienen cojones? Y éso que ellos fabrican los trenes. O los franceses.



Porque España tiene 40 veces más fregonas en casa que en Alemania, que ¿todavia van con cepillos y trapos?

Tal vez porque el AVE y la fregona son invento españoles 

etc


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Porque España tiene 40 veces más fregonas en casa que en Alemania, que ¿todavia van con cepillos y trapos?
> 
> Tal vez porque el AVE y la fregona son invento españoles
> 
> etc



El primer tren de alta velocidad europeo se instaló en Francia. El primer AVE español era un TGV fabricado por Alshtom. Se compró a los franceses a cambio de que entregaran etarras. :XX::XX:


----------



## Republicano (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Se puede pagar? No. Ya ves como está el pais por esas cosas. Cuando se pueda pagar lo que os de la gana. Hombre .. no sois los únicos ... ahí está la y vasca o el ramal a santander o el AVE a huesca ....
> 
> Lo que haceis con el AVE lo podeis hacer con un talgo o un alvia a mitad de precio. Nadie quiere que vayais en carretas y si tardais 40 minutos en vez de 20 no pasa nada. Te vuelvo a decir ... en Navarra no tenemos AVE ni lo queremos. No hace puñetera falta. Fíjate .... nos cuesta 2 horas ir a Zaragoza .... Vaya drama .... :XX::XX:
> 
> A ver ... tu por qué crees que los alemanes (3 veces y pico nuestro PIB, doble población, parecida superficie de pais) tienen menos kms de AVE que nosotros? Bastantes menos. Son tontos? No tienen cojones? Y éso que ellos fabrican los trenes. O los franceses.



Mira, por ser más etnicista supremacista norteño no vas a ser más inteligente, sino más nazi.

Antes has dicho que no habría que haber hecho un AVE a Sevilla, o mas bien que solo Bilbao - Barcelona - Madrid.

El AVE a Sevilla - Málaga - Córdoba une une a una población de más de tres millones de habitantes con Madrid, que además son "el futuro". El pais vasco quieras o no quieras vive gracias a las rentas, en base a una población envejecida y la inercia del pasado. La savia nueva entra por el sur, sin el sur, el norte no tiene donde parasitar para seguir viviendo de cojones.

Y encima, tienes los santos cojones de negar un AVE entre la primera y tercera ciudad de la península ibérica pues la línea pasa por Extremadura, y Extremadura, según los nazis-etnicistas-supremacistas norteños no sirven ni para que pasen infraestructuras modernas.

A otro perro con ese cuento. Cuando os juntéis en vuestra endogámica familia sentiros superiores al resto de españoles, pues eso es lo único que puedes presumir, de vivir en una comunidad autónoma que a día de hoy tiene un PIB superior al resto español. Pero no cambio una semana de mi vida por 10 años de la tuya.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2016)

kelden dijo:


> El primer tren de alta velocidad europeo se instaló en Francia.



La alta velocidad española tiene tanto prestigio o más que la francesa. Las empresas españolas han ganado contratos internacionales como la línea de alta velocidad a la Meca y en el concurso que se ha abierto en EEUU donde concurren empresas españolas como Talgo las perspectivas también son muy buenas. ¿Que ha habido una burbuja de infraestructuras un tanto excesiva? Posiblemente , pero sin ella ahora mismo estas empresas españolas no podrían ser competitivas en el extranjero. Desde un punto de vista keinesiano es una estrategia correcta.


----------



## kelden (18 Sep 2016)

Republicano dijo:


> Mira, por ser más etnicista supremacista norteño no vas a ser más inteligente, sino más nazi.
> 
> Antes has dicho que no habría que haber hecho un AVE a Sevilla, o mas bien que solo Bilbao - Barcelona - Madrid.



Exacto. El PIB de esa zona no da para un AVE.



> El AVE a Sevilla - Málaga - Córdoba une une a una población de más de tres millones de habitantes con Madrid, que además son "el futuro". El pais vasco quieras o no quieras vive gracias a las rentas, en base a una población envejecida y la inercia del pasado. La savia nueva entra por el sur, sin el sur, el norte no tiene donde parasitar para seguir viviendo de cojones.



Como si quieren tener 30 millones de habitantes. El PIB de esa zona no da para pagar éso. Allí no hay actividad económica que justifique esa inversión. Cuando ese futuro sea realidad, hablamos. Por otra parte el AVE no ha servido para hacer de esas zonas el paraiso de la industria y la innovación. No son la locomotora de España, siguen exactamente igual que hace 30 años: el culo del mundo. Solo ha servido para que los Alba vayan y vengan de Madrid a Sevilla en un tren bonito. 



> Y encima, tienes los santos cojones de negar un AVE entre la primera y tercera ciudad de la península ibérica pues la línea pasa por Extremadura, y Extremadura, según los nazis-etnicistas-supremacistas norteños no sirven ni para que pasen infraestructuras modernas.
> 
> A otro perro con ese cuento. Cuando os juntéis en vuestra endogámica familia sentiros superiores al resto de españoles, pues eso es lo único que puedes presumir, de vivir en una comunidad autónoma que a día de hoy tiene un PIB superior al resto español. Pero no cambio una semana de mi vida por 10 años de la tuya.



Lo que no podeis pedir es que España, con 1/4 del PIB de Alemania, malgaste los pocos recursos que tiene en llenar el pais de vias carísimas que no producen nada. Los alemanes no lo hacen. Aun no me has explicado como es que los alemanes, con 4 billones de PIB y una economía bastante más saneada que la nuestra, tiene menos kms de alta velocidad. O Francia. No habremos hecho algo mal?

El 60 % del PIB español, querais o no, se genera en Madrid, Cataluña y PV-Navarra. El 80 % de las mercancias industriales se mueven ahí. Si hay que hacer algún AVE, que lo dudo, hay que hacerlo ahi. Y yo creo qeu con mejorar las vías que había bastaba.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 19:11 ----------




Renato dijo:


> La alta velocidad española tiene tanto prestigio o más que la francesa. Las empresas españolas han ganado contratos internacionales como la línea de alta velocidad a la Meca y en el concurso que se ha abierto en EEUU donde concurren empresas españolas como Talgo las perspectivas también son muy buenas. ¿Que ha habido una burbuja de infraestructuras un tanto excesiva? Posiblemente , pero sin ella ahora mismo estas empresas españolas no podrían ser competitivas en el extranjero. Desde un punto de vista keinesiano es una estrategia correcta.



Pues en eso tienes razón. Pero reconocerás que el 90 % de las unidades tractoras del AVE son o Siemens o Alshtom (Alemania-Francia). Es una puta vergüenza que Talgo o CAF se tengan que ir a vender a USA o Rusia y no tengan un puto tren en la alta velocidad española. Bueno ... CAF que se jodan, que son vascos .... :XX::XX:


----------



## JAG63 (18 Sep 2016)

Catalufos rabiando contra una infraestructura de comunicación de España con Europa que no pasa por Cataluña. Que raro.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Sep 2016)

JAG63 dijo:


> Catalufos rabiando contra una infraestructura de comunicación de España con Europa que no pasa por Cataluña. Que raro.




Pero Europa quiere comunicar todas las capitales europeas, que incluye a Lisboa, por lo que van a quedarse con las ganas del corredor mediterráneo ese. El corredor tiene que bajar por zaragoza y de ahí un nodo hacia el puerto de Valencia y otro hacia Lisboa por Madrid.


----------



## spitfire (18 Sep 2016)

desde Santander, apoyo plenamente la reapertura del Canfranc pero también aprovecho para pedir la terminación de la *Variante de la Engaña* como nuevo acceso rápido a la meseta y a la vez potenciar el puerto de Santander reduciendo el tráfico pesado en la carretera (autopista ferroviaria)

Petición · Miguel Ángel Revilla: Variante de la Engaña, nuevos horizontes para Cantabria · Change.org

*PORTAL DE LA VARIANTE DE LA ENGAÑA (FFCC Santander - Burgos - Ebro)*


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (19 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> El corredor lógico es por el Mediterraneo por mucho que paletos como tu digais lo contrario, hacer una linea totalmente nueva por el centro del pirineo solo se le ocurre a tarados nazionalistas que no tienen ni idea de infraestructuras



El corredor Mediterraneo pasando d*esde Barcelona, la Junquera*
para ir a ITALIA está bien, pero para ir al medio de 
FRANCIA y de ahi por el resto de Europa 
practicamente en línea recta es el corredor
del Pirineo Central. :cook:

Toda inversión millonetis, toda ella 
se tarda décadas en ser pagadas. 
Eso lo saben los separatas .. 
pillar millones y para poner frontera de pago. 

*Resumen* inversión comparativa:
de Castellon a Canfrac son los mismos km que de Castellon a Junqueras 8:













> “una gran oportunidad estratégica para nuestras economías” y para las ciudades que las pone
> en relación: Valencia, Teruel,
> Zaragoza, Huesca, Jaca, Canfranc, Olorón,
> Pau, Toulouse y Burdeos,
> y sus territorios colindantes.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (19 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Alguna vez un mongolo como tu va a dejar de decir sandeces guiado por su sectarismo?



*jmdp* haztelo mirar, no estás bien. 8:


----------



## Fausto1880 (19 Sep 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aunque las regiones desleales vecinas un día entraran en razón, no hay razón para negarle a Aragón ser una de las salidas logísticas de importancia en España.



En realidad va a la inversa temporalmente. Muchos de los humos de las regiones vecinas proceden de ser zonas de paso entre España y Francia. Quitéseles el monopolio y empezarán a entrar en razón.


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2016)

spitfire dijo:


> desde Santander, apoyo plenamente la reapertura del Canfranc pero también aprovecho para pedir la terminación de la *Variante de la Engaña* como nuevo acceso rápido a la meseta y a la vez potenciar el puerto de Santander reduciendo el tráfico pesado en la carretera (autopista ferroviaria)
> 
> Petición · Miguel Ángel Revilla: Variante de la Engaña, nuevos horizontes para Cantabria · Change.org
> 
> *PORTAL DE LA VARIANTE DE LA ENGAÑA (FFCC Santander - Burgos - Ebro)*



Esta sí que lo tiene mal. El S-M va a terminar sus días hecho una vía verde .

España tiene demasiados puertos y un potente lobby camionero que genera mucho empleo y beneficios. Y la verdad es que tantos puertos resultan en que aunque todo el tráfico de Santander fuera por tren , no justificaría una línea dedicada .

La única línea dedicada a mercantes que conozco es la Betuweroute, que une Rotterdam con Alemania . El puerto holandés es de hecho la gran instalación de Alemania entera (Alemania tiene menos tráfico portuario que España en buena medida porque usa los puertos holandeses e italianos) y esta línea mueve 25000 trenes al año y no para de crecer (llegará a 50k y más ). En España la provincia que más tráfico mercante genera por ferrocarril es Asturias (esto da una idea de lo poco que se usa el tren en España, apenas para graneles sólidos y productos del metal) y deben ser unos 6-7000 trenes anuales entre vía ancha y estrecha (son trenes mucho más cortos que los holandeses por las pendientes y por las limitaciones de la via métrica).

Toda la carga de Santander la podrían mover unos 4-5000 trenes .Y ya sería un éxito que el 25% pasara al tren.

Ahora mismo ni siquiera la línea en ancho estándar de Barcelona a Perpignan llega a 1/3 de aprovechamiento de su capacidad, y eso que conecta el puerto de Barcelona con Europa . Esto seguro que puede ir cambiando poco a poco pero las distancias de España hacia los centros con que comercia hacen que el barco resulte imbatible .

Una línea férrea en España se justifica en general por la mezcla de pasaje y mercancías y el problema con el Santander -Burgos es que viene a ser alternativo al Santander-Bilbao , es uno u otro y no los dos. 

Aquí en el caso transpirenaico el problema principal es que Francia no encuentra necesidad de llegar tan al sur . De momento sus líneas de AV terminarán en Burdeos/Toulouse la una y en Perpignan la otra y para antes de 2025+ no se han planteado bajar más al sur. El día llegará pero falta.


----------



## jorobachov (19 Sep 2016)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> En realidad va a la inversa temporalmente. Muchos de los humos de las regiones vecinas proceden de ser zonas de paso entre España y Francia. Quitéseles el monopolio y empezarán a entrar en razón.




La única razón que puede existir para negar a Aragón una buena base logística, es un ser siniestro (y sus descendientes ideológicos) de medio metro, calvo, con la cara arrugada, de larga tradición mafiosa, y aficionado a las comisiones. No entiendo como el estado puede tener miedo a semejante bicho, yo no tendría reparo en pisarle y espachurrarle contra el suelo al puto retaco.


----------



## La Tabiques (19 Sep 2016)

CEOE Aragón transmite al consejero Soro diferentes demandas empresariales - Economía - El Periódico de Aragón

extraido de la noticia 

En cuanto al ferrocarril, se ha incidido en las comunicaciones con Francia y su importancia empresarial como vía de unión con Europa, defendiendo tanto la pronta reapertura del Canfranc como, a más largo plazo, la Travesía Central del Pirineo, que debe constituirse en el eje de gran capacidad de tráfico de mercancías por el Pirineo aragonés, y en las grandes deficiencias de la vía y el servicio entre Teruel, Zaragoza y Valencia.

El Estado Español esta en deuda con esta region. 



en esta españa de las regiones que hay que hacer para que te hagan caso....

montar referendum ilegales , liarse a bombazos , exigir cupos , exenciones fiscales , fueros 


Aragon por el simple motivo de su nobleza y leatad al no ser conflictivos sufre dumping de las comunidades indepes

ahi que acabar ya con esta desigualdad , " violencia regional" la podiamos llamar en neolenguaje ..

no hay tanta violencia de genero , pues Aragon ha sufrido violencia regional , regiones limitrofes con mejores infraestructuras y ventajas competivitas fueros , exenciones..........

El estado español debe reequilibrar las desigualdades ya


----------



## La Tabiques (19 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Si te mean encima y dices que llueve lo normal es que no te respeten y el PP se ha meado sobre Aragon unas cuantas veces.



nenito no va de pp ni psoe

si las regiones de al lado solo votan lo excluyente erc , ciu solo para que les den mas cafe que a los de al lado pues juegan con ventaja insolidaria 

a los que votan cosas para el bien del pais como pp o pseo , iu , upd , cc pues nos joden 

siemplemente es un sistema de autonomias estafa , unas buscan representaciion en el gobierno para ellas sola y las otras de manera igualitaria con el resto 

luego hablamos de si roban o estafan a la poblacion de eso en cataluña se sabe muchisimo

y de no respetar a la mitad del pueblo en eso los politicos indepes catalanes saben muchisimoo


----------



## beltrixx73 (19 Sep 2016)

Republicano dijo:


> Mira, so capullo, Toledo, sin AVE está a hora y pico de Madrid, en AVE, que ya pasaba al lado de la ciudad y que solo había que hacer un ramalito de pocos km por una llanura, ponía a Toledo a 20 minutos de Madrid, es decir, proporcionaba a los Toledanos la posibilidad de trabajar en Madrid y vivir en Toledo, mayores oportunidades laborales a los toledanos y que no tuvieran que emigrar a Madrid y pagar un pastón por un alquiler que se comiera gran parte del sueldo cobrado por trabajar en Madrid. Y lo mejor de todo, es que ENCIMA ES RENTABLE. Por la enorme cantidad de gente que puede hacer uso de ese tren.
> 
> Pero nada, tú desde tu visión nazi-supremacista-norteña, sólo quieres que las infraestructuras se hagan en Bilbao-Barcelona-Madrid y al resto, que nos den por culo. Dos ciudades con una gran parte de su población desleal hacia el resto de los españoles quieren que todos los españoles paguemos sus infraestructuras y a nosotros nos dejen a dos velas (como en la época de paquito) y no importa que sea barato y rentable (como el AVE Madrid Sevilla)
> 
> A ver si te piensas que el AVE se hizo antes a Sevilla que a Barcelona o Bilbao porque el presidente era sevillano, que en parte era así. La razón principal era porque el AVE a Sevilla salía la mitad de barato que a Bilbao y un tercio más barato que a Barcelona. Eso sí, si el invento salía mal ya estaba la cabeza de turco de los andaluces. Pero como salió bien, la crítica es que se hizo antes a Sevilla que a Bilbao y Barcelona, precisamente donde hay mayor proporción de desleales a los que pagan los impuestos para que se hagan esas infraestructuras en beneficio de todos.



Creo que no pillas el concepto. Yo por ejemplo no estoy en contra de que se hagan infraestructuras, siempre y cuando sean rentables. El ave, en general, no lo es. 

El problema es que aquí en España se hacen los estudios amañados para justificar las obras y, cuando nadie las usa, el pato lo pagamos todos. Eso es una puta vergüenza.

Respecto a la deslealtad, te diré que Catalunya es una de las cuatro únicas CCAA que son contribuyentes netas a las arcas del Estado, llevamos decenios entregando bastante más pasta de que la recibimos (para que luego se construyan autovías a lo largo y ancho de España mientras en Cataluña nos tenemos que comer autopistas de pago) y total para unas infraestructuras... de mierda. No sé qué infraestructuras crees tú que tenemos.

Ojalá fuera la UE la que decidiera las infraestructuras que se construyen en el país. Nos íbamos a reír un rato porque España es un país de pandereta.

En Francia, que es un país bastante más rico, las autopistas tienen una iluminación nocturna prácticamente inexistente, supongo que lo harán para ahorrar. Claro que tú serás de esos que ves normal que Ejpaña tenga más km de líneas de alta velocidad y más aeropuertos internacionales que Alemania, motor de la UE.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artal (19 Sep 2016)

Lo piden dos alcaldes de Podemos. No puede ser nada bueno.


----------



## La Tabiques (20 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Paletazo veo que no lo pillas, las regiones d eal lado votan pensando en lo suyo mientras tanto en Aragón les mean y dicen que llueve. Con Triviño pense que no se podia caeer mas bajo pero por desgracia me equivoque.



Tontolaba yo preferiria votar un partido tipo " Reino y Corona de Aragon" y poner muy caras nuestras revindicacion , poner peaje a todo incluso y hacer dumping fiscal en empresas como los demas y poner mil exigencias al estado español en justicia al igual que hacen el resto de mierda de regiones indepnedentistas chantajistas 

y no votar a corruptos de partidos generalistas que se dejan manipular por politicos chantajistas indepes de mierda que representan a ciudadanos mediocres ventajistas 

me has entendido ya tontolaba ,, o te hago un croquis


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (20 Sep 2016)

beltrixx73 dijo:


> Creo que no pillas el concepto. Yo por ejemplo no estoy en contra de que se hagan infraestructuras, siempre y cuando sean rentables. El ave, en general, no lo es.
> 
> El problema es que aquí en España se hacen los estudios amañados para justificar las obras y, cuando nadie las usa, el pato lo pagamos todos. Eso es una puta vergüenza.
> 
> ...




Lo de rojo NO CUELA, nada pero nada. 
Si en la CCAA catalana pagamos autopistas 
es porque la Generaltiat lo quiere, 
ES DECIR LOS SEPARATISTAS u NACIONALISTAS, 
dado que las autopistas ya están pagadas
a la administración hace mucho tiempo.

LO RECAUDADO NO CONTRIBUYE 
al fondo común con el conjunto de Ëspaña, 
sino que se lo queda intregro entre 
LA CAIXA Y LA GENERALITAT.
Por otra parte las autopistas las pagamos todos
lo que van por ahi, ya sean extranjeros o nacionales,
menos los politicos de la Generalitat que van con la tarjeta. 

Referente QUE DAMOS (Cataluña) MAS QUE RECIBIMOS,
ese manta separatista NO CUELA, pero para nada. 
El típico ejemplo es una persona de Teruel,
o Cadiz, o Burgos etc compra un coche hecho 
en MARTORELL lcuando la sede fiscal está en Barcelona,
como el IVA es por el consumo 
automaticamenrte el de Teruel está 
pagando en las arcas de Barcelona el impuesto.

NO CUELA DECIR QUE ES CATALUÑA o los catalanes
QUIEN LO PAGA.... 
es el consumidor independiente si catalán o no. 

Ese tributo el IVA, si que contribuye 
una parte de lo recaudado
en la distribución fraternal (igualdad libertad FRATERNALIDAD)
para todas las CCAA sean ricas o no

Ademas para que seguir si el victimismo, 
si ya viene preparado por el laboratorio 
de Nacionalismo Izquierdorso de la Comunidad Autonómica :cook:
ya no cuela

*beltrixx73* disculpa, pero eso mantra de que Cataluña es la pagana 
NO CUELA, lo pagan los consumidores. 8:


----------



## jpjp (20 Sep 2016)

Jejeje eso de que cataluña paga, es el cuento de repetir siempre y diciendolo muchas veces no se va a convertir en verdad, menudos mentirosos.
¿Y si tan poco rentable es lo de la travesía central porque se hizo por vuestra comunidad autonoma catalanes?
Ha salido hace pocos días que no teneis ni un 1/3 del transito necesario por vuestra zona, anda que dando lecciones se nota lo que quereis.
Seguir defendiendo esto, hay que luchar contra los de arriba deciais, si claro cuando los que os tocan puestas prevendas y puestitos, eso decíais cuando se creo podemos, menuda panda de mentirosos estais hechos o cuando ciudadanos estaba en contra de seguir con el ave y vosotros saltabais a las primeras de cambio, que rápido se cambia el discurso cuando os tocan vuestras prevendas.


----------



## JB12 (20 Sep 2016)

Florentino Pérez pregunta cuantos túneles tiene q hacer para cobrar la indemnización cuando ni dios pase por Canfranc, hahahaha


----------



## jpjp (20 Sep 2016)

¿te refieres a los mismos que pasan por cataluña que no llegais ni a un tercio de las previsiones que se hicieron?


----------



## beltrixx73 (20 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Lo de rojo NO CUELA, nada pero nada.
> Si en la CCAA catalana pagamos autopistas
> es porque la Generaltiat lo quiere,
> ES DECIR LOS SEPARATISTAS u NACIONALISTAS,
> ...



Estás confundiendo churras con merinas. Una cosa son los peajes y la otra la infraestructura. Sí, yo también sé que Abertis es una empresa catalana y que la Generalitat trinca su parte de los peajes, nada nuevo.

Dicho esto, si el Estado -que es quien tiene ese tipo de competencias- hubiera decidido construir autovías en vez de autopistas, como hace en gran parte de España, no estaríamos hablando de este tema. Por cierto, también es responsabilidad del Estado renovar las concesiones ... me juego lo que quieras a que no va a negociar la bajada de los peajes de la A7 (interés general del ciudadano) pese a que la vía hace decenios que se amortizó.



> Referente QUE DAMOS (Cataluña) MAS QUE RECIBIMOS,
> ese manta separatista NO CUELA, pero para nada.
> El típico ejemplo es una persona de Teruel,
> o Cadiz, o Burgos etc compra un coche hecho
> ...



Si el "mantra" de que Catalunya es la pagana no cuela, como dices... la respuesta es muy sencilla. ¿Para qué tragar con una CCAA que además de ser un engorro es un lastre para la economía de España? no tiene ningún sentido. Dejadnos ser independientes y todos contentos.

Mírate las cifras de quién lidera el turismo en España, el consumo energético ind. y la producción industrial. Todo eso lo encontrarás en dos segundos en San Google... y luego ten la cara de decir que Catalunya no tira del país. Es que tus argumentos se caen por sí solos. España se mantiene gracias a Baleares, Catalunya, C. Valenciana y Madrid. Quitas a una de esas 4 y a tomar por C**O el país entero. Eso no lo digo yo, lo sabe cualquier alumno de primaria.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (20 Sep 2016)

Cat no cuela.

Los ricos no les gusta pagar impuestos
y ahi dónde esten ricos tambiébn estan los de brazo
en alto y puño cerrado
que crecen como setas cuando huelen el dinero

En Camerún nunca lo harian no tienen riqueza
y el derecho a decidir a cometer un delito.... 
o a lo mejor si.


Bromas a parte. el argumento separata
NO CUELA
Igualdad, libertad y FRATERNITAT


----------



## latinito (20 Sep 2016)

JB12 dijo:


> Florentino Pérez pregunta cuantos túneles tiene q hacer para cobrar la indemnización cuando ni dios pase por Canfranc, hahahaha



¿acaso es tú problema ;* mierdecilla catalufa* ? 

¿cuando un aragonés ha pedido algo ? 

!solo EXIGE SUS DERECHOS Y CUMPLE SUS OBLIGACIONES porque es responsable! 

(coña maña ) Pero no te preocupes; por nosotros africanos ! mi elevado ser de luz de itaca !allá donde navegues (que demás tienes en tu casa ) 

Pero ya que preguntas y te interesas por estos pobres africanos (sin tu guia espiritual y pernada catalufa como la que os hacen a vosotros en el palau ) : 

- los proyectos los han hecho conjuntamente Aquitania y Aragón , han sido supervisados y aprovados por madrit /paris y ya aceptados por bruselas (como buenos )y burdeos ya han puesto "ellos solos" 120 millones de euros para acercarlo a bedous (30 km) y * Alain Rousset (presidente de aquitania ) es el aragonés del siglo XXI; !el nuevo Costa! para aragoneses (por interés propio y amor;pues no es necionatonto ) *

- bruselas hará un préstamo pues son solo 400 millones para el negocio posterior !y encima lo recuperará con intereses ("o " por lo del BCE;coña maña ) : menos de 300 Francia / mas de 100 España (Aquitania/Aragón ) aprox. para !las enormes ventajas de unir lo que ya está casi unido! *

----------------

* ADEMÁS : ya está haciéndose el "contournement de Oloron" de la RN134 a canfranc desde la A65 (todo pagado por Aquitania ¿por su interés ? ) y el tunel de bielsa mejorándose ...etc.

------------------ 

- bruselas sacará el concurso porque ¿será internacional ; no ? (solo es nacional y realmente de Aquitania y Aragón por interés para el 2020 y antes de perderlo todo y para repartir "entre burdeos y toulouse" : * que Aragón (monzon /barbastro /ZAZ ) y Toulouse se lleve toda la carga por ferrocarril por el tunel de la TPC (de los chinos ); lo único que falta por hacer y que harán los chinos (por interés PROPIO en el 2050 )*

- lo gestionará (la pequeñez inmensamente GRANDE ; para los aragoneses pues ya es algo espiritual para nosotros ) una empresa privada (si pone tanto que gane el concurso ;pues por ahora no hay "aún empresas chinas espectantes ") ; *no europea "la que conozco" *¿deben de ser tontos o paletos para los catalufos;NO ? (por propio interés y ella misma la electrificará "por su interés " y ¿contrato pactado ? ) *compartida con adif y sncf .* y ya tendremos : * ANCHO EUROPEO HASTA JACA / HU / ZAZ /ADIF PLAZA/TMZ ... , TERUEL Y VALENCIA (a la vez que los arancelarios/monopolistas del palau y antes que los de irun ) .

- las vias y arreglo del túnel del canfranc si lo consigue florentino le será pagado por adelantado y (no necesitará clausula de tráfico de mal pagador para defenderse de los malos pagadores del que hace obras ; *"somos aragoneses " * que se le va a hacer ¿NO ? ) y porque el negocio es para la empresa que lo gestione y los aquitanos y aragoneses y los valencianos porque les interesa y pagan su parte por lo de Teruel " por interés mutuo " ..... 

*de lo de canfranc como puerta de entrada , hotel de nieve para valencianos y madrileños de fin de semana y teleférico para candanchú /astún/formigal y su integración (voluntaria y tras mil discusiones pues ya están en manos de aragoneses ) en aramón así como como lo de bielsa , la carretera del valle de aran aragonesa también pues "la mitad pasa por nuestra ribagorza" y el valle de aran nos encanta  (es negocio particular de los aragoneses "del pirineo" y de todo Aragón (aramon teruel ) a través de Aramón y el ORGULLO del trabajo bien hecho por TODOS ) .....; tampoco sabes nada ¿NO ? pues no debe salir en TV3 como el pueblo ese con monasterio....... llamado sijena ¿NO ? *

¿de eso no sabes nada, porque no sale en tv3 ¿NO ? !catalufo mio lobotomizado ! 

Pues siéntate sufre y comete tu envidia porque; esto no es nada para lo que viene ...

TPC 2050 ; aeropuertos , intercambiadores ferrroviarios por todo Aragón "aparte de los inmensos de ZAZ , yesa/agua mineral del pirineo para ZAZ , agua ,trufa , autovías , agroalimentaria , logística civil y militar , universidades , turismo , aramón ... *(desde que manejamos el 85 % de nuestro dinero y lo invertimos "donde consideramos mas util para los aragones " hace ya 40 años , COOPERAMOS CON EL RESTO EN EL BIEN COMÚN* y el madrit arancelario "per espanya " ya no puede pararlo  y el día a día del aragonés depende solo de su DGA y porque no echamos la culpa a madrit y contralamos la DGA y nos importa nada lo que ladren los arancenlarios "per espanya " porque NOS SOBRA AUTOESTIMA Y COOPERACIÓN dentro y fuera "solo con los nobles " ) 

y Porque además ; nos importa tanto o mas lo grande que he puesto ya ; como lo pequeño de cada aragonés alejado de su ZAZ  como el congosto del ventanillo o yesa /REGADIOS BARDENAS /LAMINACION DE AGUAS DEL EBRO /EVITAR INUNDACIONES EN LOS PUEBLOS DE LA RIBERA ALTA DE LA CAPITAL (ZAZ ) Y NAVARRA /TUDELA  .... o 

Centro de Estudios de FÃ*sica del Cosmos de AragÃ³n

*¿te imaginabas ? eso (ya realidad pagada por el resto de aragoneses ) en una de las zonas mas deprimidas y aisladas de Aragón/Teruel ;*pues ESO ES LA "admirada " SOLIDARIDAD Y COOPERACIÓN ARAGONESA 


!*esa es la grandeza de mi Tierra y la GESTIÓN "muy controlada " por los aragoneses de sus representantes en su DGA y resto de admones y cooperando y GANANDO TODOS y ya manejando nuestro dinero y teniendo nuestra admón*...

Pero : si te pones delante  !VAS A LLEVAR OSTIAS COMO PANES MAS GRANDES QUE LAS QUE SE VAN A COMER LOS DE LERIDA Y EL PALAU "de mierda" ; ya por catalufos e intentar meterse con un pueblo de mi Tierra ; ! que somos aragoneses!


----------



## beltrixx73 (20 Sep 2016)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Cat no cuela.
> 
> Los ricos no les gusta pagar impuestos
> y ahi dónde esten ricos tambiébn estan los de brazo
> ...



Pensaba que el hilo iba de infraestructuras. En concreto de esas que la UE ha rechazado por lo menos en dos ocasiones. 

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latinito (20 Sep 2016)

beltrixx73 dijo:


> Pensaba que el hilo iba de infraestructuras. En concreto de esas que la UE ha rechazado por lo menos en dos ocasiones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk



Aparte de que en un foro va de lo que cada uno quiere hablar y contar por ASCO DE TANTO PEDANTE /LOBOTOMIZADO PALETO/ CATALUFO políticamente correctos o equidistantes "de mierda " o* ¿solo ha de a ir de lo que a tí te interese o a otros progres/ nacionalistos intentando acomplejar a los demás ?* 

respondo (solo porque me pasa por los "güevos" y para que los catalufos aún sientan mas angustia vital por su nueva pernada arancelaria "perdida ya " ) : 

La DGA anterior (los aragones lo de cabezaría , autoestima, constancia , mala leche y ...!nos sobra ! y no nos gana NI DIOS en eso y* te convendría RECORDARLO !por tu bien !* ) asqueada de madrit /parís /bruselas y porque sabía que era importante Y TENÍA RAZÓN se decidió a lanzarlo "pronto y solo " ; y lo presentó sola "a EU" pues aquitania estaba de elecciones y paris no se ocupaba de eso ;como los catalufos en madrit intentaban retrasarlo ( la anterior DGA había hecho lo mismo ; "casi lo mismo " ) y en ambas fue denegada (pero aprendemos )  pues ESTA VEZ ES DISTINTO : 

Aquitania firmó el pacto con la rudi(DGA) , pasaron las elecciones , visaron los planes conjuntamente , hicieron los aquitanos con 130 millones suyos ya el acercar la nueva vía a bedous ...

Aragón y Aquitania pedirán financiación en Bruselas para la reapertura del Canfranc | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es

tienen el apoyo y visto bueno de paris , madrit y bruselas ;*el BCE ya ha soltado pasta en prestamos para inversiones EUROPEAS y esta lo es mas que ninguna otra * , es una inversión interegional e internacional e interfronteriza ESTA VEZ y !muy europea ! PRESENTADA CONJUNTAMENTE A EUROPA por aquitania /aragón /francia y España y muy rentable (precio /calidad ) , en zonas no muy pobladas en el eje central europeo y *hay mas de una empresa de trenes interesada .*


¿cual es el problema actual ? :NINGUNO (somos CABEZONES; por algo que consideremos espiritual y si ya es negocio para alguna parte de Aragón !ni te cuento ! piensa en sijena (las obras nos importan un pito;pero no nuestro SIJENA ? 

pero creo que te refieres a ¿la angustia de los arancelarios catalufos y euskaldunees por que haya un tercer paso por tren ? 

!PUES OS JODÉIS PALETOS DE MIERDA !


----------



## beltrixx73 (20 Sep 2016)

latinito dijo:


> Aparte de que en un foro va de lo que cada uno quiere hablar y contar por ASCO DE TANTO PEDANTE /LOBOTOMIZADO PALETO/ CATALUFO "de mierda " o* ¿solo ha de a ir de lo que a tí te interese o a otros progres/ nacionalistos intentando acomplejar a los demás ?*
> 
> respondo (solo porque me pasa por los "güevos" y para que los catalufos aún sientan mas angustia vital por su nueva pernada arancelaria "perdida ya " ) :
> 
> ...



Eres el típico nazionalsocialisto castuzo de los que abundan por aquí. Te quedas rápido sin argumentos y, como muchos de tus colegas en el foro, recurres rápidamente al insulto. Dirás lo que quieras, pero es síntoma evidente de falta de inteligencia.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latinito (20 Sep 2016)

cuando a un tonto le señalas una estrella ; el tonto se queda mirando el dedo 

l*as uvas del canfranc por itaca deben estar aún verdes ¿NO ?* (pues ya no pueden pararlo "per espanya " ) 



PD : !es un honor para mi; no gustarle a un ser de luz de itaca en su "pretendida "superioridad moral progre/necionatonta intentando acomplejar españolitos !

como se que te gusta : !VIVA ESPAÑA !y nunca mas !per espanya !


----------



## beltrixx73 (20 Sep 2016)

latinito dijo:


> !es un honor para mi; no gustarle a un ser de luz de itaca en su "pretendida "superioridad moral progre/necionatonta intentando acomplejar españolitos !
> 
> como se que te gusta : !VIVA ESPAÑA !y nunca mas !per espanya !



¿Superioridad moral? nada de lo que he dicho la presupone en ningún momento, así que intuyo carencias y/o complejos graves por tu parte.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latinito (20 Sep 2016)

¿no hacer caso y pasar como de la mierda de un ser de luz superior ?

PD: tenéis muy interiorizado eso de acomplejar españolitos y no sois conscientes de vuestra pedantería .


----------



## jorobachov (20 Sep 2016)

latinito dijo:


> ¿no hacer caso y pasar como de la mierda de un ser de luz superior ?
> 
> PD: tenéis muy interiorizado eso de acomplejar españolitos y no sois conscientes de vuestra pedantería .



Todos ellos deben de llevar un cencerro puesto, se les ve venir rápidamente...


----------



## beltrixx73 (20 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> Todos ellos deben de llevar un cencerro puesto, se les ve venir rápidamente...



Es verdad... el foro está lleno de acomplejados de pueblo. No hace falta que lleven cencerros ni nada; sólo por los insultos, la patética forma de expresarse y demás, se distinguen rápidamente.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorobachov (20 Sep 2016)

beltrixx73 dijo:


> Es verdad... el foro está lleno de acomplejados de pueblo. No hace falta que lleven cencerros ni nada; sólo por los insultos, la patética forma de expresarse y demás, se distinguen rápidamente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk





acomplejado yo ???? vamos, nada mas lejos de la realidad, precisamente yo soy de los echados para adelante. a mi la boca no me la tapa ni dios.


----------



## beltrixx73 (20 Sep 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> acomplejado yo ???? vamos, nada mas lejos de la realidad, precisamente yo soy de los echados para adelante. a mi la boca no me la tapa ni dios.



Qué curioso. A mí tampoco.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (20 Sep 2016)

beltrixx73 dijo:


> Estás confundiendo churras con merinas. .......
> 
> Si el "mantra" de que Catalunya es la pagana no cuela, como dices... la respuesta es muy sencilla. ¿Para qué tragar con una CCAA que además de ser un engorro es un lastre para la economía de España? no tiene ningún sentido. Dejadnos ser independientes y todos contentos. .....



No, no cuela
si no te gusta el país, siempre te puedes coger tus trastos personales y salir. Nadie te ata para quedarte a disgusto, criticar y quedarte con lo que no es tuyo como un garrapata Nacionalista y no sé si también de brazo en alto y puño cerrado, ya sabes ....


----------



## Renato (20 Sep 2016)

A la antiespaña hay que fusilarla como hizo Franco.


----------



## jpjp (20 Sep 2016)

Renato dijo:


> A la antiespaña hay que fusilarla como hizo Franco.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con esto, yo quiero tener gente con ideas distintas porque la critica siempre es buena, pero no me gusta la avaricia que tienen los izquierdistas que luego se lo dan de buenistas y solidarios para lo que quieren y demás.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (21 Sep 2016)

¿quién es antiEspaña?


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (1 Oct 2016)

Canfranc vuelve a 1928 para recrear la inaguración de la estación internacional

_El acto central ha tenido lugar frente al histórico
edificio ferroviario con la puesta en escena de la llegada del Rey Alfonso XIII_.

18/07/2016






Canfranc vuelve a 1928 con la recreación de la inaguración de la estación internacional.

Vecinos y turistas de Canfranc (Huesca) celebran este lunes
la tercera edición de la recreación de la inauguración, 
en 1928, de la estación internacional de ferrocarril.

Esta edición ha contado de nuevo con la participación
de más de 2.500 personas, algunos ataviados con trajes 
de época y otros como público. El acto central ha tenido
lugar este mediodía frente al histórico edificio ferroviario,
con la puesta en escena de la llegada del Rey, 
Alfonso XIII, representado por un actor que ha leído
el discurso del 18 de julio de 1928.

*La jornada se ha vivido con mucha ilusión en Canfranc tras
la reapertura, en Aquitania, del tramo Oloron-Bedous* y con
el nuevo proyecto del Gobierno de Aragón de reurbanización 
de la explanada de la estación, tal y como ha expuesto el alcalde,
Fernando Sánchez. "Este es un año muy especial y lo vivimos
con gran ilusión y con los pies en el suelo", ha dicho.

La comitiva asistirá esta tarde al concierto 'Locos años 20', 
que la Sant Andreu Jazz Band ofrecerá a las 20.00 a la entrada
del túnel ferroviario del Somport, 
evento con el que se cerrará la conmemoración.

Canfranc vuelve a 1928 para recrear la inaguración de la estación internacional | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es

Lo importante es que la vía siga viva :cook:

La ruta del Eje Transpirenaico


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (2 Oct 2016)

Aragón y Nueva Aquitania se arman
de argumentos para conseguir 270 millones
de la UE para el Canfranc
21-septiembre-2016

*Los presidentes de Aragón y Nueva Aquitania, 
Javier Lambán y Alain Rousset *encabezaban 
la reunión de trabajo que han mantenido hoy en 
la Universidad de Pau las dos delegaciones regionales
para preparar la visita que ambos rendirán el próximo
18 de octubre a la Comisión Europea con el objetivo de
obtener de la UE el 50% del presupuesto de la reapertura
de la línea ferroviaria internacional entre España y Francia
por el Somport, estimado en 540 millones.







*El objetivo era la elaboración de un concienzudo dossier 
que se tiene previsto presentar a las ayudas* RET-T 2016 *
del Mecanismo Conectar Europa*, cuya convocatoria
se publicará a finales de mes. En la convocatoria anterior a
la que acudió el gobierno de Rudi (PP), la Unión Europea descartó
su inclusión tras afear las lagunas del dossier y el escaso 
respaldo estatal, un aspecto, este último, que apenas
ha mejorado con un gobierno en funciones y un gasto 
plurianual de 80 millones para toda la línea incluido en los
presupuestos prorrogados. 

En la reunión se ha presentado el dossier conjunto de
estudios en el que las dos regiones han trabajado y se
ha *anunciado la creación de un grupo de trabajo 
permanente,* además de lanzar el proyecto 
Canfraneus II, incluido en el Poctefa, que desarrollará 
estudios técnicos sobre el tramo Bedous-Canfranc y el
túnel ferroviario de Somport, y un estudio socio-económico
sobre la línea internacional, valorados conjuntamente
en 550.000€, de los que la UE aporta 361.000.

Tras esta reunión, el próximo 27 de septiembre, el presidente
de Nueva Aquitania, Alain Rousset y su consejero de
transportes, Renaud Lagrave, rendirán una primera visita
a la Comisaria de Transporte de la UE, la eslovena Violeta Bulc,
en la que presentarán “el éxito increíble” del tramo Oloron-Bedous,
financiado en parte por su departamento, que durante muchas
jornadas ha doblado las estimaciones previstas. 

Aragón y Nueva Aquitania están de acuerdo en que para
convencer a la Unión Europea *debe ser visible un lobby
o grupo de presión que integre a los territorios del eje 
Valencia-Pau en el que figuren las regiones,* los Estados,
las organizaciones empresariales, las empresas más significativas,
y colectivos sociales de todo signo, que apuestan por la
reapertura como una opción realista y de futuro. 

Aragn y Nueva Aquitania se arman de argumentos para conseguir 270 millones de la UE para el Canfranc

Algo se está moviendo,
es la creación de un futuro próximo,
la conexión España Francia por el Pirineo Central.
8:


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (2 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> El tramo Oloron Bedous es de via única y con una pendiente preocupante hasta llegar a Canfranc como para estar metiendo por ahi mercancias y pasajeros. Además del tunes habría que hacer una via en un trazado totalmente nuevo y doble



Funcionaron perfectamente bien, con una construcción de 
hace una década,
si con las nuevas tecnologías sale un proyecto peor,
algo está funcionando mal en el presente
si en el pasado lo supera con creces.:cook:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2016)

toda la gente de bien en España desea que este proyecto salga adelante, así que suerte !!


----------



## jorobachov (2 Oct 2016)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> toda la gente de bien en España desea que este proyecto salga adelante, así que suerte !!



Así es , Aragón lo merece


----------



## silenus (14 Feb 2017)

Jojojo 

España y Francia confían en lograr fondos europeos para el Canfranc y que la línea hasta Pau esté operativa en 2024 - 20minutos.es


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2017)

desde Cantabria apoyamos la medida. Todo lo que sea joder a los del 3% me parece bien.


----------



## Marian Vayreda (14 Feb 2017)

¿Cómo quedó el tema? A mí el corredor central me interesa, puesto que vivo a pocos kilómetros de Aragón.

Que se jodan los del 3%.


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (14 Feb 2017)

A mí me suda la polla la política, y siendo navarro como soy me parece una vergüenza que Aragón (no digamos Zaragoza) no tenga una salida directa a Francia de tal envergadura.
Bien aprovechado puede ser un buen tirón para la región, que falta le hace.

¿Nos afecta a navarros vascos y catalanes? A joderse y a buscarse la vida produciendo para sacarlo por nuestros pasos a Francia.
Además de que se descongestionaría mucho el tráfico por las únicas vías actuales.

Ojalá lo hagan, será bueno para todos si nos ponemos las pilas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2017)

ojala se lleve a cabo, yo con ver comerse los mocos al mare corruptum...


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (14 Feb 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> España y Francia confían en lograr fondos europeos para el Canfranc y que la línea hasta Pau esté operativa en 2024 - 20minutos.es



España y Francia confían en lograr fondos europeos
para el Canfranc y que la línea hasta Pau esté operativa en 2024






 El consejero de Vertebración del Territorio, Movilidad y Vivienda del Gobierno de Aragón, José Luis Soro
ZARAGOZA, 10 (EUROPA PRESS) EUROPA PRESS. 10.02.2017

*Los gobiernos de España y Francia y las regiones de Aragón y Nueva Aquitania confían en conseguir los fondos europeos que han solicitado de forma conjunta para recuperar la conexión ferroviaria transfronteriza Pau-Zaragoza, a través de Canfranc*, un proyecto que se vincula al potencial logístico de la Comunidad aragonesa y que *podría estar operativo en su totalidad, si se logran estas ayudas, en 2024.*

El consejero de Vertebración del Territorio, Movilidad y Vivienda del Gobierno de Aragón,* José Luis Soro, ha presentado este viernes los puntos claves del dossier 'Superando las conexiones perdidas entre Francia y España:* estudios para la rehabilitación de la sección ferroviaria transfronteriza Pau-Zaragoza', *presentado en Bruselas a la convocatoria 'Mecanismo Conectar Europa 2016, *programa Anual - Convocatoria General', para optar a estas ayudas para la reapertura del Canfranc.

En rueda de prensa, Soro ha recordado que para el Gobierno aragonés la reapertura de la línea es un proyecto "prioritario" y *se ha presentado a esta convocatoria que otorgará 110 millones de euros en subvenciones para "eliminar cuellos de botella" y mejorar pasos transfronterizos.*

De esta forma, *por primera vez se realizará una solicitud conjunta de ayuda*s a la que no solo se suman l_as regiones de Aragón y Aquitania, sino también el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Energía y Mar de Francia, el Ministerio de Fomento del Gobierno de España, los gestores de infraestructuras de ambos países -Adif en el caso español-, y participan la Plataforma Logística de Huesca 'Plhus' y la Fundación Transpirenaica. _*La unión de todas estas instituciones para impulsar una acción conjunta y solicitar ayudas "no había pasado nunca antes",* ha recalcado Soro, para indicar que otra novedad de este dossier es que "por primera vez la reapertura del Canfranc se vincula a la apuesta estratégica de Aragón por la logística".

*Se trata, por tanto, de recuperar el "espíritu" del proyecto transnacional, pero reforzándolo con la logística"*, ha resumido Soro, al detallar que las diez acciones que contempla el dossier tendrán un coste de 15 millones de euros para proyectos, de los que se ha solicitado 7,5 millones de financiación europea en el marco del programa Mecanismo Conectar Europa.
......

DIEZ ACCIONES 

El consejero aragonés ha precisado que la financiación se solicita para impulsar diez acciones, de las que "dos son fundamentales", cuatro de ellas afectan especialmente a Francia y otras tres dependen de Aragón.
Las dos acciones fundamentales se centran, en primer lugar, en el desarrollo de modelos adecuados de financiación y de estructuras organizativas, que implica a las cuatro partes y se desarrollará entre mazo de este año y diciembre de 2020, con un coste de 230.000 euros, para definir y poner en marcha la estructura organizativa entre los socios y analizar las posibles fuentes y fórmulas de financiación necesarias para lograr la reapertura de la línea Pau-Zaragoza. En segundo lugar, "y es la clave del proyecto", la otra acción fundamental contempla los estudios de convergencia para garantizar la interoperabilidad de los tráficos transfronterizos, con un coste de un millón de euros, viendo la línea "como un todo" y buscando esa convergencia tanto en los aspectos técnicos, como en estudios de mercado, previsiones de tráfico y evaluación del impacto socioeconómico.

Otras de las acciones que figuran en el dossier son impulsar los estudios preliminares para la modernización y preparación de la futura explotación de la sección Zaragoza-Canfranc, con un coste de 600.000 euros y que se ha dividido por tramos (Huesca-Canfranc, Zaragoza-Huesca), de modo que se compruebe y adecue toda la infraestructura y se incorpore a la Plataforma Logística de Zaragoza al proyecto. También se deberán elaborar los proyectos constructivos para la modernización y preparación de la futura explotación de la sección Zaragoza-Canfranc; para la construcción de un acceso ferroviario directo a Plhus; diseñar acciones de coordinación y difusión del proyecto; acometer los estudios preliminares de la sección Pau-Somport; la evaluación de impacto y los estudios socioeconómicos en ese mismo tramo.

"SOMOS OPTIMISTAS"

*"Creo que hemos hecho un buen trabajo, es un proyecto con calidad, al que se incorporan los gobiernos centrales de España y Francia", ha recalcado Soro, al reconocer que "habrá competencia"*, ya que un centenar de iniciativas competirán para llevarse estos fondos, pero "somos optimistas sobre la posibilidad de obtener financiación", *ha dicho, al apuntar que la línea del Canfranc ya ha obtenido recientemente ayudas de los fondos Feder y, además, es un proyecto de carácter europeo.*

"Hubiera sido un enorme error concurrir solos" a esta convocatoria de ayudas, ha estimado, al advertir de que la situación política en Francia podría afectar a este proyecto, dado que allí "no hay tanta unidad como en España o tanta pasión como en Aragón" por el Canfranc, si bien ha reconocido el trabajo realizado por el presidente de la región de Nueva Aquitania, Alain Rousset, en favor de la reapertura de la línea.

........

Ver más en: España y Francia confían en lograr fondos europeos para el Canfranc y que la línea hasta Pau esté operativa en 2024 - 20minutos.es

Son proyecciones que con Zapatero les dio un puntapie, tenían al bachiller Jose Montilla posicionarlo como president de Cataluña, los soclialista esa izquierda que les gusta el dinero de todos para los ricos.

Esperemos que el sentido se imponga, y que los políticos ahora con '_del pruces'_ no se lleven el dinero que correspondería a las transacciones de las mercancías entre España y Francia. Mejor por el Pirineo Central, sin chantajes y con ganas de trabajar. 

8:

La ruta del Eje Transpirenaico


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (18 Feb 2017)

MIENTRAS TANTO SE PONE SOBRE TAPETE
*LA CONEXIÓN FERROVIARIA DIGNA en EUROPA *

*Un poquito de ruta de la zona hoy en día*, que da gozo pasearla con tren, esa ruta hacia la frontera
internacional. *Un articulo que me aparecido muy interesante trasladarlo aquí* en estos tiempos de espera.







_Visitar Canfranc en estas fechas es viajar al pasado mientras se disfruta del agreste paisaje pirenaico en todo su esplendor, de su gastronomía y de sus tradiciones. Un plan alternativo o complementario al esquí, que nos ofrece un recorrido por la belleza y la historia de estos infranqueables muros nevados que rondan los 3.000 metros y que incomunican a España y Francia en la travesía central, sin duda la más salvaje del Pirineo. _

ESMERALDA GAYÁN

*La Estación Internacional de Canfranc (Huesca Pirineo), último vestigio de la conexión de Aragón con Francia a través del Pirineo aragonés,* alberga en su interior, hoy reabierta al turista, sueños, misterios, historias de contrabando y espías. Por ella pasaban los judíos que huían de los alemanes en la segunda guerra mundial y en sus vagones viajaba el oro procedente del expolio nazi o el wolframio español.

*La estación, convertida en catedral ferroviaria, ofrece un espectáculo de luces y sonido que nos traslada un siglo atrás.* Una megalómana obra de *ingeniería de hierro y cristal* que recuerda al Titanic por su envergadura, su época, por su punto romántico y su trágico final. Es también un punto de partida desde donde descubrir rincones, gentes y tradiciones de unos pueblos pirenaicos que aún conservan el encanto de la vida de antaño. Todo ello, acompañado de una magnífica oferta hotelera y gastronómica, hará que a buen seguro el visitante, repita su estancia.

Un camino traqueteante

*Podemos comenzar el viaje ya en Zaragoza.* _El viejo tren regional conocido como 'El Canfranero' sigue funcionando_. Es el último vestigio de la conexión de Aragón con Francia a través de los Pirineos. Un interesante viaje en tren para realizar con niños y en familia, una oportunidad única de disfrutar de uno de los más maravillosos paisajes pirenaicos entre túneles y viaductos. Su velocidad, no más de 50 kilómetros por hora y el intenso olor a gasoil en la cabina de pasajeros hacen que retrocedamos fácilmente hasta los años sesenta.

*Hasta la llegada del AVE unía Canfranc con Madrid a diario. *_En la actualidad parte de la capital aragonesa y atraviesa dos comarcas – el Alto Gállego y la Jacetania – hasta llegar a Canfranc_. Las tres horas y 48 minutos del viaje se hacen cortas si nos olvidamos del tiempo y nos *sumergimos en la tranquilidad y por qué no, en la incomodidad y el glamour de los trenes de antaño.* 

Los impresionantes Mallos de Riglos y el Viaducto de Cenarbe son dos de las bellezas, una natural y otra de ingeniería civil, que admiraremos desde el tren.* Dentro del vagón, ya no es el paisaje, sino el paisanaje* que nos acompaña el que nos informa hacia dónde nos dirigimos: alpinistas y esquiadores con sus esquís al hombro y esas pesadas botas para disfrutar del deporte blanco.

vias de antaño. Las vías por las que hacía camino el 'Canfranero'

*Otra opción es realizar el trayecto que parte desde Jaca o Sabiñánigo, una elección perfecta si sólo deseamos pasar la tarde, *ya que permite realizar la ida y vuelta seguidas. Este recorrido, de una media hora de duración, unos cuarenta kilómetros y *pendientes de hasta un 20 por ciento de desnivel, nos regala también unas increíbles vistas del valle del Aragón,* río que da nombre a esta comunidad autónoma.

*Podemos contar, uno tras otro, los 19 túneles y los nueve tramos metálicos, además del imponente viaducto de San Juan* de 357 metros que vamos a franquear antes de alcanzar la deslumbrante estación de Canfranc, que emerge ante nosotros convirtiendo este pequeño paseo en algo inolvidable.

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que en diciembre y enero anochece antes y a la hora en que parte el tren de vuelta, las 17:53 de la tarde, es casi de noche, con lo que este *plan es más recomendable a partir de primavera. Además, en esa época del año el Canfranero se viste de gala, con azafatas vestidas de época,* _degustación de productos típicos y exposición de fotografías de la época._






_La fachada principal en día de lluvia_

Concebida para impresionar

Llegamos a la estación.* Un edificio imponente y modernista nos recibe, para dejar claro al visitante que un día tuvo un papel muy importante en las comunicaciones entre España y Francia.* Ese fue precisamente el propósito de* Alfonso XIII cuando en 1928 inauguró *esta megalómana estación. El abuelo de Don Juan Carlos no buscaba abrir una nueva vía de comercio entre ambos países. Su *afán era el de levantar un escaparate de España ante los visitantes extranjeros, impresionar a los franceses que cruzaban la frontera y dar una imagen ante el mundo de un país serio, moderno y próspero,* con edificios de una arquitectura tan innovadora y compleja *como la torre Eiffel* de París o como el mismo *Titanic*. _Así rezaba un anuncio de la época_, ahora reproducido por el Ayuntamiento.

De ahí la majestuosidad y el tamaño desproporcionado de la Estación, que sin embargo, acabaría en el olvido por diversas circunstancias, la más importante, el desinterés de las autoridades francesas que utilizaron el *accidente *de un tren en 27 de marzo de *1970* en la vertiente gala para cerrar el tráfico. _La dura competencia de los trenes que conectan con Francia por Irún y La Jonquera_ ....... *Ahora más de una docena de ciudades francesas y españolas del eje se han unido para relanzar el proyecto*, que supondría una alternativa de bajo impacto ambiental y económico, ya que las vías y el túnel están hechas.

Una nochevieja inolvidable

Pero si sólo viajamos de día, nos estaríamos perdiendo el espectáculo nocturno de luces y sonido, con proyecciones sobre el emblemático edificio, cuyos horarios hay que *consultar en la página oficial ya que varían en función de la época del año. En Nochevieja, además, la Estación ofrece la posibilidad de recibir el nuevo año *con las tradicionales campanadas, acompañadas por juegos de luces y sonidos, lo que sin duda, *se convierte en una opción más que original y un marco irrepetible donde comerse las uvas.*

*En la actualidad Canfranc vive del turismo. *En realidad hay dos núcleos de población bien diferenciados: la antigua villa de Canfranc y Los Arañones, rebautizado después como Canfranc-Estación, a donde se trasladó la sede municipal tras el incendio de Canfranc en 1944.

*La estación Canfranc (Huesca)  en su época de máximo esplendor cabida a los 2000 empleados *que trabajaban en la construcción de la estación, entre los que destacaban ferroviarios, policías y gendarmes, equipos médico-sanitarios, funcionarios de Correos, de La Poste y del Banco de España, personal de hostelería o agentes de aduanas. 

Para ellos se levantó el pueblo nuevo, que además de las viviendas tenía tiendas, escuelas (una española y otra francesa), bares, iglesia, hotel e incluso un hospital. Allí se encuentra también hoy la oficina de Turismo, donde debemos dirigirnos para reservar nuestra guisita guiada. También podemos llamar por teléfono al 974373141.






antiguo vagón de mercancías


Vagón de cola de un tren de mercancias. Foto: Juanedc /Flickr

Merece la pena visitar la antigua estación con un guía. *La mayoría son historiadores de la zona que transmiten con pasión la historia del lugar e involucran al visitante. *Entre otras muchas unas historias cuentan que la II Guerra Mundial fue un revulsivo para el tráfico ferroviario por Canfranc, que vivió entonces sus años de máximo esplendor. Francia había sido invadida y a pesar de que la estación quedó en la zona no ocupada, fueron las SS y la Gestapo los que se hicieron cargo desde noviembre de 1941 de la parte francesa y de su aduana. *De ahí todas las historias de espías que se cuentan *– dicen que desde allí se envió información sobre el desembarco en Normandía – y del oro que los nazis transportaban por sus trenes, q*ue han inspirado multitud de novelas y reportajes. *

Un entorno para perderse

Más allá de la estación, el entorno de Canfranc esconde un aire soñoliento, *un ritmo apacible cargado de historia y silencio. Le rodean infinidad de valles, *praderas, bosques, puentes de piedra y acantilados. Todo lo que un espíritu aventurero está deseando recorrer. *De hecho, Somport – para los romanos, Summo Portu – era, junto a Roncesvalles, una de las dos entradas del original Camino de Santiago francés en la península*. Si lo seguimos, nos llevará a recorrer el Valle del Aragón hasta Jaca, que fue capital del Reino de Aragón en el año 1035. Piedra a piedra descubriremos paisajes y poblaciones llenas de encanto y de historia, con s_ensaciones que nos trasladan al Medievo._






circuito del canfranero actual, aqui por la zona de los Mallos de Riglos.

.......

Estación Internacional de Canfranc (Huesca) | Guía Repsol

8:
Por la CONEXIÓN FERROVIARIA DIGNA en EUROPA
Las inversiones por el reparto de la riqueza felizmente para trabajar (vivir sin chantajes),
El Eje central del Pirineo, Huesca, la ruta transfronteriza del Pirineo Central.


----------



## Urederra (18 Feb 2017)

Ójala saliese adelante y me alegraría por los aragoneses.

Pero esto del tunel de "Canfranc" me recuerda al día de la marmota.


----------



## jpjp (18 Feb 2017)

Una buena línea de alta velocidad, además de una buena autovía para el transporte y la comunicación por aragón con francia para no tener que dar una vuelta de la leche, pero claro como mandan los catalanes eso va a ser imposible, ya se encargarán como sea de parar todo este proyecto.


----------



## jpjp (18 Feb 2017)

Y se pensará el catalán jmdp que le voy a contestar cuando le tengo bloqueado, no se si me habrá quoteado o no, pero que se quede con su bilis catalana del 3%, ojalá se haga el proyecto por el bien de todos no solo de pocos como los catalanes y de jmdp en particular jejeje.
No me extrañaria que además fuera ecologista esos que se aprovechan de las subvenciones para no querer también este proyecto y defender lo contrario, solo hay que ver los dos puntos que conecta españa con francia, pais vasco y cataluña los enchufados.
Y no solo apoyo este proyecto, también me gustaría que pamplona tuviera el suyo pero claro eso de ser solidarios no va mucho en el gen de algunos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Si, gracias por confirmarme tu sectarismo y tu estupidez. Hacer una linea de alta velocidad por mitad del Pirineo no se le ocurre ni al mas tonto de los que conozco. El problema es que tu quieres hacer esa linea y que yo se la pague a tus amos pues tu no sacas nada de ello.
> 
> Por cierto, algo me dice que probablemente no conozcas Zaragoza mejor que yo pues aparte de familia y muchos amigos solo estuve viviendo alli 15 años





el muerto de hambre d ejm hablando de sectarismo??:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## jorobachov (18 Feb 2017)

Aragoneses, una línea TAV que conecte Aragón con Francia no será exclusiva de viajeros, realmente los servicios de viajeros será la cuota mínima de uso, el grueso del tema será el transporte de mercancías, si, mercancías en alta velocidad, o lo que es lo mismo, vehículos volkswagen fabricados en Dresde, y en 24 horas siendo repartidos por los concesionarios de España y Portugal. Eso puede impulsar a Zaragoza como una enorme macroplataforma logística peninsular. No renunciéis a ello.


fuck eus-cat-ña


----------



## jpjp (18 Feb 2017)

Kastilien dijo:


> Aragoneses, una línea TAV que conecte Aragón con Francia no será exclusiva de viajeros, realmente los servicios de viajeros será la cuota mínima de uso, el grueso del tema será el transporte de mercancías, si, mercancías en alta velocidad, o lo que es lo mismo, vehículos volkswagen fabricados en Dresde, y en 24 horas siendo repartidos por los concesionarios de España y Portugal. Eso puede impulsar a Zaragoza como una enorme macroplataforma logística peninsular. No renunciéis a ello.
> 
> 
> fuck eus-cat-ña



A eso tienen miedo algunos, pero va a ser imposible, hay mucho interes.
Yo sigo creyendo que unir zaragoza con lourdes y pau por línea de alta velocidad de mercancias y una buena autovía para unir además con turismo ayudaría mucho a aragón y a españa pero bueno ya se sabe lo que pasa con estas cosas.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Feb 2017)

jpjp dijo:


> A eso tienen miedo algunos, pero va a ser imposible, hay mucho interes.
> Yo sigo creyendo que unir zaragoza con lourdes y pau por línea de alta velocidad de mercancias y una buena autovía para unir además con turismo ayudaría mucho a aragón y a españa pero bueno *ya se sabe lo que pasa con estas cosa*s.




Que quien mueve los hilos es un enano medio metro, calvo, arrugado y feo como una pasa y con acento catalán..... que lleva décadas y años boicoteando cualquier tipo de inversión que se haga en algunas regiones de españa. Es el precio de los secretos que guarda sobre el campechano y otros


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (20 Feb 2017)

*Cuanto odio veo en las ultimas intervenciones*
cuando el tema es aumentar las infraestrtuas en España
por la vía central para que asi se trabaje las zonas que si quieren trabjar,
se circule sin miedos a los chantajes y _hablando de la mayor_,
sin que los ricos sean más ricos si se hace por la Junquera (Gerona)
en vez por Canfrac (Huesca).


----------



## latinito (20 Feb 2017)

¿aún intentando mentir y acomplejar españolitos ;aún no comprendes que los españolitos y las españas !ya no lo están! ; (los aragoneses nunca lo hemos estado ;debe ser algo genético ) y lo peor ; que incluso los catalanes van despertando al erial postitaca en euros y asco que les dejáis a pagar (ya no se socializan pérdidas en madrit "per espanya " ) .


Yo comprendo que estar viviendo en itaca , aguantando TV3 y pagando a todos los de la barca a itaca (palau y alrrededores ) sueldazos increibles ya descubiertos por la ley de transparencia , mientras vosotros seguís paseando "calle arriba , calle abajo" rodeados de estrellitas pidiendo que os caigan euros arancelarios para pagar los manteros de la colau y traer mas y que todo lo que salga y entre por los puertos (salvo el de barna ) pase por el corredor central/mediterraneo , que los mil salous estén encantados de romper sus pueblos con 80 vias y que bruselas , madrit y el resto de autonomías soterremos y tunelemos "a nuestro cargo como con franco " desde Cartagena hasta marsella (10 vías ) por ser vosotros semidioses y además pagárnoslo todo mientras esperáis el FLA del día como ¿andalucía? y ver que la santa itaca no llega;sino que mas bien se aleja dejando visible el erial postitaca en euros y asco a cargo de los catalanes .... Y QUE LOS DEMÁS VAN A LO SUYO (sin que podáis pararlos ya ¿per espànya ? ) debe de volveros mas orates aún ¿NO ? 

!tiene que afectar a las pocas neuronas que aún os queden no socarradas y loboromizadas " per el poble " ! 



valens dijo:


> Las infraestructuras se tienen que pagar y mantener* . Ese tunel es totalmente inviable.
> 
> ¿por qué lo dices tú ser de luz de itaca mio ?
> 
> ...



estamos en ello (con ayuda del bearn ) y se llama Somport 

El túnel del Somport se estrena hoy con tensiones en el lado francés - Tema del día - El Periódico de Aragón

y por fin los franceses están haciendo lo que les queda (acabando el otro lado de la RN134 ) 

Contournement d

y por bielsa  

Consorcio Túnel Bielsa-Aragnouet

pero gracias 

Con respecto a lo del canfranc ¿por qué los nada contentos son los de itaca y su periodicos ? ¿siguen perdiendo monopolios ? y ya no pueden parar los proyectos de los demás "per espanya " 

El Cuatripartito de la línea Pau-Canfranc acuerda solicitar ayudas europeas para la reapertura

Revivez la réouverture de la ligne Oloron-Bedous en images et en vidéo - La République des Pyrénées.fr

http://diariodeteruel.es/2017/01/31...d-ayudas-europeas-la-reapertura-del-canfranc/


http://creloc.intermodalite.com/

http://www.abc.es/espana/aragon/abc...orico-tren-canfranc-201607011406_noticia.html


¿para ser hijo de aragoneses ;no amas nada la tierra de tus antpasados ;o te da miedo ya ? 



No sabes lo que me alegra !que lo sufras muchos años mas (porque esto solo es el principio de la TPC  hecha por bruselas y pagada por los chinos en el 2050 )  

PD : !que tengas salud para sufrirlo y logres verlo! (sin que tu rabia paleta y egoista te lo impida porque te autoenvenenes de bilis tragada ) 

(no me explayo mas porque me tengo que ir mierdecilla paleta /egoista )


!VIVA ESPAÑA ! y nunca mas "per espanya " ; que se que te pone (qué no haría yo por un compatriota equidistante de mierda )


----------



## latinito (20 Feb 2017)

Pues vale *¿ser de luz de itaca?* pero YO NO HABLO PARA TÍ " te aprovecho para desacomplejar a otros españolitos (no aragoneses) y me reafirmo en mi ser y mi autoestima aragonesa *! nada paleta !*" Y SOLO ACUDO CUANDO ME MENTAS y por ASCO  ¡ORATE MIO ! y solo : PARA QUE DEMUESTRE LO LOBOTOMIZADO QUE ESTÁS EN TU SEUDOEQUIDISTANCIA PROGRE ! con HECHOS y lo peor con la TENDENCIA tras la pérdida de aranceles "per espanya " *Y LA LIBERTAD Y LIBRE COMPETENCIA Y COOPERACIÓN (que siempre se os olvida a los seres de luz )* : 

tunel del canfranc - Buscar con Google

¿tú crees REALMENTE que las mercancías necesitan pagar "la pernada "del AVE? ( hay contenedores frigiríficos y muchos "surcos", centrados , libres y baratos por el medio de EU y por espacios no urbanizados y muy urbanizables en vías , estaciones y apartaderos " casi de gratis " ) 


Pero ¿para qué hablas de algo que es imposible ? concéntrate en itaca y paga el erial postitaca (en euros y asco en tu alicuota parte ) como buen equidistante amante de los ruc,s ¿NO ? .

*que de algeciras , Madrid , zaz y toulouse ya se ocupan los chinos gracias a esta REALIDAD ( y el poco calado del mediterreneo para megacontenedores , los yijadistas ....) y que YA han comprado por UN EURO EL PUERTO DEL PIREO (para lo que no lleven por el nuevo panamá ) ¿tampoco lo sabías ; no ? como que Valencia ya hace años (gracias a no haber aranceles "per espanya " ) es el puerto mediterraneo de madrid (como el de la antigua Corona de Aragón ) ¿NO ? :
*

Panamá estrena su nuevo Canal como un acto de reivindicación patriótica | Economía | EL PAÍS

¿y no pasa por itaca ;serán castellanos (los chinos ) ? 

Madrid recibe el primer tren de mercancías entre España y China | Madrid | EL MUNDO

Aragón quiere que el tren de la ruta Madrid-Yiwu pare en Zaragoza

El aeropuerto de Zaragoza vuelve a superar a El Prat en carga aérea movida en noviembre | Cadena de Suministro

Además : *¿has dejado sola a la pobre aldea euskalduna ; en medio de castellanos (los franceses ;también pues no eres el único ) ? *


sabías que había también* un corredor atlántico , otro cantábrico /mediterraneo y el central / mediterraneo * el ramal mdediterraneo : en lo que lo dejen los mil salous /barnas tras 40 años de pararlo franco y don jordi en SU MADRIT ; para que valencia (y tarragona y cartagena ) no superara a el arancelario barna "per espanya " y la pregunta ¿que necesidad y que gana los mil salou/barna que en el mediterraneo hay para ampliar las vias por el medio del pueblo si la mercancia entra y sale por los puertos y  los centros de intercambio peninsulares ferroviarios (el negocio en esto ) son zaragoza y madrid  y además me joden la ciudad y el negocio de guiris y pasajeros /cercanías "por la tontería de los del palau de itaca " ......


y ya que eres ¿de teruel? (y ¿ la amas? ) : 

Ximo Puig se queja de que el PP favorece al puerto de Barcelona

http://www.lasprovincias.es/economi...cia-compromete-invertir-20161129234842-v.html

http://www.aeropuertodeteruel.com/

¿hasta burdeos , bilbo , ¿santander ? , vigo, gijon ..... por propio interés y para competir con barna (arancelario "per espanya ") y con centro en ZAZ ? 

¿de todo esto no sabías nada ;No ? 

Pues tranquilo que barna (y su puerto ) depende de zaz y ya nos pagó esto :

http://www.tmzaragoza.com/

Para que los demás aceleraran en el resto (por su bien como BURDEOS /toulouse ) 

http://www.adif.es/es_ES/ocio_y_cultura/fichas_informativas/ficha_informativa_00035.shtml

pero esto solo es el principio : 

http://www.valledelaragon.com/aragonskicircus.htm

centrado en la estación de *ferrocarril/hotel /museo /otro pilar MAS; para los aragones (ESO ES MAS QUE LA REOSTIA Y YUYU (por su bien ) PARA EL "GILIPOLLAS /INCONSCIENTE " QUE SE PONGA EN CONTRA TRAS SUFRIR LA IRA DE LOS ARAGONESES ;como lo de las obras de arte "para entendernos "cuando todo acabe "y que se joda lérida e itaca " ) / compras / teleférico...* de canfranc *"todo lo sentimental de Aragón es tan inmenso que hay que especificar " *(para esquiadores madrileños /valencianos ....) 

http://www.expansion.com/aragon/2016/05/04/572a12c1ca4741200e8b4641.html



(aramón mas que doblado pues los del vallle del aragón (las acciones ) !por fin son aragoneses ! cuando se acaben de poner de acuerdo ;(los aragoneses discutimos por todo !hasta juntarnos ! y de ahí nuestra fortaleza, autoestima propia y en el resto de aragoneses y nuesta SEGURIDAD ) 


http://www.aramon.com/

y para el 2050 la TPC (barbastro /monzón ) 

http://www.transpirenaica.org/index.asp?idi=cas

¿a qué en itaca no saben nada de esto ? 

!pues coged palomitas (que como en todo Aragón (ya de nuevo ) : se ocupa de (SU )  ZARAGOZA; esta de sus comarcas , y los aragones de repartir la riqueza entre todos los españoles/sur de francia "y con centro en nuestra capital (ZAZ) contrapeso del oropel de madrit " 

¿qué diferencia con los paletos de itaca o la aldea o madrit ;NO ?  ¿por qué te crees que somos queridos y deseados como socios por todos los españoles ;  incluso los de itaca *(hasta que se dan cuenta de que no somos ;ni tontos , ni acomplejados ante paletos y muy amantes de nuestra españa (hasta su último pueblo y comarca )* y mas que nadie por la España grande que para entonces (cuando nos sigue ) ES MAS GRANDE Y NADA EGOISTA /PALETA /ACOMPLEJADA porque nosotros NO TENEMOS PARADIGMAS y menos complejos ......)



PD: Yo lo dejaría (como respeto a tus antepasados y paisanos miós ;pues ellos no tienen la culpa de que tú seas un lobotomizado/acomplejado mas; de y "per itaca" ) ;*pues casi me da vergüenza ¿sacar las tuyas ? * y sobretodo TU AUTISMO Y PALETISMO ;pues el mundo está en red y pasa por el nuevo canal de Panama , roterdan y* en unas décadas Algeciras (tanger ) /madrid /ZAZ /toulouse * mal que te pese ¿autista mio ? y sin aranceles per espanya y en EU (los postfrnquistas de tus caciques NO PUEDEN YA PARARLO y menos con los aragoneses TRABAJANDO EN ELLO ) 

PD : !VIVA ESPAÑA !


----------



## latinito (20 Feb 2017)

*o no* (la autoestima de un aragones es inmensa en si mismo y en su tierra y en el resto de aragoneses ; y por eso MISMO : se que TÚ no lo eres ) 

----------------------

PD: hace* solo dos años* en este mismo foro los de itaca (os reíais de él Y !HACE DOS POST ! ; *TU MISMO* LO VEÍAS IMPOSIBLE ¿no ? ) ahora solo pensáis que ¿tardará ? 

!pues cuando entendáis la* TPC (2050 ) Y SUS CHINOS * y bruselas /roterdan /algeciras y tanger / madrid /*zaragoza y toulouse* ! (sois paletos mirándoros el ombligo ) * ¿habrá suicidios ;NO ?*

!además ! si queréis acelerarlo solo tenéis que hacer la DUI y mano de santo ¿NO ? 

!Hasta mañana compatriota y gracias por pagármelo TODO !


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Feb 2017)

Probablemente no sea muy rentable, pero sólo por lo estratégico, debería hacerse.


----------



## snoopi (20 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Todo lo que no es rentable no es estratégico. Otra cosa sería que Cataluña se declarara independiente y además España o Cataluña cerrara sus fronteras o se impusieran aranceles. En ese caso pasaría a ser rentable económicamente y por lo tanto estratégico. El problema que tienen muchos aragoneses es que se piensan que por hacer una autopista, un aeropuerto o una línea ferroviaria las empresas van a acudir en masa. Lo primero que deben hacer es aprovechar las infraestructuras existentes, lo segundo dejar de mirar a Cataluña y preocuparse por el gobierno central y finalmente enviar a tomar por culo a los paletos como latinito, que es un vivo exponente del aragonés, catalán, extremeño o madrileño paleto, envidioso, y subnormal que asola este país. Es tan imbécil que se cree que a los catalanes le interesa que no se haga un túnel por Canfranc. Ya me gustaría a mi que desaparecieran el 90 % del tráfico. Todo ventajas. En primer lugar desaparecerían los atascos y en segundo lugar la contaminación.
> 
> Si tan rentables son las autovías en Aragón y las líneas ferroviarias que las hagan de peaje.
> 
> Es el problema que tienen los paletos que no han visto lo que es una carretera con tráfico en su vida. Y paletos hay muchos, y piden infraestructuras para satisfacer su paletismo y ser "uropeos"



Lo dice el propio gobierno catalan al que votais. Siempre en contra de hacer la travesia central y de hacer algo parecido, que sea por lerida.

Tampoco les hizo gracia el aeropuerto de teruel, que esta literalmente petado de aviones.
Tampoco hace gracia que el aeropuerto de zaragoza tenga tanto transporte de mercancias. 

A ver jomio. ¿por donde crees que pasan los camiones OBLIGADOS a cruzar por cataluña para ir a madrid o al sur? 

Salvo los que van a valencia murcia o costa mediterranea.....¿a que no adivinas por donde pasan? Por el lado Navarro lo mismo. Lo que no va a Galicia ¿por donde crees que va hacia el sur? 

Mira, de Zaragoza hacia logroño la carretera va literalmente petada de camiones. A madrid mas de lo mismo y a barcelona. 

Casualmente, todos pasan por Aragon, salvo lo dicho, los que van a galicia o por la costa.

Rentable para los camioneros lo es. Pasar por un eje central les ahorraria cientos de km , lo que son litros de gasoil y tiempo. 

No se hace por motivos politicos, nada mas. 

Casualmente, la AP 2 es de las autopistas mas rentables de España , la que va de Zaragoza a Barcelona y si la de zaragoza-madrid fuera de pago, aun seria mas rentable. 
La de Zaragoza Bilbao casualmente tambien es de las mas rentables. 

¿por que? sencillamente por que se obliga a que todos los vehiculos que crucen la frontera a dar la vuelta por cataluña o pais vasco. 

Si el eje central fuese transitable, ese trafico iria en su mayoria por Huesca y esas autovias direccion cataluña o pais vasco es cuando dejarian de ser rentables.

Mira. No es que miremos a los demas o no.

El aeropuerto de Zaragoza mueve las mismas mercancias que el de Barcelona, pero aqui no se amplia ni se ponen mas medios, por que entonces se superaria al catalan con creces.

Ya se que no sale en tele 5 o en Antena 3, pero es un hecho. El aeropuerto de zaragoza, las mismitas mercancias que el de barcelona. Esta en 2 puesto o 3 segun el mes, por dentras de Madrid. 

Ah y no nos atascamos. Pasamos hasta desapercibidos. 

De hecho, este año el aeropuerto ha soportado un 29% mas de mercancias que el año pasado y sigue subiendo por el aumento de empresas que se van instalando aqui.

Resumiendo. NO ES QUE CREAMOS , es que es un hecho. Conforme vamos granito a granito mejorando las infraestructuras, las empresas se instalan mas aqui.

Si se hiciera el eje central ..... no es que creamos o dudemos. Tenemos la seguridad plena que atraeria a muchas empresas que hoy por hoy, se quedan en otras zonas por que en Aragon faltan medios

El aeropuerto de Teruel, ese lugar de España, aragones, que existe.....resulta que le dio por invertir con dinero aragones en un aeropuerto y esta full full full.

referente mundial, petado hasta arriba 

Un poquito de inversion y ya ves. Rentable . ¿tu hubieras invertido en Teruel? ya te digo yo que no, ni una. Pues mira, hasta los topes.

Asi que te repito, no creemos, SABEMOS que es asi. 

Los que a lo mejor pensais que no es asi, sois los que desde FRANCO habeis recibido inversiones de todo el estado en Cataluña y como habeis tenido esas cosas desde hace mas de 30 años os pensais que los demas somos gilipollas.

Por lo demas, envidia ninguna. Se vive mucho mejor aqui que alli y sin dar la nota todos los dias

---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 00:12 ----------




valens dijo:


> Las infraestructuras se tienen que pagar y mantener. Ese tunel es totalmente inviable. Eso por un lado. Mas le valdría a los aragoneses reclamar la gratuidad de las autopistas hacia Cataluña y Navarra. Eso es algo que si que es fácilmente realizable y barato.
> 
> Por otro lado tenemos el tema paisajístico. Me horrorizaría que se destrozasen los valles centrales del Pirineo para transportar 4 lechugas.
> 
> Y respecto a que los catalanes sean ricos y los aragoneses pobres vamos a dejarlo. Si no fuera por los motivos anteriores ojalá se llevaran todos los putos camiones que saturan las carreteras del eje mediterráneo.



A ver. 

No nos liemos.

Lo que dejaria de ser rentable, en todo caso, seria el paso por irun o por la junquera, ya que ningun camionero en su sano juicio hara cientos de km mas por darse un paseo por cataluña o pais vasco.

Esto a su vez, provocaria que muchas empresas se marcharan de esas zonas y se centralizaran en Zaragoza o alrededores.

Por lo que sencillamente, DEJARIA DE SER RENTABLE LO QUE HAY y pasaria a ser mas rentable el eje central.

Es facil. Tu pilla un mapa de europa . Traza una linea imaginaria de zaragoza huesca Tolousse -paris.

Si vives en el sur de España Lisboa Valencia etc ¿que carretera eligirias? ¿te darias el rulo por cataluña o pais vasco? 

Seamos serios, si unes aragon con las principales ciudades del sur de Francia, el trafico por cataluña o pais vasco dejaria de ser rentable a cambio de este nuevo eje 

POR ESO NO SE HACE, iria casi to dios por ahi


----------



## jorobachov (21 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> 1. El aeropuerto de Teruel es único en Europa (nomes de pasajeros) y por eso es una buena inversión. Aun así los beneficios que tiene son mínimos.
> 2. El tunel de Somport ya existe y apenas lleva tráfico.
> 3. La autovia de Valencia a Zaragoza apenas lleva tráfico. Si ya se que a ti te parece que lleva mucho, pero no.
> 4.Las exportaciones de todo Aragon supusieron el 4.3 % de todas las de España, las de Cataluña el 25,6.
> ...




Ese es vuestro ser, chulesco y yudaico, que nadie os aguanta y os están cogiendo asco y manía en todos los lados. mercenarios, mercaderes, básicamente, y vuestro abuelo cebolleta y su familia de mafiosos es la viva expresión.


----------



## jpjp (21 Feb 2017)

Si es que es lo que dices, la gente daría mucha menos vuelta, que mejor que ir recto que dar la vuelta, pero bueno solo hay que ver esto para ver donde están los votos y los intereses:
España y Francia impulsarán una nueva conexión AVE a través del País Vasco
Ave para el canto por irún si es que todo lo que no huela pais vasco o cataluña para los políticos.
Los catalanes toda su vida han sido agarraos y miran la pela a todo.
Luego se las tildan de democratas y le deben a franco todo lo que tienen.


----------



## jorobachov (21 Feb 2017)

veo catyudens con resquemor en el hilo


----------



## snoopi (21 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> 1. El aeropuerto de Teruel es único en Europa (nomes de pasajeros) y por eso es una buena inversión. Aun así los beneficios que tiene son mínimos.
> 2. El tunel de Somport ya existe y apenas lleva tráfico.
> 3. La autovia de Valencia a Zaragoza apenas lleva tráfico. Si ya se que a ti te parece que lleva mucho, pero no.
> 4.Las exportaciones de todo Aragon supusieron el 4.3 % de todas las de España, las de Cataluña el 25,6.
> ...



1- Es simplemente un hecho. Inversion bien hecha =beneficios, sean los que sean.
2- Por que es una carretera de un carril y el lado frances es de autentica mierda. Aun asi, cada dia van mas camiones por ahi.
Es precisamente lo que se propone, autovia en ambos extremos, aragones y frances.
3- Precisamente nadie es tan lerdo de ir del sur de españa a valencia, girar a zaragoza o volver a girar a Cataluña. La de huesca tambien lleva poco trafico. Pero la de zaragoza-bilbao-barcelona-Madrid van hasta el culo 
4-Aragon tiene Superavit en exportaciones /importaciones . es decir, Beneficios
¿que importaciones tiene cataluña? Me das el dato de lo que exportais, que es mucho ¿pero cuanto importais?¿como queda la balanza?
5-Nos aguantaremos lo que haga falta, pero diciendo la verdad. Un eje central os dejaria con el culo al aire . Por lo demas, sigo manteniendo lo mismo, se vive infinitamente mejor aqui que alli, asi que no hay prisa en que cambien las cosas.

Economicamente hablando y si fuese dueño de un cortijo, preferiria un aragon que exporte un 4.2% y de beneficios, que otro terruño que exporte el 25% pero que me de perdidas.

*los saldos con el resto del mundo. En 1995-2000 el déficit fue de 9.490 millones de euros (9,5% del PIB); en 2001-2007, de 21.409 millones (13,4%), y en 2008-2013, de 16.114 millones (8,3%).*

A mi que exporteis mucho por el mundo , pero palmando pasta en comparacion con lo que vendeis.....no me dice nada. 

A ver si exportais menos, como nosotros, pero haceis que el balance sea positivo . Es que consiste en ganar, no en ser el que mas vende. 

Menos mal que os arreglamos esa balanza el resto de españoles, que si no.....menos mal que aun os aguantamos


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Todo lo que no es rentable no es estratégico. Otra cosa sería que Cataluña se declarara independiente y además España o Cataluña cerrara sus fronteras o se impusieran aranceles. En ese caso pasaría a ser rentable económicamente y por lo tanto estratégico. El problema que tienen muchos aragoneses es que se piensan que por hacer una autopista, un aeropuerto o una línea ferroviaria las empresas van a acudir en masa. Lo primero que deben hacer es aprovechar las infraestructuras existentes, lo segundo dejar de mirar a Cataluña y preocuparse por el gobierno central y finalmente enviar a tomar por culo a los paletos como latinito, que es un vivo exponente del aragonés, catalán, extremeño o madrileño paleto, envidioso, y subnormal que asola este país. Es tan imbécil que se cree que a los catalanes le interesa que no se haga un túnel por Canfranc. Ya me gustaría a mi que desaparecieran el 90 % del tráfico. Todo ventajas. En primer lugar desaparecerían los atascos y en segundo lugar la contaminación.
> 
> Si tan rentables son las autovías en Aragón y las líneas ferroviarias que las hagan de peaje.
> 
> Es el problema que tienen los paletos que no han visto lo que es una carretera con tráfico en su vida. Y paletos hay muchos, y piden infraestructuras para satisfacer su paletismo y ser "uropeos"



Vivo en Madrid, no tengo que ver con Aragón, y veo que es estratégico porque no podemos dejar las comunicaciones con Francia en manos de comunidades gobernadas por gente que chantajea al resto de España.

De tráfico he visto muuuucho, y te veo de lo más paleto diciendo lo que dices.

Si es estratégico, es estratégico. Qué odies a Aragón o a los aragoneses es tu puñetero problema personal.


----------



## jorobachov (21 Feb 2017)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Vivo en Madrid, no tengo que ver con Aragón, y veo que es estratégico porque no podemos dejar las comunicaciones con Francia en manos de comunidades gobernadas por gente que chantajea al resto de España.
> 
> De tráfico he visto muuuucho, y te veo de lo más paleto diciendo lo que dices.
> 
> Si es estratégico, es estratégico. Qué odies a Aragón o a los aragoneses es tu puñetero problema personal.




Menos mal que en Castilla tenemos la energía (de la que se lucra el país vasco)... sino estos cats nos dejaban a oscuras.


----------



## snoopi (21 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Hay que ser paeleto para presumir del trafico por la N-232 y no reclamar que la AP-68 deje de tener peaje.
> Lo de decir que a cualquiera que venga de Madrid o del sur le interesa pasar por Zaragoza por que cruzar a Francia por Irun o la Jonquera es dar un rodeo es otra paletada a la altura de la primera.
> 
> Algo me dice que el paleto desconoce que incluso si no quitan el peaje de la AP-1 la ruta de Madrid a Francia en camion va a tener otra alternativa por Irun aparte de la actual por la A-15.



Si a ti hacer 300km mas te resulta una paletada....no hay nada mas que discutir

---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 00:58 ----------




Blackmoon dijo:


> Vivo en Madrid, no tengo que ver con Aragón, y veo que es estratégico porque no podemos dejar las comunicaciones con Francia en manos de comunidades gobernadas por gente que chantajea al resto de España.
> 
> De tráfico he visto muuuucho, y te veo de lo más paleto diciendo lo que dices.
> 
> Si es estratégico, es estratégico. Qué odies a Aragón o a los aragoneses es tu puñetero problema personal.



Si es que es puro sentido comun.

¿es madrid estrategico estando en el puto centro de la peninsula? no ya con españa, sino con portugal. 

Me pueden caer gordos los madrileños, pero madrid esta en el centro y es lo que hay. 

Zaragoza para bien o para mal, une a pais vasco, cataluña madrid valencia y esta a 300km de cada una de esas grandes ciudades. 

Por tanto, en aragon habra paletos o no, pero une esas grandes ciudades de españa. 

A mi lo que me hace gracia, es que esta gente se piensa que vivimos en la prehistoria y que no conocemos el telefono movil, el microhondas o el frigorifico.

Estos se piensan que en Aragon no tenemos teles 4k o usamos moviles con 4g .

Tremendo.

Lo cachondo ademas, es leerlos. Fardan de exportar mas que nadie en España pero a deficit, palmando. Y critican lo del vecino por ser poco, pero que da millones de beneficio.

Ahhh y encima nos dicen paletos.

Solo con ese detalle, me descojono y me voy a dormir. 

Encima que les damos de comer los paletos, se quejan e insultan . Les compramos con lo que ganamos fuera, 10 veces mas de lo que nos compran a nosotros. Como suena. siendo muchos menos, consumimos 10 veces mas de lo que ellos nos compran. 

lastima dan los del burro


----------



## jorobachov (21 Feb 2017)

uyyyyy uyyyy como les pica la seta a algunos piojosos, jajajaja, auténticos culos ardiendo.


----------



## MisterWhite (21 Feb 2017)

Los ejes Madrid-Zaragoza-Tolosa y Valencia-Zaragoza-Tolosa, son los mas rapidos y directos para comunicar España con el resto del continente. Si no se hace este eje es porque las 2 regiones separratas amenazan con poner mas en jaque a la nacion si esta invierte en lugares que no sean separratas.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (21 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Veamos retrasado cuantos kilometros tengo a Paris desde Madrid pasando por Irun y Burdeos y cuantos pasando por Zaragoza y Touluse?
> No me sale un rodeo de 300 kilometros por ninguna parte.
> La unica ciudad francesa importante a la que se llega antes pasando por Zaragoza es Touluse y el escaso trafico actual no justifica tirar dinero en autovias a traves del Pirineo.



Simplemente mirando un mapa de como está la red de carreteras en España y Francia se da uno cuenta que dependiendo de tu origen y destino te podrias ahorrar cientos de km si se llegara a reabrir el túnel del que trata el hilo.

Además con ello se potenciaria a una región leal como es Aragón, y por lo tanto seria un motivo de celebración en España entera, salvo en las regiones que no hacen más que extorsionar al resto de españoles, por supuesto.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (21 Feb 2017)

Si no funciona sen sentido común
para el reparto de riquezas en España sin sufrir chantaje

Hagamos lo mismo, usemos la memoria histórica. 







¡Venga un poco de humor!, antes que el crecimiento del nazionalismo periféricos españoles nos hagan creer que tienen la razón, toda su razón
para que los ricos sigan siendo ricos y chantajeando.


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Pues si tan mala es Cataluña para España... Hay que ser imbecil para aguantar a un lastre.



El lastre eres tú y, efectivamente, no te aguantamos.


----------



## snoopi (21 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Veamos retrasado cuantos kilometros tengo a Paris desde Madrid pasando por Irun y Burdeos y cuantos pasando por Zaragoza y Touluse?
> No me sale un rodeo de 300 kilometros por ninguna parte.
> La unica ciudad francesa importante a la que se llega antes pasando por Zaragoza es Touluse y el escaso trafico actual no justifica tirar dinero en autovias a traves del Pirineo.



Dependera de a donde vayas. Si vas al.este de europa desde madrid a dar la vuelta o.nacional de un carril que usa.mucha gente por ahorrarse gasofa y peajes. 

Si.vas hacia el.oeste, tienes mas o menos la misma distancia.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 14:49 ----------




valens dijo:


> Pues si tan mala es Cataluña para España... Hay que ser imbecil para aguantar a un lastre.
> Incoherencia. Respecto a que la carretera solo tiene un carril. Pásate por la N2 o la N340 que tambien solo tienen un carril y verás lo que es tráfico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 08:17 ----------
> ...



A ver. Yo no.he.hablado de exportaciones. Alguien ha ridiculizado el 4,5% aragones que da superavit ,millones en posirivotitivo en balanza xomercial y ha sacado pecho de exportar a deficit brutal el 25% en cataluña de todo el pais. Dando a entender qie.como.son los q mas exportan, aportan mas. Pues va a ser que.no. 

Supongo que para decir que aqui no hay que.meter pasta y si en cataluna que nl sabe gestionar ni con todos.los medios del mjndo.

No me.dejan votar pa echaros de españa. Si fuera ppr mi, españa soltaba lastre manana mismo


----------



## snoopi (21 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Nooooo!!!! No voy a poder vivr con ese estigma! Esta noche seguro que no duermo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 15:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. No me gusta entrar en polemicas, pero es leeros a muchos y partirme la caja.

Cuando alguien alardea de exportar mas del 25% de lo que se exporta en España y te dice que tu solo exportas el 4.5% lo hace para ridiculizar. 

El ridiculo viene cuando ese 4.5% que no esta nada mal para la poblacion aragonesa, da superavit. Decir que si importaramos menos , la balanza seria mejor, es una obviedad. El hecho, el dato es que en aragon damos beneficios comerciales y cataluña pese a su 25% o mas de exportaciones da DEFICIT.

Entonces, con los datos en la mano, podemos pensar en donde se debe invertir y endonde no. Si el dinero fuera tuyo o de otros que hablan de paletos, sin duda iria a Aragon por que DA BENEFICIOS.

Tambien es una putada que esos aragoneses de teruel tengan el aeropuerto secundario mas rentable de España, cuando otros hay que mantenerlos a base de subvenciones , decretos y mil historias mas.

Por otro lado. Seamos serios y no tratemos a la gente de estupida. Si una carretera es una mierda, nadie va por ella. Deberas mejorarla para aumentar el trafico si es viable.

Si por la frontera pasan x vehiculos y con un trazado por un eje central se ahorrarian en muchos casos cientos de km en ida y vuelta, se USARIA y seria VIABLE. 

Por tanto, ni de lejos seria tirar el dinero. Seria seguramente, el trazado mas usado para cruzar la frontera. El gasoil, tiempo y km mandan.

Logicamente, si por la junquera e irn pasan, por decir algo, 20.000 camiones diarios y pierden 8000 o 10000 no mola. Si esto hace que ademas, algunas empresas se trasladen, no mola.

Pero vender la moto de que no es viable, por que por una carretera patatera va poca gente, es una soberana gilipollez. 

Conste que me la suda y no me va a cambiar la vida para nada. 

Pero no nos trateis de tontos a los maños. Mejores infraestructuras , dado nuestro lugar geografico, traeria mas inversiones, empresas y movimiento en general. 

Pese a todo ello y no disponer de salida maritima ni buen paso fronterizo como el catalan, proporcionalmente, aportamos lo mismo o mas que cataluña en casi todos los aspectos.

Que una poblacion de 1,3 millones aporte el 4.5% de exportaciones o mueva por su aeropuerto de mercancias lo mismo que el todopoderoso prat , veras que proporcionalmente o comparativamente con una poblacion de 7.5 millones que ha en cataluña con todo de cara y lo dicho, salida maritima....pues que como que no tenemos nada que envidiar. 

Simplemente, se cansa uno de tanto menosprecio y de tanto ego y creidismo de algunos. 

Ademas, todo esto sin playa, sol y putas ni cruceros

Si lo quieres en datos de aportacion al pib español 1,3 millones de maños con boina catetos o paletos, aportamos el 3.1% y cataluña con 7,5 millones de habitantes aporta el 18.9% 

Es decir, aportamos proporcionalmente LO MISMO al conjunto de España

Y sin dar por culo, ni putas, ni sol, ni turismo de playa ni borrachos ni guiris


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (22 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> ......
> *Calcule usted los km desde Valencia, Madrid, Murcia o Algeciras por el paso central o los que hay por Irun o la Jonquera. *
> 
> Y no trato por tontos a los maños solo a los que son tontos. Utiliza usted la misma tactica que los Pujolets, llevar la contraria a Pujol era atacar a los catalanes. Abandone ese espiritu tribal. Que latinito sea subnormal y aragones no implica que el resto de los aragoneses lo sean.



*LO de Pujol no cuela.* Lo otro tampoco. No compares los del 3% para su bolsillo porque no se atacase a Cataluña y el que quiere trabajar para que los ricos (que ademas no quieren pagar, como todos los ricos) ya no sean más ricos.


LA CONEXIÓN FERROVIARIA DIGNA en EUROPA

*La solución sin chantajes ni peajes catalanistas*.
La inversión Europea para España para los que quieren trabajar por el reparto de la riqueza en España.
es la Ruta del Pirineo Central






*Teniendo en cuenta que son los mismo km's desde Castellón a la Junquera (Gerona)*
que desde Castellón a Canfranc (Huesca, Pirineo central), seria interesante quitar la voces de los ricos catalanistas para que la riqueza de las inversiones se reparte en el pais que si
quiere trabajar estando en paz.

Invertir por Aragón es invirtir en España sin chantajes. 







*CONEXIÓN ARAGONESA*, invertir la travesía por Aragón es unir tres capitales por ese eje: Paris, Madrid, Lisboa. 















En resumen del HILO:
*EL PUNTO DE CONEXIÓN MERCANCÍAS no tiene que ser el de Barcelona*, de Valencia a MADRID 350KM de Valencia a Barcelona 350KM,.

*El PUERTO DE VALENCIA* acortaría las distancias con el ahorro de combustible y por supuesto redistribución de la riqueza sin pensar en chantajes separatistas (millones de euros y étnicos lingüísticos). 

Tenemos que los barcos que vienen de Asia o de dónde sea, donde se fabrica todo hoy en día, no tienen mas huevos que pasar por el canal de Suez véase un mapa y de ahí el puerto o puertos mas importantes son Valencia o Barcelona... pero tan lejos DESARROLLANDO EL EJE CENTRAL

*La conexión Valencia, Sagunto hacia el Pirineo Central es el camino mas corto para estar en medio de Francia.* No hace falta entre ir volver a medio de Europa por la Junquera, Portubou el SENTIDO COMÚN es el camino mas corto DESARROLLANDO EL CORREDOR DEL EJE CENTRAL DEL PIRINEO, *la conexión EuroAragonesa.*

8:


----------



## Sr.nadie (22 Feb 2017)

Darme el territorio de los militares y los pantanos y ya me lo hago yo.


----------



## jpjp (22 Feb 2017)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> *LO de Pujol no cuela.* Lo otro tampoco. No compares los del 3% para su bolsillo porque no se atacase a Cataluña y el que quiere trabajar para que los ricos (que ademas no quieren pagar, como todos los ricos) ya no sean más ricos.
> 
> 
> LA CONEXIÓN FERROVIARIA DIGNA en EUROPA
> ...



Muy de acuerdo, es que el ahorro en distancias, precio por tema de combustible, tiempo etc etc...
Si tuviéramos unas comunicaciones en condiciones, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## latinito (22 Feb 2017)

(sin querer meterme en la discusión actual del hilo “que va muy bien “ y solo la de intentar aportar “ a otros españolitos” ;los motivos *(aparte de los anteriores )* por los que lo que no puede ser ;no puede ser y además es imposible : pues el corredor mediterraneo será “de pasajeros” pues cuando los aragoneses apostamos por algo , nunca es por necionatontismo paleto;sino porque el negocio es nuestro “guste o no guste” y compartido para ganar “mas “ TODOS  )

Lo de la propaganda de los del palau es bestial (tienen a los catalanes y los de compromís en su caverna de platón arancelaria TOTALMENTE LOBOTOMIZADOS ¿y autistas en su cuento de la lechera del corredor de carga ?) ;hacen dos dibujitos ¡ se saltan que tendríán que atravesar ciudades (en un continuo ) , montañas, túneles , soterramientos , circunvalaciones …..¿como el antiguo trasvase ? Y LA COSTA AZUL COMPLETA (!con dos cojones! que si lo de España mediterranea es una locura de salous y barnas lo de la costa azul:¿ya es de marcianos de su itaca ? ) y ADEMÁS Al resto de la península (y madrid ) dejarlos "per espanya y sus aranceles " sin medios de comunicación por !que sí! SIN PODER COMPETIR “de gratis y agradecidos ;incluidos sus colegas euskaldunes “ y así ¡ ya todo lo que sale y entra en la península por los puertos de las españas (el primero es Algeciras y el segundo valencia ) "desde ya " pasará por barna en tren ¡ y ¿pagando aranceles a sus caciques y olé ;NO (el cuento de la lechera de itaca ) ? 

- Que madrit en este asunto (paleto y para ruc,s lobotomizados ) : el "presi " es gallego , la vice es mesetaria y el ministro de fomento es de santander* !encima ! ven enseguida el tontismo de itaca "antes de hablar "* 

Pero : 

*¿qué se les olvida siempre decir a sus paletos progres /nacionalistos “mirándose el ombligo “ ? *

pues ellos solo están en “los coloritos (sin montañas y ciudades y urbanizaciones y ….) " y en que todo va a ser de gratis por ser el centro del mundo (el palau ) EN SU CAVERNA DE PLATÓN (sombras/paletas /localistas ) QUE SU CASA “llena de emigrantes “ es el centro arancelario del mundo olvidándose de que sin que lo sepan los lobotomizados en el planeta Tierra está pasando esto (pero la TV3 NO LO DICE ) :

-*Que ya es una realidad el nuevo canal de Panamá para megacontenedores (China/ USA /Europa (Róterdam ) ) que se quita de encima a los yijadistas y somalís para siempre y en poco habrá uno más por Colombia ferroviario y puede que UN TERCERO (pagado por los chinos ) .*

-Que todo el comercio marítimo global ;por lo del nuevo canal va a volver al atlántico 

-Que los puertos mediterráneos no tienen tamaño ;ni calado para megacontenedores 

-Que para lo poco chino que llegue “aún “ por el Mediterráneo ya han comprado los chinos “por un euro “ el puerto del Pireo /Atenas (un estilo al de Algeciras pero en europeo oriental ) ¡ a pesar del video ese del catalufo y el puerto de barna ¡¿serán castellanos los chinos ?

-¡Que a los chinos (¡ni por el barça! ) se les ocurre dar la vuelta (no pueden por calado y porque antes está Cartagena , Valencia y Tarragona ) e ir a Barna dejando de lado Roterdán , Algeciras/tanger , sines (los únicos con calado para megacontenedores ) sería ¿de catalufos ?

-Que todo lo que entra y sale de España (la península ) lo hace por "las autopistas del mar" desde los puertos (sobre el 60 %) y ¡ aumentando día a día el porcentaje Por eficiencia y eficacia!  , un 35% por carretera y solo un 3 % como máximo por los pirineos en tren (el resto por avión ) ;luego por mucho poner vías ……

-Que toda ciudad peninsular lo que realmente quiere es estar unida a Madrid (el negocio peninsular ) y luego a lo que sea …..

*-Que un tren de carga necesita espacios vacíos y llanos (el interior ) y que solo es rentable para los puntos de interconexión de puertos * (Zaragoza, Toulouse y Madrid ) 

-Que todo el corredor central ya está hecho (y pasa por Madrid el negocio peninsular ) y con las terminales (Adif plaza , TMZ …..) ¡Hasta el canfranc ¡ ya hechos y solo queda adaptarlo por "cuatro perras " ! sin problemas de ciudades ! y con espacio de gratis para TODO  y ¡solo falta el tunel de la travesia central TPC (2050 ) 

-Que todo el Mediterráneo español y más la costa azul está ocupado por ciudades y urbanizaciones , emparedado entre montañas y playas y necesitan las vías para guiris y cercanías (como el comer ) 

-Que ninguno de los mil salous quieren ampliar vías y sufrir las incomodidades de los trenes de carga (sin ningún beneficio para sus ciudades ) por medio del pueblo y que la única solución es soterrar o hacer túneles (algo carísimo ) 

-Que algeciras , ¿bahía de cadiz ?, ¿Bahía de huelva ?;¿antequera ? pues el resto de Andalucia (salvo Almería ) ya tienen la salida “de gratis” por Madrid (el negocio ) hecha y pagada en mercancías y pasajeros (AVE ) y desde Madrid o ZAZ escoger el corredor atlántico o el mediterraneo ( o el canfranc y en el 2050 la TPC ) y sobretodo POR SUS PUERTOS andaluces "como el resto; los suyos "

-Que cada españa ya se gasta su dinero (beneficios ) en sus proyectos y desde madrit no se pueden parar los de los demás ¿per espanya ? ( y los aranceles de sus caciques) y que el oropel , despilfarro , sueños de nuevos ricos progres /necionatontos (coloritos ) ya se los paga cada españa y lo peor el mantenimiento del oropel cuanta como inversión e esa españa “a descontarr “ en el próximo reparto de beneficios en madrit “de por vida “ .
-Que Bruselas ha dado dinero (además de las autovías del mar ) para el corredor atlántico ,maditerraneo /cantábrico y mediterraneo (rama central y mediterránea propiamente dicha ) 

-Que el canfranc es un proyecto regional (nueva Aquitania /Aragón ) , fronterizo apoyado por madrit /parís /Bruselas y que su pasta (minucias ) va por otro presupuesto .

-Que solo el humilde canfranc puede llevar “sin despeinarse” desde el momento que se habra (2020 ) la mitad de todas las mercancías que pasan por ferrocarril por el pirineo ( 1,5MT /año ) y cuando se electrifique ya si quisiera todas (3,5 MT/A ) pues todo sale/entra por barco y el resto por carreteras ( e itaca no va a cambiar eso por mucho que haga las vías de oro con su parte de beneficios )

-Que si ¡en 80 años y mandando los arancelarios y su sucesor Pujol en SU madrit no se ha hecho y se ha parado : ¡ ¿será porque al que beneficia el AVE mediterraneo (que no mercancías que salen por los puertos ) pues curisamente se estrangula en tarragona es a Tarragona , Valencia y Cartagena? ; ¿curiosamente los competidores del puerto de itaca :barna y exactamente como pasa con el Santander el competidor del puerto de la aldea :bilbo ) ¿NO ?

-Que el hecho de ser egoísta y prepotente por los abducidos de compromis (aparte de hacerte desagradable ) trae malas consecuencias (Cartagena ;Tarragona ……) y los demás de ocupan de cuidarse de ti (lo de san sadurní o mondragon o Gerona o …..) porque hay libre competencia y en red .

*Para necionatontos catalufos (paletos ) :
*
El primer puerto de España (de mercancías) es Algeciras/tanger , el segundo Valencia (el puerto mediterraneo de Madrid ) ¡desde hace años ¡

La yijad está perdiendo ya y vuelve para el turismo poder ir a los exóticos "mediterraneo sur y oriental a precio de costa brava para turistas de compras y puteros franceses (o mas barato aún ) 

Que el corredor mediterraneo (AVE ) cuando acabe quita el problema del tren (como el aeropuerto de Castellón ) para los turistas franceses (con dinero ) que quieran llegar al levante ;hasta el mar menor en AVE (y ganar competitividad con itaca ) 

Que centra al puerto de valencia (Tarragona /Cartagena ) en el Mediterráneo español (mas con la conexión de carga con ZAZ y BILBO y Canfranc por Teruel y ya es el puerto mediterraneo de MADRID ) 

Que los yates se están yendo ya hacia el caribe “por cuatro perras “ y no hay color CUBA /FLORIDA /YUCATÁN *

-----------------

¡Vamos que poner puertas al campo (intentar parar la competencia ) es de paletos arancelarios mirándose el ombligo y que encima pagarán las consecuencias de su autismo en los gastos del oropel “sin estudios de mercado y solo “por el poble “ y sus caciques y coloritos en sus presupuestos ( como circuito de valencia , ciudad de las ciencias ,ciudad del cine , ..... ¿sin estudio de mercado ?) ¡ 

Cojamos palomitas y !VIVA ESPAÑA ! PERO "nunca mas per espanya "*


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Feb 2017)

Les tengo cariño a los aragoneses pero creo que tienen de siempre la mente obnubilada por grandes infraestructuras faraónicas. La conexión con Francia por Canfranc, el tren por la misma vía, la unión de las estaciones de esquí etc etc Sobre todo los de Zaragoza. Mi humilde opinion es que lo que va a traer riqueza a Huesca y a todo el Pirineo es la autovía del Pirineo Pamplona Jaca Hueca Lerida. Si se evita el peaje va a expandir a Huesca parte de las industrias y negocios del País Vasco y Cataluña. Es la via mas corta y racional! Pero veo que les trae al pairo a los zaragozanos porque les pilla de refilon. No es la obra faraónica a la que aspiran y creo que temen que disminuya la influencia de "su" capital. Pero sí, esa autopista marcara un antes y un después cuando se concluya (en 10 años???)


----------



## latinito (22 Feb 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Les tengo cariño a los aragoneses pero creo que tienen de siempre la mente obnubilada por grandes infraestructuras faraónicas. La conexión con Francia por Canfranc, el tren por la misma vía, la unión de las estaciones de esquí etc etc Sobre todo los de Zaragoza. Mi humilde opinion es que lo que va a traer riqueza a Huesca y a todo el Pirineo es la autovía del Pirineo Pamplona Jaca Hueca Lerida. Si se evita el peaje va a expandir a Huesca parte de las industrias y negocios del País Vasco y Cataluña. Es la via mas corta y racional! Pero veo que les trae al pairo a los zaragozanos porque les pilla de refilon. No es la obra faraónica a la que aspiran y creo que temen que disminuya la influencia de "su" capital. Pero sí, esa autopista marcara un antes y un después cuando se concluya (en 10 años???)



¿para ser esclavos de vuestros caciques de itaca como vosotros en su cortijo (lo siento pero somos hombres LIBRES y no siervos )? 

Nosotros ya les hicimos pagar* su cuota * a ZAZ (por su interés y el nuestro )¿a que no lo sabías ?* (pues salió de TÚ presupuesto ;tus caciques no pagan nada ;están en esto para cobrar ): *

tmZ. Terminal Marítima de Zaragoza :: INICIO

¿o aún te crees que la mercancía que entra o sale por el puerto de barna la produce en el palau junqueras ;por qué te crees que el puerto de valencia y bilbo están como locos con adif plaza para quitarle mercancías* en ZAZ* al de itaca arancelario ?

!mierdecilla de tu itaca ( y solo porque te has contenido con lo de humilde ) ¿solo puedes realizar infraestructuras TÚ o solo las que beneficien a tu cacique ? ! 

Antes de hablar estudias !CAPULLO ! que no sabes ;ni de que hablas y menos de lo qué hablas (en tu itaca /aldea mirándote el ombligo ) :

Autovía Huesca-Lérida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Autovía del Pirineo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*(coge un plano y alucinarás porque esas autovías !no están para esclavizarnos a tu cacique como piensan! sino para todo lo contrario " para hacernos independientes de paletos en su itaca " ;si sabes leerlo "el plano " :verás que *ambas autovías y el AVE a Huesca ; potencian y centran Huesca (entre pamplona y lo que quede de lerida ) y alimentan el somport y el canfranc ) *

!capullo de mierda ! ;*y claro que son importantes * (¿por qué no hablas de Navarra ? ) ;*exactamente como cualquier via de comunicación que seá importante para cualquier comarca aragonesa ; en este momento hay tres sin acabar (las últimas estrangulaciones ) como las que has nombrado (que son 5 ) y muy importantes(para alguna zona aragonesa ) : el congosto del ventanillo y el tunel de bielsa , en el norte y en el sur el puente de la raya de alcañiz/ vinaroz y todo el resto de carreteras , nacionales , provinciales y comarcales y ....*

*Pero no somos tontos y vivimos de nuesta zaragoza !todos ! ;luego lo prioritario es estar comunicados desde ZAZ por tren y carretera (con avión de carga con el MUNDO ) con Burdeos , Toulouse , barna , valencia , madrid y bilbo .*

Luego lo primero es el monrrepos ( somport ) y el canfranc (de acuerdo con nueva aquitania )

Pero eso sin olvidar ¿ la mente obnubilada por grandes infraestructuras faraónicas? capullito de mierda ¿pero esto que es lo que és ;que piensas que somos necionatontos como tus caciques y quieres que aún tragemos "per espanya " ;pues vete a la mierda ...

EJEMPLO : ¿quien hubiera dicho hace 40 años (cuando los aragoneses /Aragón volvió por l abandono de madit por lo del agua ) que existiría Aramon (ganando a los catalufos ) ? pues no ha hecho mas que empezar (faltan astún /candanchu) y el centro será canfranc estación ;*pero sin olvidar LAS ESTACIONES DE TERUEL (somos aragonesees) ...*

Inicio



y tenemos siempre un millón de ideas en la cabeza desde la garnacha ....hasta en este momento ya hay otra ¿? ; *que se van convirtiendo en realidad .
*
( Se que es perder el tiempo pero mi autoestima me impide ser condescendiente con cualquier ser de luz de su itaca PREPOTENTE /PALETO y * si no eres maño no lo entiendes Pues "no está hecha la miel aragonesa y su autoestima y solidaridad y cooperación para la boca de un lobotomizado de itaca paleto" ;NO ?* ; PERO TODO LO IREMOS HACIENDO !somos maños ! y gracias por tú interés )


----------



## latinito (22 Feb 2017)

¿ya no soy facha ? (pena)

¿otro de itaca ? *!no se ni como te contesto ! *;te recuerdo (no sois lo mas listos de la casa ) que Huesca está a 70 km de ZAZ y *en la vía del canfranc* ;pues RUC (mas bien tonto util suyo como progre ) Y *!DESDE HACE 10 AÑOS (en el planeta Tierra )! *:

El AVE entre Huesca y Madrid cumple 10 años con un aumento de casi un 15% de viajeros

!a cascarla ! que me tengo que ir ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Lamento decirte que estas muy equivocado. No se les puede tener cariño a los aragoneses como ente homogeneo. Hay aragoneses que son buenas personas y otros unos hijosdeputa de cuidado. Los hay razonables y otros obnubilados (latinito es un ejemplo de lo peor de aragon). Yo conozco a muchos que son raxionales, cultos, respetuosos, y democráticos.
> Y eso pasa en todos los sitios. Además hay que añadir que normalmente los subnormales de cada region se pueden distinguir rapidamente, los que quieren hacer gala de las supuestas virtudes generales que los topicos asignan a una region.



No puedo mas que estar completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices. Es más, pensaba decirle a Latinito que lo del cariño por los aragoneses no iba por él ni por personajes parecidos. También le hubiera dicho que es la primera vez en varios años que me insultan en este foro.

La aseveración que has hecho es de lo más inteligente que se puede leer en este foro. Gente impresentable y canallas los he visto de todas las regiones y países. Bien es cierto que, según mi teoría, parece que abundan más en aquellas sociedades que creen tener mogollón de "virtudes generales" , como tú les llamas. 

Y ahora viene lo del cariño a los aragoneses, no es por darles coba. Conozco sobe todo a los de Huesca y son gente orgullosa pero sana, montañeses pero sin los malos tics de ciertas pueblos encerrados en sí mismos. Quizás porque no tienen una lengua propia que santificar, quizás, pero igual hay algo más que se me escapa.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (22 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> La paletada de querer comparar el trayecto Castellon a Canfranc con el de Castellon a la Jonquera sin tener en cuenta la orografia espero que sea tuya, seria demasiado penoso saber que eres mas tonto que el que ha escrito eso.



Es verdad lo de la orografia, las montañas no tienen el problema, como bien saben los suizos expertos en ellas, como cruzar ciudades como Barcelona o hacer soterrano por debajo de Salou.... etc. no es moco de pavo.


----------



## latinito (22 Feb 2017)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Es verdad lo de la orografia, las montañas no tienen el problema, como bien saben los suizos expertos en ellas, como cruzar ciudades como Barcelona o hacer soterrano por debajo de Salou.... etc. no es moco de pavo.




El terreno es llano hasta Huesca * y más allá * y entre sabiñánigo y jaca ;* por eso se escogió ese camino "entre el resto de valles" !el siglo pasado! * y el resto* "está ya hecho" con vía ibérica hasta canfranc estación (túnel )* ;al otro lado solo faltan 30 km "incluido el tunel "por reponer" en vía europea gracias a mueva aquitania ( en la parte española ; solo hay que cambiar la via a ancho europeo y en muchas partes !ya! la vía es ambivalente;creo que tampoco sale en TV3 ¿NO ?) . 

Google Maps


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Feb 2017)

catalufos con el culo en llamas. MOLA.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (23 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Paleto, la vía desde Zaragoza a Pau hay que hacerla completamente nueva y no cuesta cuatro perras.



Error Grasso 
Te estas olvidando de detalles importantes
que hace que tu aportación sea una verdad a medias,
como todas las verdades a medias o sea son una mentira. 

Y se tiene terminar por lo tanto lo que falta se ha hacer... se hace
es una inversión en España para que los españoles
no tenga que hacer cuellos de botella en las zonas
de los ricos para que sean más ricos y con peajes,
ya pagados.


----------



## latinito (23 Feb 2017)

SNCF. La ligne Oloron-Bedous inaugurée, à quand la liaison jusqu'à Canfranc ? - La République des Pyrénées.fr

https://www.nouvelle-aquitaine.fr/t...tape-pour-ligne-ferroviaire-pau-canfranc.html

Bienvenue sur le site du CRELOC

nueva aquitania y el canfranc - Buscar con Google

---------------

PD (coña ) : no hará falta que lo haga* !yo solo! * ;ni incluso los aragoneses *solos* ¿NO ? ( pues somos sociables, perseverantes y cooperativos para ganar todos ) *y es lo malo que tiene para los arancelarios "per espanya " no poder parar YA los proyectos de los demás en SU madrit (como con franco ) .*

!VIVA ESPAÑA ! y nunca mas "per espanya "


----------



## jpjp (23 Feb 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Les tengo cariño a los aragoneses pero creo que tienen de siempre la mente obnubilada por grandes infraestructuras faraónicas. La conexión con Francia por Canfranc, el tren por la misma vía, la unión de las estaciones de esquí etc etc Sobre todo los de Zaragoza. Mi humilde opinion es que lo que va a traer riqueza a Huesca y a todo el Pirineo es la autovía del Pirineo Pamplona Jaca Hueca Lerida. Si se evita el peaje va a expandir a Huesca parte de las industrias y negocios del País Vasco y Cataluña. Es la via mas corta y racional! Pero veo que les trae al pairo a los zaragozanos porque les pilla de refilon. No es la obra faraónica a la que aspiran y creo que temen que disminuya la influencia de "su" capital. Pero sí, esa autopista marcara un antes y un después cuando se concluya (en 10 años???)



Anda que no teneis cara, lo mejor que pase vuestros territorios, todo para vosotros, es que no tienes ni un poquito de vergüenza ni humanidad.
No quieres que pase travesia central sino que quieres unir el país vasco y Cataluña por autovía con un par si señor, pero de verdad luego que la gente en el mundo os llaman agarraos a los catalanes y vascos, dais de verdad mucha pena, avariciosos.
Y lo más gracioso de todo a parte de las comunidades forales una vergüenza y de que a Cataluña el gobierno ceda en todo, es que quereis hacer un corredor desde irun a pamplona.
Luego cuando en el mundo os llamen ratas no os deis por aludidos porque lo demostráis día a día.


----------



## jorobachov (23 Feb 2017)

Que no os engañen aragoneses. El corredor será fundamentalmente para mercancías. Veo a mucho tonto aquí hablando de "viajeros", cuando lo importante del corredor son las *mercancías*.


Aquí de lo que se trata es de quieren mantenernos secuestrados, y nuestras billeteras tambien. Aragón es la única salida terrestre fiable, lo otro es poner a un chimpancé a custodiar una caja de granadas de mano.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (23 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Pero retrasado, te has molestado en ver que lo inagurado es solo una via, por mitad de pueblecitos de montaña y donde el tren de juguete que pasa tarda 40 minutos en hacer el recorrido?



Es decir lo mismo
¿Para que hacer el corredor del Mediterráneo
si ya tienen autopistas (pagadas por todos los españoles) 
que en la zona catalana
que a pesar de tenerlo pagado los manirrotos de la Generalitat cat
hace que se sigan pagando?.


----------



## latinito (23 Feb 2017)

Kastilien dijo:


> Que no os engañen aragoneses. El corredor será fundamentalmente para mercancías. Veo a mucho tonto aquí hablando de "viajeros", cuando lo importante del corredor son las *mercancías*.



*!Tienes razón ! pero eso solo es el principio y sobre el papel (hay mas ) : 

* *!Por si no conoces nuestra mentalidad/idiosincrasia * ; nos cuesta mucho ponernos de acuerdo (lo de ácratas civilizados ) ;pero cuando hacemos de una idea "sentimiento de todos " la explotamos a tope para todos (sabemos , pues somos responsables que todo sale de nuestro bolsillo y el oropel y su mantenimiento MAS aún por lujo a nuestro cargo "si nos equivocamos " )*  " 

*(al estilo de lo de chufla , chufla que como no te apartes Tú ; *se decía que los aragoneses llevábamos cachirulo !para que no se nos escaparan las ideas! * ) 

Esto es como en lo de los regadíos y presas, yesa , las comunicaciones , las comarcas , las obras de arte ......

En lo del canfranc se trabaja en Aragón (cada uno en su puesto y a su labor ¿conoces uno solo que viva de Aragón ? ) pero ese asunto " Canfranc" "como todos " está pensado y se está trabajando para ampliar sus efectos a la zona , a Aragón , a toda España y a toda Europa y así mientras se trabaja en Europa (al mando de nueva aquitania y junto con madrit /parís ) planeamos y empezamos a poner euros en lo que pasará despues y antes de acabarlo y .... 

- nos ocupamos (con el puerto de valencia/fomento ) de acabar el ZAZ /valencia porque vemos el canfranc a nivel europeo Burdeos /Valencia 

- Para incentivar a toulouse (la TPC 2050 ) y no quedarse aislada 

- el puerto de valencia y bilbao (y algeciras /madrid ) llevan la adif plaza (nuestra ) ; para no dejarle solo la perita en dulce de ZAZ al puerto de barna con su TMZ (y nuestra ) 

- La DGA se ocupa de lo suyo : potenciar todo Aragón logístico (actual 7 u 8 terminales ) con el resto de puertos santander , vigo , gijón y ....!el que quiera aportar! *y de incluir la terminal de huesca y PLAZA en el tratado que lleva nueva aquitania a bruselas *.

- está potenciando la terminal barbastro /monzón (para la TPC 2050 y para tarragona ) 

- está consolidando relaciones con toulouse (2050 ) ya hace tempo asentadas con el aeropuerto de Teruel y los planes de la TPC en común (ya está decidido el valle benasque /luchón para el 2050 y en los planes ya están en bruselas ) 

--------------

- Pero LUEGO ESTÁ LO *LOCAL (pasajeros ) * para explotarlo al máximo ....

- Potenciar como turismo la estación de canfranc (la estamos reconstruyendo !ya es de la DGA! y no de fomento que la cedió !tiempo ha! ) 

- Turismo histórico (lo de las bodas de isabel de teruel.... ) para la estación ; la mitad es francesa "por ley " !en pleno Aragón ! y nosotros encantado de reconocerlo y que colaboren en la reconstrucción y en las recreaciones históricas que den vida al valle para el verano para que los franceses vengan a eso y a las estaciones !aún mas ! 

- potenciar el turismo religioso y su triángulo sabroso y "mágico " en euros potenciado por el ferrocarril ( Torre Ciudad (Opus ) de Barbastro , El Pilar , Lourdes ) 

- cercanías de Huesca (usando la vía AVE ) 

- tren para los pueblos a ambos lados del pirineo 

- Tren nocturno de madrid a Paris (con parada en ZAZ ) 

- AVE Zaragoza /burdeos 

- valencianos y madrileños en tren nocturno (durmiendo ) de ida y vuelta hasta el pie del telesilla en el hotel de la estación del canfranc y al levantarse desde la cama coger el telesilla para candanchu , astún o formigal .
-----------------
las estaciones de candanchú y astún ya son de aragoneses (no lo eran , ni las cuentas estaban claras ;por eso no eran de Aramón ) 

No estaban unidas (ya se están uniendo ) 

Y luego y tras mil discusiones (cosas de aragoneses) se unirán y doblarán *Aramón *

Aragón, El Reino de la Nieve | Turismo de Aragón

ARAMÓN | Estaciones de Esquí en Aragón

ARAGON SKI CIRCUS: 8Âº dominio esquiable del mundo. AstÃºn, CandanchÃº, Formigal.

-----------------

- Parada en sabiñánigo (para los que vayan a cerler en autobus ) 


*y PREPARAR EL CAMINO PARA LA TPC 2050 (algeciras , madrid , zaragoza , toulouse ) *



*PD : por eso** tienes razón* ;pero es mucho mas (como todo lo aragonés ) y siempre hecho por LOS ARAGONESES TRABAJANDO JUNTOS ;pues odiamos los amados líderes que quieran vivir de NUESTRO ARAGÓN (que no existe mas que en nuestro corazón y que "por no verlo " se le olvida *su fortaleza * al gilipollas o inconsciente que como orate se interpone entre él y sus deseos legales y/ o sentimentales y luego alucina de todavía !seguir vivo! tras enfrentarse a los aragoneses "por su mala cabeza ";nosotros no nos metemos con nadie pues ARAGÓN NO EXISTE (salvo como admón) y solo hay ARAGONESES que eso; creo que es lo que les lleva a engaño !que cada uno piensa por su cuenta y es libre ! * y no borrego como ellos* ;pero no saben lo que cada uno de ellos ama a SU Aragón ;que le dio autoestima , cooperaciòn y* libertad * )


----------



## jpjp (23 Feb 2017)

laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera dijo:


> Es decir lo mismo
> ¿Para que hacer el corredor del Mediterráneo
> si ya tienen autopistas (pagadas por todos los españoles)
> que en la zona catalana
> ...



Que para ellos todo tiene justificación para los demás ajo y agua, asi entre Madrid, país vasco y Cataluña, han despoblado las dos castillas, aragon y demás y van de chulitos diciendo que no producimos cuando con el caudillo han sido los 3 enchufados, poniendo unas infraestructuras, autopistas y autovías que para que, ahora por ejemplo, en vez de hacer la n-122 para unir desde Zaragoza hasta Portugal, hacen la n-232 que por cierto a donde va, a navarra, como no, comunidad foral hay que cuidarles con mimo.


----------



## snoopi (24 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Veo que quieres mas autovias inutiles cruzando Castilla y Leon, se ve que no has visto que estan practicamente vacias-
> 
> intuyo que sabes que el ratio de kilometros de autovia por kilometro cuadrado que tiene Castilla y Leon y Cataluña es muy parecido
> 
> ...



Sospecho que.no.entiendes el.termino inversion.

Se ponen los.medios para que.empresas y personas se vayan.instalando en la.zona donde se invierte, ppr que con lo.actual no va nadie. 

Lo.ridiculo es.seguir.masificando las.mismas.zonas , donde ya.nadie quiere vivir del.asco que dan

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 19:46 ----------




jpjp dijo:


> Que para ellos todo tiene justificación para los demás ajo y agua, asi entre Madrid, país vasco y Cataluña, han despoblado las dos castillas, aragon y demás y van de chulitos diciendo que no producimos cuando con el caudillo han sido los 3 enchufados, poniendo unas infraestructuras, autopistas y autovías que para que, ahora por ejemplo, en vez de hacer la n-122 para unir desde Zaragoza hasta Portugal, hacen la n-232 que por cierto a donde va, a navarra, como no, comunidad foral hay que cuidarles con mimo.



Ocurre que saben que si se invierte en otras zonas, est s crecen y el.chantaje no les vale. 

Aqui hace una decada se hucieron infraesrructuras y se empiezan a ver ahora los.resultados


----------



## jpjp (24 Feb 2017)

snoopi dijo:


> Sospecho que.no.entiendes el.termino inversion.
> 
> Se ponen los.medios para que.empresas y personas se vayan.instalando en la.zona donde se invierte, ppr que con lo.actual no va nadie.
> 
> ...



Ni más ni menos has dado de lleno en tu comentario, si se invierte se empiezan a ver los resultados, lo que se sabe es que como mínimo si se hiciera la travesión central del pirineo, ya las estimaciones europeas son que mínimo cogería un 30% de todos los traslados de mercancias, por algo se ven en este foro a los catalanes muy nerviosos, porque es un negocio que perderían.


----------



## snoopi (25 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> A ver, enseña esas estimaciones europeas quien las hace y quien las firma.
> Yo como catalán firmo ahora mismo para que el 90% de camiones que joden el tráfico y solo benefician a 4 restaurantes, gasolineras y las autopistas que vayan a tomar por el culo. No veas que tranquilidad si desapareciera el 90 % del tráfico de camiones. Si te piensas que los camiones son los que generan riqueza es que eres tonto perdido.



Las estimaciones las puedes hacer tú mismo con el mapa que te pise el otro día. Toda la salida a Europa que se ahorre pasar por Barcelona haciendo más km , iría por la travesía central. Un 30% sería poco si esta travesía no lleva peajes como ir por Irún. 

Muchas empresas se trasladarían o implantarían en ese eje , Aragón , por ser más barato en trayectos y en terrenos donde implantarse.

Sentido o un, nada más.
[
Cataluña mantenida lo que le llegue a elLos y al mediterráneos. El resto iría a Aragón.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 13:44 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> A ver si entre los dos sois capaces de mencionar alguno de esos resultados.
> Lo de perder un 3% de los habitantes en 2013-2016 supongo que no contara.



Desde que se hizo la autovia y el AVE, 1 de cada 3 esquiadores del Pirineos aragonés viene de Madrid. 

Con la carretera patata da de antes, no venia ni dios.

Es otro ejemplo más de inversión / riqueza. Esquiadores que iban por peaje a Navarra o país vasco.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 13:50 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> Algo me dice que quien no entiende la palabra inversion eres tu, quitar los peajes d ela AP-68 y AP-2 es algo mucho mas rentable que las paletadas que algunos os empeñais en defender y que o unico que han demostrado es que han tirado el dinero de todos por nada.
> 
> Cuantificame los grandes avances que ha supuesto las inversiones que comentas que me quiero reir un rato.



Eso no cambiaría nada. Los camiones que van a 90 por la nacional irían a 90 por la autovia, pero al mismo sitio.

Aquí se quiere que el dinero de todos , por una vez vaya para todos y no a los de siempre. 

Cansa que nuestro dinero vaya a mantener y crear cosas en Madrid o Cataluña o donde sea.


----------



## jpjp (25 Feb 2017)

snoopi dijo:


> Las estimaciones las puedes hacer tú mismo con el mapa que te pise el otro día. Toda la salida a Europa que se ahorre pasar por Barcelona haciendo más km , iría por la travesía central. Un 30% sería poco si esta travesía no lleva peajes como ir por Irún.
> 
> Muchas empresas se trasladarían o implantarían en ese eje , Aragón , por ser más barato en trayectos y en terrenos donde implantarse.
> 
> ...



Si es que la cosa está en que aragón es una de las regiones con menos autovias de europa dicho por la propia ue, luego nos vienen a decir al foro que lloramos, pero si hasta la ue lo dice, yo sigo diciendo que entre madrid, pais vasco y cataluña, han despoblado las demás comunidades autónomas, andalucía es la excepción pero claro tiene sus cosas.
Y eso de que un camión iría a 90 km/hora por la autovía que como por la carretera tampoco es muy cierto viendo como circulan, ganarían tiempo y demás sin dar tanta vuelta y podrían ir de 80km/hora que van en algunas nacionales en otras obligan a ir a 80 es decir los camiones a 70, podrían ir por autovía a 110km/hora no es moco de pavo.


----------



## snoopi (25 Feb 2017)

jpjp dijo:


> Si es que la cosa está en que aragón es una de las regiones con menos autovias de europa dicho por la propia ue, luego nos vienen a decir al foro que lloramos, pero si hasta la ue lo dice, yo sigo diciendo que entre madrid, pais vasco y cataluña, han despoblado las demás comunidades autónomas, andalucía es la excepción pero claro tiene sus cosas.
> Y eso de que un camión iría a 90 km/hora por la autovía que como por la carretera tampoco es muy cierto viendo como circulan, ganarían tiempo y demás sin dar tanta vuelta y podrían ir de 80km/hora que van en algunas nacionales en otras obligan a ir a 80 es decir los camiones a 70, podrían ir por autovía a 110km/hora no es moco de pavo.



Yo no entro en sí es mejor o peor invertir aquí o en otro lugar. Lo que me parece un chiste es que digan que es tirar el dinero y que no crearía empleo y riqueza.

Dan a entender que un eje central no se usaría y solo me puedo reír


----------



## sergio8o (25 Feb 2017)

Podríamos hacer este túnel, y de paso, otra interconexión eléctrica con Francia.


----------



## latinito (25 Feb 2017)

*Para intentar explicar a algún españolito mas (aprovechando este asunto ) ; como están las cabecicas lobotomizadas /socarradas de los progres /necionatontos ¿luchando contra la momia de franco y siguiendo como borregos a sus caciques postfranquistas catalufos en su espacio /tiempo particular ¿? ¡marchando a la itaca de todo derechos y todo de gratis tras el amado tahúr ¡ ? Basándome en dos noticias que he encontrado :*

------------------
*( de los lobotomizados paso como de la mierda “salvo que pongáis alguna "boutade !incluso creible! " para acomplejar españolitos y que haya que explicar al resto “ )
---------------------------
Compromís carga contra Aragón para reclamar más inversión estatal en Valencia | Noticias de ARAGÓN en Heraldo.es

¿Los de compromís como pudieron votar a semejante agilipollado de baldomi? 

¿Tiene envidia de rufián ?

¿ se cree de izquierdas pero mas rico que los aragoneses (en su lobotomización ) ?

¿Saben los de compromis que habla en su nombre?

¿se puede ser de izquierdas y necionatonto ?

¿se puede ser de izquierdas y ser arancelario ?

¿se puede ser de izquierdas y no comprender que la riqueza debe ser repartida ?

¿se puede ser de izquierdas y pretender que solo ¿los ricos (porque ellos se lo creen que lo son ¡porque cobran del presupuesto valenciano! ) deben tener infraestructuras como en tiempos de franco ?

¿se puede ser de izquierdas y pretender dejar al 90 % de España y el 60 % de la población con caminos de cabras ¡porque él lo vale! (como franco “per espanya “ vendiendo el resto a los arancelarios ) ?

¿en su lobotomización (yo bueno ;tu franquista ) se puede pretender que los demás lo aceptemos “per espanya “ sin llamarle al agilipollado de mierdecilla , pretotente , lobotomizado , autista , paleto ……. Hasta ……”facha” ¿Tú ; de qué vas ?

*Además y por vivir en su espacio tiempo ….*

¿sabe que cada españa se gasta su parte de beneficios de su España (fomento ) en lo que le pasa por los huevos (valencia “parte “ en unir su puerto a Adif plaza ) ?

¿sabe este lobotomizado que el corredor mediterraneo se hace ahora por lo anterior y no se acabó en 40 años de franco y 40 de don Jordi "mangoneando en su madrit arancelario per espanya “ para que Tarragona , valencia y Cartagena no pudieran competir con el puerto de itaca “per espanya “ de barna o por lo menos retrasar su competencia con el arancelario “per espanya “ de barna .

¿Sabe que ya madrit no puede pararlo lo de los demás “per espanya “ ; para favorecer SOLO a la aldea e itaca arancelaria ?

¿Le habrán dicho los catalufos que si les imita podrá vivir del presupuesto valenciano y colocarán sus hijosdalgo “per el poble “ de por vida (hundiendo su tierra ) ?

¿Sabe este lobotomizado que creerte ser de luz por solo hablar valenciano es de paletos ?

¿Sabe ese lobotomizado que hay que tener amigos hasta en el infierno y que igual vale para nosotros cartagena , valencia , tarragona , barna , bilbo , Santander …. con tal sea *querido *, eficaz y eficiente y que no pesemos por ASCO de ellos ;como pasemos de él (baldomí y compromis ) como* de la mierda* POR ASCO 

¿sabe este lobotomizado que por esta Tierra no se debe acercar (por su bien ) ;que si podemos muchos se lo haremos pagar y tragarse sus gilipolleces ;y que en algún sitio y en algún lugar algún oscense (o varios según lo vayan viendo ) aparte de llamarle de todo ;posiblemente no se aguante /en y se lo estampen físicamente en su puta cara SU ASCO ….. y que por ser UN MIEDA ;los de compromis que lo pusieron pues habla en su nombre “ya no son de fiar “ 

¿sabe este lobotomizado que NO es de izquierdas ? y que es un progre /necionatonto , paleto , prepotente , autista y lobotomizado que creyéndose rico y que franco tiene la culpa (y no sus colegas catalufos ) es un rufian mas (sin cobrar como él ) al servicio de los arancelarios caciques catalufos de su madrit "de toda la vida "
---------------------
Aparte de lo anterior el iluminado de baldomi y resto de progres /nececionatontos ; y *“para que se ocupen de los gobiernos de su Tierra junto con el oropel que producen , por muy irresponsables que se crean como progres /necionatontos y comprendan que no todo , ni la mayor parte en lo de las culpas es de madrit ¿que solo hace leyes marco ? *...

Les explico que desde la entrada en EU ; hay libre competencia y comercio (cada uno escoge lo más eficaz y eficiente ) ;que desde las autonomías cada una maneja el 85 % de su presupuesto y donde se invierte su porcentaje de beneficios de su madrit en fomento (de acuerdo con madrit ) ; que el hecho de hablar un idioma local no te hace ser un ser de luz / semidios y ¿pensando pues están lobotomizados ? llegar a pensar que solo los derechos son para ellos ¿como los de itaca ?; que ser aldeano te aleja de lo eficiente y eficaz (aparte de que pretender ser arancelario* te hace odioso* ) y te acerca al cortijo de “todo más caro y peor “ por ser los productos y coros y danzas de los del amado líder y panda y “de aquí /aquí” (sin competencia porque lo de fuera es tabú; para la tribu ) ….

Aparte de que el tema del asunto (corredor mediterraneo ) es un nuevo mantra (como el prucces ) de los nacionalistos de la barca de itaca para que los ruc,s no vean "aún " el erial (por los motivos que puse ) ;para que los de compromis piensen que la culpa es de madrit (tienen unos complejos progres y de inferioridad ante lo catalufo que asustan y son de sicólogo argentino también o simplemente son tahúres y lo que quieren es vivir como rufian y panda a costa del presupuesto valenciano ¿NO? ) para intentar retrasar Madrid (lo tienen claro ) y resto de Españas pues cada uno puede escoger el puerto que quiera competir y considere más eficaz y eficiente para sus productos …. 

Los puertos andaluces aglutinan la mitad de suministro de frutas y verduras de toda España

explicación (de lo anterior ) para algún “agilipollao de compromis y los ruc,s ": ¡ no tienen que pasar por barna a pagar aranceles ! ;es que no son muy listos ; ¿ sabíais esto ya?

Pues toda la mercancía entra y sale por los puertos (no los arancelarios de barna y bilbo “per espanya “ de franco !como antes ! ) ¡sobre el 60 %! y subiendo hasta el 70 % de la mercancía en breve porque es lo mas eficaz y eficiente y barato …

Autopista Vigo-Nantes | puertos.es

Que el resto va por camión ; y solo un 3 % por ferrocarril por mucho que les pongáis  vías de oro (el mantenimiento del oropel a descontar de vuestros beneficios de madrit )…

La concesionaria del túnel del Pertús presenta preconcurso de acreedores | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

y la cara y urgente por avión (menos aún que por tren ) …..

El aeropuerto de Zaragoza supera al de Barcelona por la carga aérea movida en agosto | Cadena de Suministro

Porque el corredor mediterraneo (por todos los motivos que expuse antes )* solo vale para guiris y cercanías entre ciudades y urbanizaciones* ; Pues ¡mientras no se sature roterdan por los megacontenedores del canal de la mancha y tengan que ir a Algeciras (2050 ) toda la carga por ferrocarril que pase por los pirineos 3 MT/año puede pasar por el humilde y sentimental canfranc en pocos años (de entrada la mitad 1,5 MT/año ) que los de nueva Aquitania y Aragón (madrit /paris /bruselas ) nos encargaremos de arreglar * por cuatro perras y poco mantenimiento *;pues tenemos que hacer muchas mas cosas !por todo Aragón! 

Y los únicos que se pueden beneficiar de ese poco tráfico (hasta que se sature roterddan 2050 ) *son los núcleos de conexión/ intercambiadores centrales y vertebradores entre puertos y plataformas logísticas de zona de toda la península (Madrid ;ZAZ y ¿ Antequera si despierta y es necesaria ?) mal que le pese al que le pese por eficacia y eficiencia .*
------------------------------

¡BALDOMÍ ME DAS ASCO TÚ y todos los de compromís que te pusieron (paleto mio ) ¡


----------



## latinito (26 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Un pequeño detalle,
> 
> Autovias estatales
> Aragon 604 km
> Cataluña 370 km



Pues .....

!Aún! nos faltan *por acabar algunos tramos en dos autovías * la de lerida a pamplona ( y dos tramos mas: doblar la de figueruelas a tudela y la de llegar hasta la bifurcación de alcañiz (tarragona /vinaroz ) pero tranquilo lo estamos haciendo con nuestra parte de beneficios de nuestro madrit (nuestros representantes en este y en el resto de asuntos ;por la cuenta que les trae , no lo invierten en oropel/pompeu fabra /coros y danzas / pagazas "per el poble " .... y si en repartir las infraestructuras y servicios por TODO Aragón desde hace 40 años (y tras mil discusiones ;lo vamos vertebrando !todo Aragón ! eso de autovías solo es lo grande y para nosotros lo mediano /pequeño/indvidual es igual de importante; pues afecta a un aragonés (si tiene derecho ) ) 

El gas natural llegará a todos los barrios de la capital en el plazo de tres años

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...cipios_aragon_antes_final_ano_361561_300.html

¿cuanto hace que no se ha inundado un pueblo , anegado un barrio , quedado sin agua un pueblo ;incendios pavorosos .......* PORQUE ÉRAMOS ZONA "DE ESO" CADA AÑO HACE 40 AÑOS "per espanya " ,NO ?* pues eso es gestión (y no oropel )y como todo lo de la ama de casa si lo hace bien !no es noticia !

*!quizás tiene algo que ver ! : *

Google Maps

Que franco (y la caixa) ya habían hecho las autopistas de pago que les interesaban y que no pasaban por el 99 % de Aragón y menos vertebraban España .

que somos por extensión el 10% de España 

Que quitando madrid ;somos el mas grande cruce de caminos de la península ; un cruce de caminos por los que todos alguna (o siempre) vez; tienen que pasar.

Oportunidades Más Allá De La Crisis En España Aragón, Come and Connect Subt Español


que los arancelarios en su madrit franquista solo habían hecho autopista de pago (pagada por el resto hasta el día de hoy ) para conectar los puertos arancelarios "per espanya " de bilbo y barna.

*Que los aragones desde que volvimos hace 40 años* (por el abandono de madrit con lo del agua ) nos ocupamos (chino , chano y sin reblar ) en conertar nuestro centro irradiador central (ZAZ ) con madrid , bilbo , burdeos , toulouse , barna y valencia ; sin olvidar el mundo y el resto de comarcas y valles (que se pudieran salvar del abandono "ellos solos; con la ayuda de los demás" !por muy pequeño que sea ! y a la par de lo inmenso "todos somos aragoneses y nadie es el amadolider que sea :ARAGON " *¿conoces alguno que viva/haya vivido de "per Aragón " ?* ) 

Centro de Estudios de FÃ*sica del Cosmos de AragÃ³n

galáctica teruel - Buscar con Google

http://www.plazalogistica.com/index.aspx


Pero y es que además .....

http://www.turismodearagon.com/es/aragon-tu-reino.html


----------



## Sonico (26 Feb 2017)

Urederra dijo:


> Ójala saliese adelante y *me alegraría por los aragoneses.
> *
> Pero esto del tunel de "Canfranc" me recuerda al día de la marmota.



Y por todos los españoles.Sería buena cosa.


----------



## dragon33 (26 Feb 2017)

Es hora de pasar de chantajes nacionalistas un buen bypass en comunicaciones respecto a Cataluña no solo es necesario sino estratégico.


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Pero paletazo, que los esquiadores madrileños tienen la misma autovia hasta Huesca que la que tenian hace casi 20 años. Y antes de la autovia tambien eran de madrid 1 de cada 3 esquiadores.
> 
> Me puedes decir a que estaciones de esqui de Euskadi o Navarra iban antes a esquiar los madrileños? Me quiero reir un rato de ti



Vamos a ver si te pongo un poco en cancion.

La autovia mudejar se empezo a construir por tramos en 1997 . 

Es decir, hace 20 años y sigue sin terminar en el tramo del pirineo hasta el famoso tunel que se pide hacer.

Casualmente, 2016 lo hemos terminado con record de turistas en Aragon.

A mejores vias e infraestructuras, mas aumento de turismo. 

Son hechos. 

Si hubiera tunel en somport con autovia a ambos extremos del pirineo, vendrian franceses y aumentaria el turismo nacional hasta el pirineo por tener autovia

A ver si te vas enterando de la realidad.

La ap2 se empezo a finales de los años 60. Es decir, todo el tramo 

Barcelona-Zaragoza ha tenido 47-48 años para crecer.

La mudejar empezo a estar terminada hace 10 años.

No pidas que una zona crezca en 10 años, lo mismo que otras que llevan mas de 40 años.

La ap7 masa de lo mismo, estaba hecha en Cataluña en los años 70

No se si vas captando la diferencia. 

Cataluña autopìsta/autovias terminadas en los años 70.....Aragon año 2000 y pico.

Llevais 30 años de ventaja, POR QUE ESPAÑA METIO EL DINERO DE TODOS ALLI.

No pretendas que con 30/40 años de ventaja en infraestructuras, os igualemos en dos dias. Sera poco a poco, una decada o dos mas o tres.

Lo gracioso es que ahora os joda que se haga lo mismo en otras zonas y no se os siga beneficiando a vosotros.

Con respecto a esquiadores, solo te puedo decir que los pollos que se montan por la autovia ahora, no se montaban hace 20 años Asi que unos cuantos mas vendran.

Conforme mejoran las infraestructuras, el crecimiento de Aragon no para.

Si no lo quieres admitir, me da lo mismo, pero los datos ahi estan.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2017 at 10:51 ----------




valens dijo:


> La velocidad máxima permitida en autovias y autopistas para camiones es de 90 km/h. Y por otro lado, intenta poner a un camión cargado subiendo pendientes del 5% al 7% a más de 60 km/h. Por Monrepos suben los camiones a 110?
> 
> Respecto a que Aragon es la comunidad con menos km de autovía o autopista por km cuadrado. Supongo que te refieres a esto. La UE señala a Aragón como una de las regiones con menos autovías pese a su crecimiento | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es
> 
> ...



Lo que insinua la noticia, con el detalle de las autovias, es simplemente que Aragon no para de crecer desde que empezamos a tener medios .

Llevamos una decada con unas inversiones que se han ido frenando y frenando, pero que al final han llegado y los resultados ahi estan. Crecimiento y mas crecimiento. 

En la Ue deben de flipar en colores, de ver como una zona que no para de crecer, estrategica geograficamente hablando y con sitio de sobras para invertir, sea frenada tan claramente por catalanes y vascos.


----------



## latinito (26 Feb 2017)

*y !no para!* (unido ya a toulouse por inversiones ) ...

Inicio


----------



## Sr.nadie (26 Feb 2017)

Los catalanes,vascos,valencianos, madrileños y andaluces viven del r78. 
Tenemos que independizarnos por supervivencia (que se queden ellos sus moros y su viogen)


----------



## jdejuan (26 Feb 2017)

La de cositas que no entiendes, valens,...
Que si Aragón y el resto de España invirtió MUCHISIMO dinero en Cataluña para creciera como ha crecido, que en Argentina se hable español, que el apellido más común en Cataluña sea García, que en las invasiones napoleónicas Gerona fue machacada por los franceses!! a quien tanto queréis pero tanto miedito os dan, y que Gerona debiera estar más agradecida que ninguna al resto de España, que el reino catalano aragonés nunca existio, que el 1714 nunca fue una guerra de secesión, que el catalanismo es todo un fraude para robar a los catalanes lo que el resto de españoles invierten y han invertido alli, que Cataluna sólo es una región más de España, que el puces es otro fraude que sólo ha dividido a los catalanes; que el separatismo nunca será permitido por los CATALANES no separatistas, y que cuando pidan AUXILI los convergentes, el resto de españoles machacará a los sediciosos como ha sido siempre y como tienen derecho...


----------



## La Tabiques (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> El resto de España invirtio mucho en Cataluña...
> 
> La realidad es que el resto de España se moria de hambre y los mas arriesgados, o los más trabajadores o los más inteligentes emigraron.




Dad gracias a franco desagradecidos . Si en vez de en Cataluña , franco hubiese puesto la industria en Andalucía. Por ejemplo la SEAT .....
La historia sería al revés.....el tren se hubiese llamado el barcelonés con la gente bajándose en santa justa con una maleta unas alpargatas y una butifarra....


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Pero os quedais a latinito. Ok?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-feb-2017 at 13:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Debes entender el termino proporcion. 

Q los catalanes nos roban, ya que lo nombras es un hecho contrastado en inumerables sentencias judiciales.


----------



## Sr.nadie (26 Feb 2017)

Media aljaferia en Madrid y salen con unas mierdas de curas,anonadado toy. 
Vergüenza poca


----------



## SheKuzma (26 Feb 2017)

España, colonia de Cataluña.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Dejalo. Lo de que los madrileños van al Pirineo aragonés a esquiar en el AVE ha sido buenísimo!!
> La suerte que tienen es que no hay buenos pasos porque entonces casi nadie iría a esquiar en Aramon. Con unos tuneles en codiciones la mayoría iria a esquiar a Francia,* estaciones de esquí mucho mas baratas y con más nieve.*



Lo de la nieve me ha llegado hasta el alma.
¿nos roba la nieve?
:8:


----------



## latinito (26 Feb 2017)

La nieve como motor económico en A vivir Huesca este domingo - Radio Huesca


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Sijena, objeto de deseo de Aragón y Cataluña | Cataluña | EL PAÍS
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a esto.
> 
> ...



Me estoy conteniendo bastante, pero la verdad es que dan ganas de acordarse de toda vuestra ascendencia andaluza enterrada hace años.

Esta disputa y otras muchas, arrancan en el momento que nos damos cuenta de lo ladrones y sinverguenzas que son nuestros vecinos.

Hay obras, alguna, REGALADA oficialmente a Madrid . Lo que no hay en Madrid son cientos y cientos de obras robadas y expoliadas a Aragon.

Es que ya uno, se contiene con los herederos de al andalus en Cataluña, pero decir que hay media aljaferia en Madrid, como sostiene alguno, es ya coñeo, cuando ahora mismo no devolvemos ni los arcos que regalamos en su dia al museo de Madrid y que dudo que ya salgan de aqui pese a ser un regalo.

Deberias enterarte, ademas de lo que dicen en la TV3 , que fue precisamente cuando se pasaron a la diocesis de Lerida las parroquias de Aragon, cuando se expolio y ROBO con mayusculas todo lo que pudisteis y mas, muchas veces como en Sigena, con la excusa de que habia que restaurar piezas.

Precisamente Cataluña pierde todas las demandas sobre los robos realizados, POR QUE NO OLVIDAMOS 

Todo tiene su lado positivo, no cuesta nada decir que los catalanes son una banda de ladrones y mala gente


----------



## jorobachov (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Tendrías más éxito enseñandole física cuantica a un mono. Jejeje. Son los típicos paletos que se extienden por internet. Antes se encontraban recluidos en las barras de bar, pero ahora se extienden como el derrame de un petrolero.




Oye, funcicat... pero vosotros no marchabais ya ???? sois como el típico vecino pesado que te entretiene en el descansillo de la escalera cuando quieres montarte en el ascensor, y te da la vara, y sigue, y sigue.... y no para....


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Algo me dice que un paleto como tu desconoce que paso en Sijena, las monjas vendieron y la Generalitat compro. Si ahora el gobierno que entonces no quis saber nada quiere que los bienes sean suyos lo minimo que deben hacer es devolver el dinero de la compra mas el IPC puesto que las monjas no creo que suelten un euro.
> 
> Y si como otros tarados del foro no te has enterado, tengo de catalan lo mismo que de astronauta pues soy castellano y he residido 15 años en Zaragoza.



Ya sabemos todos que eres el mas listo. 

Manana vienen unas monjas y ponen en venta el pilar y lo.compras tu junto con.tus.amigos.catalanes y pensaras oh dios de la sapiencia y la inteligencia que tu compra.es.legal.

En este caso hasta las facturas son falsas. Por eso no ganan un puto juicio. Todo robado expoliado incumpliendo hasta las normas de aquellos años. Imaginate con las leyes actuales

Para no.ser catalan va mucho.con.tu forma de ser y lo de astronauta no.te va mal tampoco, por que estasen las nubes


----------



## jorobachov (26 Feb 2017)

snoopi dijo:


> Ya sabemos todos que eres el mas listo.
> 
> Manana vienen unas monjas y ponen en venta el pilar y lo.compras tu junto con.tus.amigos.catalanes y pensaras oh dios de la sapiencia y la inteligencia que tu compra.es.legal.
> 
> ...




Este notas es cata*jew*zuelano de pro... eso de que no lo es, es cuento chino....


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Tendrías más éxito enseñandole física cuantica a un mono. Jejeje. Son los típicos paletos que se extienden por internet. Antes se encontraban recluidos en las barras de bar, pero ahora se extienden como el derrame de un petrolero.



Ya sabemos que sois muy listos.

Perder todos los.juicios y recursos hasta en.tribunales del vaticano y venir a defender el ROBO a burbuja, es de traca. Para descojonarnos.de.vosotros hasta el juicio.final.

Y encima llamar paleto al que os explica, lo que no llegais a.comprender.ni con decenas d e sentencias en contra.

O el otro listo que dice.que esta la aljaferia.entera en madrit.

No.cabe un tonto mas en es te pais. 

O los que.creen que no.vienen mas esquiadores o.empresas con las mejoras de autovias.

No.se que hariamos.sin gente tan lista como vosotros


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Feb 2017)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Los catalanes,vascos,valencianos, madrileños y andaluces viven del r78.
> Tenemos que independizarnos por supervivencia (que se queden ellos sus moros y su viogen)



Es que yo creo que los aragoneses tienen que hacer autocrítica y reconocer que su principal problema es que Zaragoza capital ha fagocitado toda la comunidad. Yo no creo que esta circunstancia se de con tanta virulencia en ninguna otra comunidad. 

Según el Gobierno de Aragón, entre 1900 y 2011 (evolución provincias) Huesca perdió el 11% de su población, Teruel el 43% mientras que Zaragoza aumentó la suya en un 230%. 

Pero la provincia de Zaragoza sin su capital también ha disminuido en ese período un 8% *mientras que la capital ha aumentado en un 700%*

No es normal que la Capital tuviera 678115 habitantes en 2011 mientras que las capitales de Huesca y Teruel tengan sólo 52030 y 35659 habitantes respectivamente.

Hay un informe demoledor del Justicia Aragonés, si váis a la página 370 veréis que la despoblación ha afectado a prácticamente todas las comarcas de Aragón salvo la capital

http://www.eljusticiadearagon.com/gestor/ficheros/_n000146_La%20despoblaci%F3n%20en%20Arag%F3n.PDF


El Justicia ve en la despoblación uno de los problemas "más graves" de Aragón: *El Justicia de Aragón, Fernando García Vicente, considera que la despoblación es uno de los problemas "más graves" que afectan a la Comunidad aragonesa, que concentra la mayor parte de sus habitantes en unos pocos puntos de territorio.*

El Justicia ve en la despoblación uno de los problemas 'más graves' de Aragón - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón


En mi opinión tanto Huesca como Teruel se tienen que buscar la vida fuera de la buricracia de su capital. Teruel creo que ya lo está haciendo. Huesca no se debe dejar engañar con proyectos de muy difícil ejecución como las conexiones por autopista o ferroviaria por los Pirineos o depender del turismo de nieve (unión de valles esquiables etc) entre otras cosas porque cada vez hay menos nieve. Mal que les pese a algunos, la prosperidad comenzará a llegar cuando exista un eje de autovía completo entre Pamplona y Lérida. En el caso de la Jacetania, tanto el pantano de Yesa como Monrepos son murallas que impiden el desarrollo de la zona.


----------



## jorobachov (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Lo que yo si que sé es que hacemos con borregos como vosotros. Uno de los paises mas corruptos, arruinados, sin desarrollo industrial, sin tecnología. Ese es vuestro legado.




Bueno, ahí vuestro abuelo cebolleta era el que partía el bacalao (es lo que tiene el correrse juergas con el campechano y saber tantas cosas). No son pocos los proyectos boicoteados por vuestro gran jefe yude para que industrias y empresas no se estableciesen en ciertas ubicaciones.... que lo sabemos !!!



que además manejáis los mass-mierda de eus-cat-ña


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Que las monjas se lo ofrecieron al gobierno de Aragon y obviamente estos pasaron de comprar. Que no se compro ocultando la operacion y por supuesto, las monjas cobraron y ahora no veo al gobierno de Aragon pidiendoles que devuelvan el dinero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-feb-2017 at 20:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Leete . "Las monjas". 

Con lo.listo e inteligente q eres no.comprendes que.unos.curas o unas monjas no pueden vender el.patrimonio de un pais?

No.obstante , de sijena las.monjas no.vendieron nada. No.hay documento alguno. Naaada.
Llego un catalan. Arranco los.murales y luego vino otro a arrancar el.resto.

Todo.despues de que los.milicianos catalanes quemaran el.convento y robaran piezas y piezas.

Hasta tal punto llego la cosa, que lo robado en los 60 al monasterio , los listos catalanes lo expusieron como de un castillo de lerida......por que.sabian que era ROBADO.

No te creas las batallitas de TV3

Y te vuelvo a repetir, qie.mi.manana los curas de venden EL PILAR por 3000 euros, qie sepas queno.cuela.

Si pagas ppr algo que es ilegal tu puto problema. Se lo reclamas a las monjas.

Aun asi, confundes litigios. en los murales de sigena nadie.vendio.nada. se robo sin mas


----------



## snoopi (26 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que los vuestros (franquistas) opinaban lo contrario.
> 
> Sijena, 1936: la Causa General | Cataluña | EL PAÍS



Supongo que no te has enterado de la.nueva demanda por.esta difamacion.


Cuando al.catalan le caiga .huevo por difamar, no te cabrees.


----------



## Sr.nadie (26 Feb 2017)

Los capiteles dónde están?
Qué político regala libremente El Prado y no pasa nada,aún más, y le dejan?
Que consulta ha habido con el expolio (me gusta esta palabra por los papeles de la corona que había en Salamanca y fueron pa cataluña)cultural a mi pueblo? 
Y si ponemos el pib, y las eléctricas y se van los mi

---------- Post added 26-feb-2017 at 23:19 ----------

Los capiteles dónde están?
Qué político regala libremente El Prado y no pasa nada,aún más, y le dejan?
Que consulta ha habido con el expolio (me gusta esta palabra por los papeles de la corona que había en Salamanca y fueron pa cataluña)cultural a mi pueblo? 
Y si ponemos el pib, las eléctricas, se van los militares, los curas y los moros en 10 años tenemos el doble de población. 
Que llevamos toda vida aportando a los paguiteros del r78 para que toda escoria española mame y sufriendo sus cacicadas.


----------



## snoopi (27 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Pero paleto, si te crees que me informo por TV3 eres mas tonto de lo que me pueda imaginar.
> En Aragon hemos pagado a escote muchas cosas que ahora decide la iglesia como se usan. Somos tan tontos que incluso de quitamos la morralla a precio de oro.



Pues parece que te informas en tv3 donde hablan de la paella catalana el aneto catalan o los reyes catalanes.

En algun sitio de esos seguro.

Cuando cataluña que se le beneficia siempre que.se puede, pierde todas las demaandas, piensa lo claro que esta el robo o apropiacion indebida.

Sigues son.entender queuna monja o un cura no puede vender el pilar aunque.sea titular.

Del.mismo.modo que no.se pueden sacar cuadros o arte de españa aunque seas dueño y lovendas .

No.se puede.

Imaginate que si esos casos no cuelan, como puede colar queuna monja diga que es dueña de 97 piezas de joyeria de un monasterio.

Y vas y lo.compras. es que eres muy tonto.

No.pretendas darvalidez a una venta asi. Por favor. Se serio.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2017 at 15:01 ----------




valens dijo:


> Difamar por mostrar documentos históricos que otros ocultan?
> Que poco sabes de la guerra civil. Yo no digo que no hubiera gente de Barcelona, pero que hubo gente de Sijena, lo atestiguan hasta los de Sijena. Claro que es mucho más cómodo crear el enemigo exterior.
> Al final va a resultar que fueron los catalanes los únicos que participaron en la guerra civil. Promocionando el golpe de estado y las checas todo al mismo tiempo. El resto de España estaba tranquilamente es sus casas sin enterarse de nada. En la bolsa de Bielsa, supongo que también solo habia catalanes. Y en la Sierra de Albarracin tambien.
> 
> ...



Ocultar....lo que.esta en una web del ministerio y puedes acceder tu mismo?

Se le.demanda ppr afirmar que.fueron los.del pieblo.los que quemaron el monasterio usando.datos parciales o.basados en opiniones particulares.

El.enemigo lo creas cuando le robas a alguien y encima le llamas paleto.

El.enemigo lo creas cuando montas en colera y te niegas a una travesia central dicoendo de todo como tirar el dinero, cuando tus vecinos no dicen nada ni se oponen a la travesia mediterranea.

El enemigo lo.creas cuando.dices que el aneto es catalan o la paella o los reyes de aragon 

El.enemigo lo creas cuando dices que el resto de espanoles os robamos

El.enemigo lo.creas haciendo carteles de apadrinar niños extremeñOs

Y de estas, mil.

Pese a todo.pese a declarar desde su cargo esas acusaciones. Pese a ganar todos los juicios, el alcalde de sijena sigue.havalndo de comunidades hermanas.

Mira la diferencia 

El.enemigo exterior lo.toene extremadamente facil para dejar de serlo. Pero insiste en ser enemigo


----------



## snoopi (27 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Que tú seas un paleto, un gilipollas de mierda y tonto perdido no implica que los aragoneses lo sean. Imbecil.



Imbecil o.gilipollas o paleto es otra manera mas de hacer enemigos.

Como puedes ver, no me he rebajado.en ningun momento a vuestro nivel.

En aragon , por doquier, dan asco los catalanes, no.se les quiere ni ver.

En aragon, pese a las.migajas que nos caen en inversiones, les damos.mil vueltas a la.comunidad vecina, con el.detalle de vivir mucho mejor y con mucha mas calidad de vida.

Los catamanes qje sigan.atendiendo.guiris.borrachos y poniendo tuercas en mas fabricas que les.dejo franco.

Ya se acabara el chollo


----------



## snoopi (27 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> Eres tú el representante de Aragón? No. Solo eres un gilipollas. Es más, eres una vergüenza para Aragón.
> Conozco muchos aragoneses y gilipollas como tú, pocos.



Cuando no has sido capaz de demostrar ni un solo.asunto, en el que los catalanes tuvieran razon, has pasado al insulto y al.menosprecio.

Me la.suda lo.que opine alguien que se.informa en.tv3 sobre.mi. no cambiara la.realidad de.mi comunidad ni de la catalana.

El.eje central se hara, que de eso va el.hilo, auenque pasen 100 años para ello y sera la puntilla para los.de la sardana


----------



## snoopi (27 Feb 2017)

valens dijo:


> "Tu comunidad". Jajaja. Probablemente te relacionas con imbeciles como tu. Y ya te piensas que todos los aragoneses son como tú. Con los que me relaciono yo son normales.



Deberas entender que lo que para ti es normal , quizas sea muy anormal para otros.

Me imagino lo.que es rodearte de gente normal, para ti, cuando ves normal que una monja venda patrimonio de una comunidad o un catalan.arranque dexenas de metros de.murales de un monasterio pa llevarselos a su casa.

De que manicomio.dices que son los.maños que.conoces?


----------



## jpjp (28 Feb 2017)

Y ciudadanos otro partido que busca el corredor mediterraneo, bien es bueno saberlo, aunque es normal nació de cataluña como no.


----------



## jpjp (23 Mar 2017)

Rajoy promete más inversiones a Cataluña en un cambio de relación - Tema del día - El Periódico de Aragón

Hay que acallar a los independentistas como no, los catalanes, 17000 millones de euros que poca vergüenza tienen.


----------



## laVerdadEstaAhíAfuera (7 May 2017)

Tenemos unos políticos que solo hacen ricos a los ricos,
tanto si son de izquierdas, de derechas o superprogres, todo por los votos y sus sillones. ¡Pais de corruptos!

Diez horas y media de tren para recorrer 360 kilómetros

*La línea Valencia-Zaragoza, que une la tercera y la quinta ciudad más pobladas, se queda sin tráfico por la escasa utilidad para las mercancías*






Entrada en el Puerto de Valencia del tren procedente
de Zaragoza con coches de General Motors 
que es desviado por Tarragona debido al mal estado de la línea que atraviesa Teruel.

¿Cuál es la forma más rápida de ir en ferrocarril de Valencia a Zaragoza? Dando un rodeo por Madrid.

La culpa la tiene el precario estado de la línea directa, la que pasa por Teruel, que obliga a los trenes a reducir la velocidad en muchos tramos a 30 kilómetros por hora, e incluso a 20 km/h en varios momentos. Los servicios de viajeros, apenas tres al día de ida y vuelta, tardan más de cinco horas en recorrer los 359 km que separan la tercera y la quinta ciudad más pobladas de España (casi un minuto por kilómetro), mientras que cogiendo dos AVE, con escala en Madrid, y haciendo el doble de kilómetros, se invierte una hora menos. Y para el sector de las mercancías, los efectos de la mala conservación de la vía resultan todavía más sangrantes.

Hasta diez horas y media empleaban los convoyes que transportaban los coches de General Motors desde su planta en Figueruelas (Zaragoza) al Puerto de Valencia en un trayecto interminable que empeoraba más si cabe cuando llovía. “La combinación del agua con la pendiente de algunas zonas hacía que la máquina patinara y una vez tuvo que darse la vuelta”, aseguran fuentes de la multinacional. Ante este panorama, Renfe decidió hace unos meses desviar por Tarragona el tren que la compañía fleta cada semana con destino a Turquía “porque sale mejor de precio”. El rodeo, en este caso, supone cerca de 400 kilómetros extra entre ambos sentidos.

...

Diez horas y media de tren para recorrer 360 kilómetros | Economía | EL PAÍS

Ni por Canfrac ni para IR AL Mediterraneo sin TENER QUE PASAR POR LOS CHANTAJISTAS... ... todo para los chantajistas. Pena de pais que quiere trabajar sin peajes.

Las inversiones si fueran para Aragón ..... habría trabajo, rentabilidades y muchas empresas sin depender de los chantajistas ...
¡viva el corredor de la VIA CENTRAL DEL PIRINEO!
La verdad está ahó afuera.


----------



## jpjp (25 Sep 2017)

Y como no iu, podemos y psoe los que no quieren la travesia central del pirineo:
Las Cortes apoyan la integración del área logística Cinca Medio, Somontano y la Litera en Aragón Plataforma Logística - Radio Huesca
Y el pp como complice aceptandolo.


----------



## socrates99 (26 Sep 2017)

Habra que cortar el Ebro en Mequinenza y que beban mierda los independentistas,no?


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Sep 2017)

socrates99 dijo:


> Habra que cortar el Ebro en Mequinenza y que beban mierda los independentistas,no?



Y el agua sobrante de Aragón, para Murcia y Comunidad Valenciana, que seguro que la aprecian mucho más.


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2017)

Después de lo de estos días, ya es necesario autovía con 3 o 4 carriles por sentido, más un buen túnel de alta velocidad, como el de suiza "Túnel de base de San Gotardo" de 57km se podría hacer por los pirineos.
Ya es hora que se haga la infraestructura necesaria para conectar por el centro, llevándolo a Zaragoza y de hay Madrid y aprovechando que se puede bajar a Teruel y de hay al puerto de valencia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Oct 2017)

otro motivo mas para el corredor Aragon-Francia.


----------



## italica (3 Oct 2017)

Joder estoy hay que abrirlo ya.


De todas maneras pones un LEOPARDO 2e en la entrada y ni mozos de la cuadra ni su puta madre.....


----------



## spitfire (3 Oct 2017)

jpjp dijo:


> Después de lo de estos días, ya es necesario autovía con 3 o 4 carriles por sentido, más un buen túnel de alta velocidad, como el de suiza "Túnel de base de San Gotardo" de 57km se podría hacer por los pirineos.
> Ya es hora que se haga la infraestructura necesaria para conectar por el centro, llevándolo a Zaragoza y de hay Madrid y aprovechando que se puede bajar a Teruel y de hay al puerto de valencia.



no puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo que dices pero te recuerdo que los PPatriotas que gobiernan desde Madrid lo único en lo que piensan es en sus cuentas bancarias de ultramar, en evadir impuestos, y en llevarse jugosas coimas en cada contratación del Estado aunque éstas no valgan para nada.

Apuesto plenamente por la Travesía Central Pirenaica y a ser posible que los "PPatriotas" no gestionen nada que todos sabemos dónde acaba el dinero (...allá por el Caribe...)

---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 11:34 ----------

Es más, lo lógico es hacer el corredor mediterráneo y en Valencia o Sagunto desviarlo a Teruel-Zaragoza- Canfranc y que salga por ahí a Francia; Cataluña nos va a hacer la vida imposible en cuanto se independicen; no hay más que ver que la huelga general de hoy es para desestabilizar la economía española.


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> no puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo que dices pero te recuerdo que los PPatriotas que gobiernan desde Madrid lo único en lo que piensan es en sus cuentas bancarias de ultramar, en evadir impuestos, y en llevarse jugosas coimas en cada contratación del Estado aunque éstas no valgan para nada.
> 
> Apuesto plenamente por la Travesía Central Pirenaica y a ser posible que los "PPatriotas" no gestionen nada que todos sabemos dónde acaba el dinero (...allá por el Caribe...)
> 
> ...



Es que los del pp son unos complices y siempre lo han sido de los independentistas catalanes y vascos y de toda la izquierda española, por eso para mi el pp es un partido socialdemócrata, nunca ha derogado una ley del psoe y siempre ha hecho lo que le han dicho de país vasco y Cataluña y en menor medida de Galicia.


----------



## spitfire (3 Oct 2017)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que los del pp son unos complices y siempre lo han sido de los independentistas catalanes y vascos y de toda la izquierda española, por eso para mi el pp es un partido socialdemócrata, nunca ha derogado una ley del psoe y siempre ha hecho lo que le han dicho de país vasco y Cataluña y en menor medida de Galicia.



El PP es un partido radical antisistema


----------



## latinito (3 Oct 2017)

Dejad en paz a los aragoneses (aquitanos y SU PRESIDENTE y midie pyrenees y madrit y paris y bruselas ) que no somos necionatontos paletos y nadie debería serlo : 

el canfranc se hará en el 2020 porque es rentable y necesario y estamos de acuerdo aquitanos y aragoneses ) Y PORQUE LOS ARAGONESES Y EL PRESIDENTE DE AQUITANIA (parece aragonés ) LO HEMOS DECIDIDO DESPUES DE MIL ESTUDIOS ECONÓMICOS Y POR SER UN SENTIMIENTO ARAGONÉS (y lo de que gracias a los gilipollas de los catalufos tengamos además un viento de cola es "accesorio " )

la TPC se hará en el 2050 porque LO HEMOS DECIDIDO DESPUES DE MIL ESTUDIOS ECONÓMICOS Y LOS CHINOS Y BRUSELAS Y POR SER UN SENTIMIENTO ARAGONÉS (y lo de que gracias a los gilipollas de los catalufos tengamos además un viento de cola es "accesorio " )


PD: eso ;de los catalufos y madrit es acccesorio ;los aragones y nuestros estudios económicos (reales y no de itaca ) y mil discusiones internas HACEN LO QUE HICIMOS, HACEMOS Y HAREMOS LOS ARAGONESES .

*lo vemos ya tan logrado lo del canfranc ( burdeos /valencia ) y lo de la TPC (toulouse /madrid ) que ya hay aragones que están empezando otra cosa y ya está en la (su ) DGA ;puede que quede poco para que vuelva a ser un sentimiento y realidad aragonesa tras los estudios economicos REALES :

Vecinos y empresarios de Benasque reavivan la aspiración de abrir un túnel hacia Francia | Noticias de Suplementos en Heraldo.es

y espero que todas las españas pues tenemos autonomía vayan haciendo lo mismo .

!VIVA ESPAÑA !


----------



## caralimon (3 Oct 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Aragon y Aquitania presionan ante la UE para reabrir el tunel de Canfranc



Me parece muy bien

El corredor central que se queda en España

Saludos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Oct 2017)

Hoy mas que nunca..viva el corredor central!!!


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2017)

Yo lo llamo siempre al proyecto este travesia central del pirineo:
Travesía central del Pirineo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Fundación Transpirenaica. Travesía Central del Pirineo

Que sería bueno que estuvieran estos enlaces en el primer post.


----------



## latinito (3 Oct 2017)

jpjp dijo:


> Yo lo llamo siempre al proyecto este travesia central del pirineo:
> Travesía central del Pirineo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Fundación Transpirenaica. Travesía Central del Pirineo
> ...



!Tienes razón y puede que sea su definición exacta (no te lo niego ) ! ;pero eso es para aragoneses en mi "modesta" opinión *.

--------------------------

*y por si te interesa el motivo por el cual lo le llamo habitualmente TPC (travesía central del pirineo ) : 

es por resaltar a los necionatontos y progres * el tunel de la TPC que es la TPC * y que es casi lo único que falta por hacer y que !dios mediante ! pagarán los chinos por interés y necesidad tras los estudios de bruselas en marcha y la decisión de los vallles de paso que Aragón cedió a midi pyrinees y ya está tomada en los estudios de bruselas y mientras en Aragón ;la DGA y la empresa privada se está concentrando en potenciar la nueva terminal Monzón /barbastro a la par que reavilitar la estación de canfranc (ya de la DGA por cesión de fomento /madrit ) 

TERMINAL INTERMODAL MONZÓN

La nueva estación y la urbanización integral de Canfranc estarán concluidas a finales de 2021 | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


!VIVA ESPAÑA !


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

A ver, Canfranc es un juguete, era un test para ver si a largo valía la pena la TCP. Pero en vista de lo que hay, lo suyo es ir reabriendo el proyecto de TCP por Ainsa.


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

Ls dos obras que harian falra son la nueva línea Sagunto -Teruel y lá TCP. Eso y lo poco necesario para convertir en altas prestaciones Zaragoza-Teruel. En total son 10MM y esa obra debería ir formando parte de las prioridades.


----------



## spitfire (3 Oct 2017)

frangelico dijo:


> Ls dos obras que harian falra son la nueva línea Sagunto -Teruel y lá TCP. Eso y lo poco necesario para convertir en altas prestaciones Zaragoza-Teruel. En total son 10MM y esa obra debería ir formando parte de las prioridades.



la TCP a los clePPtómanos compulsivos les puede interesar mucho: ya sabes, en 10MM de € hay mucho de donde rascar.


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Es que por mucho que algunos ladren resulta que la alternativa de reutilizar el tunel de Canfranc es la peor con diferencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 15:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero es lo que hay si se quiere una alternativa.


----------



## gabrielo (3 Oct 2017)

el corredor central se paga sobradamente con el dinero de mas que van a dejar las empresas catalanas que van a cotizar en otras regiones.


----------



## latinito (3 Oct 2017)

frangelico dijo:


> A ver, Canfranc es un juguete, era un test para ver si a largo valía la pena la TCP. Pero en vista de lo que hay, lo suyo es ir reabriendo el proyecto de TCP por Ainsa.



(los aragoneses después de mucho discutir "entre nosotros "hacemos planes para ganar todos y los llevamos a la práctica y no rayujos de colores en planos necionatontos )

*!toda la mercancía peninsular sale y entra por los puertos porque es mas barata y cada día mas (todo lo que no tenga estudios es oropel carisimo y hay mil salous por la costa ) ! *

La concesionaria del túnel del Pertús presenta preconcurso de acreedores | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

¿sabes que todo lo que pasa por todos los pasos fronterizos españoles "en ferrocarril " no llega a 4 MT/año ?

¿sabes que todo eso pasará si se quisiera solo por el sentimental canfranc cuando se electrifique *y la mitad nada mas abrirse* ? 

¿sabes que el canfranc realmente es unir con ancho europeo Burdeos /PLA ZA / Valencia en mercancías ; y en PLAZA /TMZ barcelona /madrid /sinés /algeciras y tanger y bilbo/¿santander ? /vigo /valencia (unas décadas antes de la TPC ;planeada por bruselas y pagada por los chinos ) ? 

¿sabes (creo que eres maño o por lo menos hijo de ...) que eso es algo así como otra A23 que vertebre mas aún Aragón ? 

¿sabes que lo va a pagar europa y la empresa privada ? 

¿sabes que será la guinda de la incorporación de candanchú /astún a Aramon (sueño de todo aragonés ) 

Grupo Aramón ARAMÓN | Estaciones de esquí en Aragón

y su posterior unión a formigal "tras mil discusiones;al estilo de esta tierra " ?

ARAGON SKI CIRCUS: 8Âº dominio esquiable del mundo. AstÃºn, CandanchÃº, Formigal.

¿sabes que la estación de canfranc ya es de la DGA (cedida por madrit /fomento ) y que está ya en marcha su rehabilitación(2020 ) 

Todo listo para la rehabilitación de la estación de Canfranc y su entorno

y que* por teleférico* desde el mismo hotel estación (vendrás en en tren "durmiendo el viernes "desde valencia y madrid ) y al levantarte irás a candanchú/astún /formigal (*o cerler* o a las turolenses otro fin de semana ) 

Aragón, El Reino de la Nieve | Turismo de Aragón

y que durmiendo el domingo "en el tren "volverás a tu casa ? 

Sabes que aparte del resto de nuestros turismos potenciará mucho el católico por tren (hay mayores en esos viajes y el tren es ¿divino ?) *religioso /mariano* "muy imporrtante para nuestra economía " 

ZAZ (el Pilar ) a Torreciudad /opus barbasto parada en monzon y Lourdes (canfranc ) o a la inversa o de lado pero EN TREN.

y además que ya desde los 70 es UN SENTIMIENTO DE LOS ARAGONESES  ;es *solo cuestión de tiempo 
*


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

latinito dijo:


> (los aragoneses después de mucho discutir "entre nosotros "hacemos planes para ganar todos y los llevamos a la práctica y no rayujos de colores en planos necionatontos )
> 
> *!toda la mercancía peninsular sale y entra por los puertos porque es mas barata y cada día mas (todo lo que no tenga estudios es oropel carisimo y hay mil salous por la costa ) ! *
> 
> ...



No lo perdonaría JJ Gómez Cadenas, que en las profundidades aquellas anda buscando la doble beta sin neutrinos . por lo menos que acabe el experimento. 

Yo estoy de acuerdo con abrir Canfranc pero al menos que antes se rehaga el Huesca -Sabiñánigo con una variante bajo Sierra Caballera y la reapertura del Zuera-Ayerbe; llegando de Zaragoza en hora y pico en ancho estándar, incluso podriá haber Alvia desde Madrid o Bilbao a Jaca y Canfranc. Y es cierto que de momento España mueve poco por ferrocarril y casi todo en camión y barco .

La cosa es que camiones jamás pisarán el Pirineo Central por razones obvias, y es bueno eso
Pero trenes de camiones, que en los Alpes ya se usan, irían muy bien en un futuro por una TCP de baja cota por Ainsa y Luchon. Esto a más largo plazo, pero tiene también sentido. 

Pero ya digo que solo reabrir Canfranc sin tocar lo que hay hasta Huesca, que es una línea penosa con carril sobrante de otras, curvas, traviesas de madera y puentes de 1900, no vale. Y Francia es verdad que apuesta por ello y ha rehabilitado hasta Bedous, pero a medio plazo Luchon es mejor opción porque en lugar de con Aquitania comunica con las cercanías de Toulouse y de ahi con la POLT o la línea del Ródano.


----------



## latinito (3 Oct 2017)

(no eres maño ;solo eres "un progre /catalufo" acojonado por la reapertura que motesta a tus amiguitos catalufos y euskaldunes ¿NO ? ;pues te jodes como lo de yesa ) 




frangelico dijo:


> No lo perdonaría JJ Gómez Cadenas, que en las profundidades aquellas anda buscando la doble beta sin neutrinos . por lo menos que acabe el experimento.
> 
> *No hay ningún problema el túnel del canfranc ( FFCC ) y el del somport (carreteros ) son los de emergencias del otro en el proyecto y el laboratorio subterraneo de Canfranc ¿ni siquiera sabes su nombre ? puede seguir ampliándose y potenciándose y a la UZ a cargo del CSIC y bruselas como hasta ahora y durante toda la vida si quiere (cada vez es mayor y mas dotado pera beneficio de nuestros físicos ) *
> 
> ...



*Es tu opinión ;pero los proyectos definitivos ya están en bruselas y pagados por europa , madrit , parís , zaragoza y burdeos .

¿se siente ? ;pero lo de la TPC también está en marcha y puede que incluso el tunel de benasque luchon (carretero ) antes si sale rentable o posible .

*

*!Fin (salvo que me interese contrapropagandearte para que no intentes acomplejar españolitos )  progre desde tu pretendida superioridad moral (los terraqueos seguimos gestionado los humanos y no los daneses de blanes y sus amiguitos ) cosas que no puedes ver ¿porque no estás en mi Tierra ?*


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

Me alegro de que no afecte al NEXT . En cualquier caso yo preferiría que se hiciera además la reconstrucción de la linea vieja, pero espero que de verdad se muevan y antes de 2020 se abra el túnel porque es bueno para ir viendo cuánto tráfico se puwde generar. 
Ahora mismo es absurdo que tres de los cuatro pasos ferroviarios a Francia estén en territorio catalán y yo de verdad creo que hay sitio para dos en Aragón. La TCP obviamente es para mucho más allá de 2030 y Canfranc irá haciendo su papel.

Pero de verdad, si quieren que sea algo más que testimonial, con 500M se puede hacer la variante y reabrir el Zuera-Ayerbe . 3:30 no es tiempo de recibo para servicios de viajeros y cuanto más corran los trenes, más capacidad tendrá la línea de via unica. La gran ventaja del canfranero es que se puede pasar a ancho estándar el trazado desde Huesca sin problemas . La desventaja es que no sé si GM moverá portacoches en una línea de montaña con limitaciones de peso por eje o longitud de trenes. Por eso lo bueno sería hacer todo a la vez sobre la línea.

en cuanto a los camiones, lo que no sé es cuanto tráfico pasará , me alegro de que los franceses mejoren el Pirineo Central porque los pasos extremos ya están muy cargados (de tráfico y de nazis) , pero la calidad del trazado habrá que verla, aunque si es gratis sí que se llevará tráfico.


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Y para que se necesita una alternativa al mas necesario corredor mediterraneo?
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 18:48 ----------
> 
> ...



En ese párrafo me refiero a las carreteras, pequeño dr robert.


----------



## propileos (3 Oct 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Y para que se necesita una alternativa al mas necesario corredor mediterraneo?



Hay que acelerar las infraestructuras en Aragon, porque puede ser que a corto plazo se quede como unica puerta a Europa de España. 
Ya se ha cometido el error historico de estar inviertiendo en infraestructuras de Cataluña, Pais Vasco y Navarra. 
Hay que detener las obras que se estan realizando en esos sitios y trasladar toda la maquinaria y capital a Aragon para construir redes viarias, carretera y ferrocarril, de alta velocidad y capacidad entre Francia y Aragon.


----------



## latinito (3 Oct 2017)

frangelico dijo:


> Me alegro de que no afecte al NEXT . En cualquier caso yo preferiría que se hiciera además la reconstrucción de la linea vieja, pero espero que de verdad se muevan y antes de 2020 se abra el túnel porque es bueno para ir viendo cuánto tráfico se puwde generar.
> Ahora mismo es absurdo que tres de los cuatro pasos ferroviarios a Francia estén en territorio catalán y yo de verdad creo que hay sitio para dos La TCP obviamente es para más allá de 2030 y Canfranc irá haciendo su papel.
> 
> Pero de verdad, si quieren que sea algo más que testimonial
> ...



*!te repito que el proyecto es completo desde burdeos hasta valencia ! primero reabrir el tunel y francia /España irán haciendo mientras tanto sus partes en ancho europeo (los franceses están a 30 km y los españoles en canfranc y los aragoneses la estación ) y luego se irá mejorando y electificando y dessdoblando y (según aumente el tráfico ) que nosotros no somos de la España mágica tras el cacique progre /nacionalisto y no creemos en milagros sino en presupuestos y tenemos mil sitios donde meter cada euro .*


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2017)

latinito dijo:


> *!te repito que el proyecto es completo desde burdeos hasta valencia ! primero reabrir el tunel y francia /España irán haciendo mientras tanto sus partes en ancho europeo (los franceses están a 30 km y los españoles en canfranc y los aragoneses la estación ) y luego se irá mejorando y electificando y dessdoblando y (según aumente el tráfico ) que nosotros no somos de la España mágica tras el cacique progre /nacionalisto y no creemos en milagros sino en presupuestos y tenemos mil sitios donde meter cada euro .*



Ojalá. Pero Fomento tiene proyecciones presupuestarias a 4 años y ahora mismo lo que hay para eso es miserable.

De Zaragoza a Teruel es fácil tener una doble via electrificada a 220Km/h con solamente construir dos variantes que no suman más allá de 30 Km y no se ponen ni a eso, previo al desdoblado y electrificación. 

Luego de Teruel a Sagunto hay una porquería de línea que debe ser hecha entera. Contendría el mayor túnel de España, 31Km y el coste,dada la orografía turolense, son unos €4000M. Todo eso tiene sus estudios pero ha ido al cajón y a saber cuando en los presupuestos hay hueco para ese dinero. Delante va la conclusión del CM, la Y vasca, el gallego y el extremeño 

No obstante llegará el día. Y hasta el de la TCP llegará más adelante. 

Yo firmaria por ver Canfranc abierto alrededor de 2020, que es posible, y a lo mejor eso es el revulsivo para que se pongan a mejorar Canfranc -Huesca y más allá.


----------



## propileos (4 Oct 2017)

no os hagais pajas, despues del discurso del rey no van a dejar que se despegue el bicho, y a cambio van a meter toda la pasta ahi, en Aragon de momento no haran nada de aqui a la proxima movida, que sera en unos 20 años. 
como mucho soltaran algun oso en el parque de ordesa, que eso supondra 600 o 700 euros de inversion. 
Seguir disfrutando de los caminos rurales de Aragon e ir buscando trabajo en lerida o barcelona.


----------



## jpjp (6 Oct 2017)

Como siempre el tcp quedará dentro del cajón porque hay que dar la palmadita a catalunes y vascos.


----------



## latinito (6 Oct 2017)

*!ladran ;luego cabalgamos amigo Sancho ! *a san joderse paletos /egoistas progres /nacionalistos ;esto es solo otro pasito (pasazo ) mas que vamos dando y para el *descreido maño* !hace bien ! pero TPC 2050 (les interesará a los chinos y bruselas;los que lo pagarán ) y los catalufos le acaban de dar otro empujón mayúsculo !encima! .....



el artículo habla sobre la nueva estación de esquí con centro en estación canfranc /hotel  y a esquiar (viniendo en tren desde madrid /valencia y durmiendo por la noche) desde el hotel estación en teleférico "un mucho mas cerca ya " y todas las estaciones aragonesas unidas en Aramón cada vez mas cerca (a nuestro estilo ;discusiones eternas para dejar TODAS las cosas claras )


ARAGON SKI CIRCUS: 8Âº dominio esquiable del mundo. AstÃºn, CandanchÃº, Formigal.

AragÃ³n destina 27 Â*millones Â*para reordenar la estaciÃ³n de Canfranc de cara a su reapertura

PD (para los que no conozcan mi Tierra ) : candanchú es la pionera del esquí aragonés y patriarca del mismo (no por tamaño sino por cariño ) que nos dejaron ¿militares de jaca ? y que junto con astún no pudo entrar en aramón por no tener las cuentas claras y estar en manos no aragonesas ( ¿buscaban pernadas ? ) ;cosa que YA ESTÁ SOLUCIONADA (están en manos aragonesas ya ) *Y SE NOTA YA .*

------------------------

El Grupo Aramón y la estación de Candanchú han presentado el abono de temporada más grande de España. Ambos se han unido comercialmente para lanzar una tarjeta conjunta, Ski Pirineos, un forfait que sale a la venta este jueves y que permitirá a los esquiadores deslizarse por más de 300 kilómetros de pistas. El presidente del Gobierno de Aragón, Javier Lambán, la consejera de Economía, Industria y Empleo del Ejecutivo autonómico y presidenta de Aramón, Marta Gastón, y el presidente de Ibernieve, en representación de Candanchú, Fernando Yarza, han dado a conocer en rueda de prensa esta nueva oferta que une a los valles del Aragón, Benasque y Tena y que pretende atraer a esquiadores de toda Europa. Javier Lambán ha indicado que desde el inicio del mandato han deseado que el Ejecutivo autonómico fuera "emprendedor" y, en materia económica, que no se limitara a actuar en la oferta, sino "que fuera proactivo en la activación de todos los sectores estratégicos", entre los que ha citado la logística, las energías renovables, la agroalimentación o el turismo. De esta forma, se ha buscado nuevos inversores y se ha trabajado para eliminar obstáculos y dotar a las empresas e inversores de elementos atractivos para que se decantaran por esta Comunidad. Ante la "difícil situación" que se vive en Cataluña, el "momento más grave, complicado y difícil" para el país desde el 23F, dar buenas noticias y hablar de acuerdo es una satisfacción", ha dicho Lambán. Así, ha recordado que en estos dos años se han desbloqueado sectores que llevaban "cinco años atascados", como la logística, las renovables, se ha impulsado el resto y el Gobierno aragonés "se empeñó desde el principio en resolver cuestiones en el Pirineo" para favorecer su normal desarrollo. *El abono Ski Pirineos conllevará beneficios para todas las estaciones y la zona y permitirá a Aragón "jugar en la Champions League del turismo de la nieve", intentando captar a los esquiadores que disfrutan de este deporte en los Alpes y el resto de Europa. UNIÓN DE ESTACIONES La presidenta de Aramón, Marta Gastón, ha subrayado que "es un día importante" dado que la unión comercial del grupo y Candanchú supone "un hito más" para la nieve aragonesa y ha recordado que el Consejo de Administración de Aramón trabaja desde los últimos dos años con "voluntad de acuerdo".* Ski Pirineos "es el abono de esquí más importante de España", ha incidido Gastón, al estimar que "es un primer paso importante de cara al futuro" que tiene que pasar, en su opinión, "por la unión física de todas las estaciones" aragonesas. En este punto, se ha referido* a la estación de Astún para insistir en que desde Aramón existe "voluntad de acuerdo, tenemos la mano tendida y esperamos encontrar al otro lado una mano abierta",* ha manifestado Gastón. El presidente de Ibernieve, Fernando Yarza, ha afirmado que *"hoy es un día de alegría, a pesar de la pesadumbre" que se siente en estos días por Cataluña. Ha resaltado la unión de los tres valles aragoneses, para dejar claro que "desde Ibernieve queremos no solo competir con las estaciones españolas*, sino con Dolomitas y los Alpes". Ha apostado también porque esta unión comercial lleve a una futura "unión de todos" los centros invernales del Pirineo aragonés. DESCUENTOS Con Ski Pirineos, Aramón y Candanchú ofrecen a sus clientes descuentos del 25 por ciento en la compra anticipada del pase y la posibilidad de fraccionar el pago. Además, con el objetivo de conquistar a más aficionados, lanzan ofertas especiales para familias, precios más económicos para quienes solo pueden esquiar entre semana y la oportunidad de adquirir el Season Pass Club, con más ventajas que se suman a las de este abono. El pase nace del acuerdo comercial de las estaciones de Aramón, pertenecientes al holding de la nieve que conforman el Gobierno aragonés e Ibercaja al 50 por ciento, y de Candanchú, la estación de esquí decada de la nieve en España. Será un pase único, un forfait que sustituye a los anteriores productos y que se ha bautizado con el nombre de Ski Pirineos porque permite esquiar y disfrutar indistintamente de los tres valles del Pirineo aragonés con estaciones del esquí: el valle del Aragón, donde se encuentra Candanchú; el valle de Tena, con el dominio esquiable de Formigal-Panticosa; y Benasque, con Cerler. Los esquiadores que adquieran este abono de manera anticipada tendrán un descuento del 25 por ciento en la compra del pase, cuyo precio se ha establecido en 827 euros. La oferta estará vigente hasta el 6 de noviembre y permitirá adquirir este producto por 620 euros, que darán acceso a más de 300 kilómetros de pistas. ESQUIAR POR 98 EUROS AL MES Los amantes del esquí podrán también fraccionar el pago del abono de temporada hasta en seis meses, pudiendo disfrutar del Pirineo por 98 euros al mes. Además, los clientes de Ibercaja podrán dividir el pago hasta en doce meses. Las estaciones ofrecerán descuentos a familias numerosas, con un 5 por ciento adicional al precio de venta, y este año, como novedad, se pone en marcha un producto especial para las familias de cuatro miembros en las que se compren como mínimo dos forfaits de adulto combinados con los de niños. Para aquellos que solo pueden calzarse los esquís de lunes a viernes se mantiene el abono 'días laborales', que costará 399 euros. Ski Pirineos lanza también el Season Pass Club, un club de ventajas exclusivas al que puede acceder todo el que adquiera el abono de temporada. Por 69 euros, sus miembros conseguirán múltiples beneficios, como dos forfaits de día para regalar y un alquiler de material de gama alta, así como cuatro pases de superdebutantes con los que obsequiar a quien deseen. Por su parte, las estaciones de Nieve de Teruel, Javalambre y Valdeninares, mantienen el precio y comercializarán su forfait desde 209 euros para esta temporada, un precio para clientes que lleven a un amigo y compren anticipadamente. Entre las ventajas que podrán encontrar los esquiadores turolenses destaca la posibilidad de esquiar dos días gratis en las estaciones de Aramón del Pirineo y los descuentos adicionales que encontrarán quien lleve a un amigo nuevo.

Ver más en: Aramón y Candanchú lanzan Ski Pirineos, el abono de temporada más grande de España - 20minutos.es

---------------

!Viva Aragón ;que es mi Tierra !


----------



## propileos (6 Oct 2017)

Ya tenian que estar metiendo dineros los de Madrid para arreglar la via de Zaragoza a Valencia, cuesta un dia llegar de Zaragoza a Valencia por tren, cuesta ahora mas que cuando se invento el tren. 
Si trasladan la Seat a Figueruelas esa via sera absolutamente necesaria. 
Ya la esta utilizando la opel pero con esos tiempos no es atractiva a nivel empresarial.
A parte monrepos no lo pueden subir camiones. 
Habria que hacer un macrotunel en Monrepos o una via de alta velocidad aprovechando la autovia Huesca Lerida hasta Barbastro, que partiera de Barbastro hasta los pirineos. 
y que desde madrid presionaran a francia para que abriera los pirineos desde aragon hasta pau.
No se ha hecho nada. 
llevamos 500 años de retraso. 
Lo unico que se ha hecho todo este tiempo es meter dinero en Cataluña y el Pais vasco.


----------



## jpjp (28 Nov 2017)

A ver si con esto del boicot y demás historias la gente defiende más la travesía central del pirineo (TCP)


----------



## sergio8o (28 Nov 2017)

irbis dijo:


> Eso no se hará, porque no les hace ninguna gracia a nuestros amos catalanes.



No decide ni Barna ni Mandril sino nuestro coamos gabachos (junto con los teutones) de Bruselas y París.

Si París decide hacer un TGV París-Toulouse, entonces Mandril y París podrían negociar el AVE-TGV Zaragoza-Toulouse después de haber terminado e inagurado el AVE-TGV Irún-Hendaya.


----------



## latinito (28 Nov 2017)

sergio8o dijo:


> No decide ni Barna ni Mandril sino nuestro coamos gabachos (junto con los teutones) de Bruselas y París.
> 
> Si París decide hacer un TGV París-Toulouse, entonces Mandril y París podrían negociar el AVE-TGV Zaragoza-Toulouse después de haber terminado e inagurado el AVE-TGV Irún-Hendaya.




-----------------

Estamos tan influenciados por la locura de los vascos y catalanes que no vemos el mundo como realmente es : 

En el resto de EU (Francia ) las obras públicas se eternizan pues hay que hacer mil estudios económicos , mil exposiciones públicas y luego hacerlas (una década ) y no como en España que hemos vivido décadas de la sopa boba de bruselas y de los rayujos de los nacionalistos *que luego no valen * y pasan " a carga /deuda "para el presupuesto y ya ni las admones superiores madrit /bruselas !sueltan dinero! (en francia y alemania nunca bruselas soltó dinero a espuertas como a nosotros en tiempos pasados que ya no volverán pues ya cada admón se va pagando sus coros y danzas y vicios e hijosdalgo del batua /pompeu fabra y paletadas y oropeles ... )...... 

*Lo que los españoles no vemos (y menos los euskaldunes / catalufos que se creen el centro del mundo ) *es que para Paris ; España es como para nosotros Marruecos (un grano en el culo ) y además competencia y además miedo a que despertemos y seamos rivales ; a Paris (incluido su sur de toulouse o burdeos para abajo incluida marsella es africa ) y solo le interesa el rin y un poco italia como segundón y para anular madrid (lisboa) ;le da miedo que nos relacionemos con rabat y si nos hace algo de caso es para compensar el acercamiento de polonia a alemania .

ejemplos : 

el AVE (TGV francés ) ¿llegará a la junquera? por la parte francesa "dicen " en el ¿2030 ? y a irun ni está ni se le espera porque a partir de burdeos y toulouse (ya no es necesario ) lo que pasa es que no puede pararnos porque somos europeos y* la mercancía llega por los puertos y las personas/turistas por avión ( no pueden poner peajes ) *

*(a ellos de los pirineos para arriba;les pasa como ya a nosotros y a ellos de siempre ) el dinero de la DGA siempre es escaso (nuestra parte de beneficios de fomento y resto de ministerios y* el presupuesto de la DGA* ) ¿donde lo invierte ?: en acabar yesa ,en acabar alguno de los regadios , en la estación de canfranc , en la linea de ZAZ /TER/VAL , en la ley de capitalidad , en san Victorian , en la cartuja de los monegros ,UNIZAR , en el hospital de alcañiz , en aramon /candanchu , en los regadios para la trufa, *en la despoblación *, en el monrepos , en las empresas catalanas que están llegando , en el mudejar , en las cuencas mineras , en figueruelas ,congosto del ventanillo y sin olvidar la TPC para el 2050 planeada por bruselas y pagada por los chinos ....)*pues al fin y al cabo cada admón es como una familia hay poco dinero para tanto gasto y eso es gestionar * ( y gracias a bruselas , el franquismo , los progres y los necionatontismos paletos /egoistas postfranquistas e infantiloides "ambos " pensamos que la sopa boba es aún eterna ) y si además le sumas ya oropel , despilfarro , enchufados y obrs faraonicas que mantener ya es el erial postitaca y aldea porque las admones superiores madrit /bruselas ya no sueltan pasta y además cada día controlan mas (por eso el AVE no llegará a bilbo y pamplona !porque el mantenimiento es foral; solo se quedan con patadas para adelante ) 

-------------

Eso que te he marcado en rojo en tu texto ;no lo verán tus ojos (no es rentable ) y los planes por Francia (no recibieron nunca de bruselas ) !se hacen buscando rentabilidad! 

!ni siquiera lo es el AVE Madrid /ZAZ /Barna ;*!así que calcula el resto de AVE,s! y es un gasto que tendremos que pagar durante décadas *(la única ventaja es que centra/potencia madrid por eso lo está retrasando lisboa y porque no tiene un solo euro como los forales "si no lo sisan y el mantenimiento es suyo " ) ni siquiera el corredor mediterraneo costero (para turistas y interconexión de puertos ) pero España debe de estar en red !ya puestos (de perdidos al rio / o follamos todos o la puta al rio )! 


Por eso (y para no pagar de más ;quitándolo al resto de competencias ) : 

asegurado el Madrid /Barna ; creo que nuestras prioridades (y escaso dinero ) una vez acabado el túnel de somport (y bielsa ) tienen que ser : acabar yesa , monrepos , estación canfranc .... *tunel del canfranc pero no solo por sentimiento sino por negocio* ( candanchu , astun ,formigal y que da una nueva pata económica a PLAZA /ZAZ y visto como turismo y como Burdeos /ZAZ /VAL ) y cuando quieran los navarros o los riojanos (y mientras tanto nosotros hasta tudela ) Bilbo / ZAZ /VAL y no dejar de lado nada mas ¿la cuadratura del círculo ? para los gestores de la DGA .

y aprovechar que el ministro de fomento es el exalcalde de santander y lo entiende todo y que al otro lado de los pirineos tenemos un presidente aquitano* !que parece aragonés! *:

Alain Rousset: "Llegar con el tren a Canfranc, más que un sueño, es el resultado final" | Noticias de Comunicación en Heraldo.es

Porque* seguir el camino de los tontos *cuando la sopa boba ya se acabó *aparte de ser "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana" es de locos que se creen el centro del mundo y que los están llevando a la itaca de todo de gratis y luego solo crea fustración e impotencia y endodamia paleta llena de hijodalgo tontos a mantener por tí .*

-----------------------------

PD: por nuestra idiosincrasia y posición ; * el futuro de los aragoneses no es nada malo pero GANADO A PULSO y gracias * a que no somos daneses de blanes y desconfiamos de cualquier poder sobre nosotros y cooperamos y somos tenaces y nuestra autoestima e individualismo y que tenemos autonomía ( de madrit y de los caciques de los catalufos y euskaldunes en su madrit ) :

Geografía e Historia: Práctica resuelta. Mapa de la jerarquía urbana de España

!änimo que ya no queda nada para estar comunicado (Aragón /ZAZ ) con nuestras seis patas económicas ( Madrid , Bilbo, Burdeos , Toulouse , Barna , Valencia) "eficazmente y sin oropeles ;dinero que hay que invertir en otras cosas *y sin esperar y desesperar QUE LOS RAYUJOS DE LOS CACIQUES NOS CONVIERTAN EN EL CENTRO DEL MUNDO "PALETO " que eso :

no es de aragoneses que somos españoles del valledel ebro ciudadanos del mundo y !ARAGONESES ! *

Lorien Old: Somos, canción de José Antonio Labordeta


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Nov 2017)

Para Latinito.

Tengo un problema con tus mensajes, en mi opinión son farragosos y difíciles de leer. En páginas anteriores te he puesto dos comentarios que me gustaría que me contestases, si puede ser de forma sencilla (no se si es pedir peras al olmo )

1/ Les tengo cariño a los aragoneses pero creo que tienen de siempre la mente obnubilada por grandes infraestructuras faraónicas. La conexión con Francia por Canfranc, el tren por la misma vía, la unión de las estaciones de esquí etc etc Sobre todo los de Zaragoza. Mi humilde opinion es que lo que va a traer riqueza a Huesca y a todo el Pirineo es la autovía del Pirineo Pamplona Jaca Hueca Lerida. Si se evita el peaje va a expandir a Huesca parte de las industrias y negocios del País Vasco y Cataluña. Es la via mas corta y racional! Pero veo que les trae al pairo a los zaragozanos porque les pilla de refilon. No es la obra faraónica a la que aspiran y creo que temen que disminuya la influencia de "su" capital. Pero sí, esa autopista marcara un antes y un después cuando se concluya (en 10 años???)

2/Es que yo creo que los aragoneses tienen que hacer autocrítica y reconocer que su principal problema es que Zaragoza capital ha fagocitado toda la comunidad. Yo no creo que esta circunstancia se de con tanta virulencia en ninguna otra comunidad. 

Según el Gobierno de Aragón, entre 1900 y 2011 (evolución provincias) Huesca perdió el 11% de su población, Teruel el 43% mientras que Zaragoza aumentó la suya en un 230%. 

Pero la provincia de Zaragoza sin su capital también ha disminuido en ese período un 8% mientras que la capital ha aumentado en un 700%

No es normal que la Capital tuviera 678115 habitantes en 2011 mientras que las capitales de Huesca y Teruel tengan sólo 52030 y 35659 habitantes respectivamente.

Hay un informe demoledor del Justicia Aragonés, si váis a la página 370 veréis que la despoblación ha afectado a prácticamente todas las comarcas de Aragón salvo la capital

http://www.eljusticiadearagon.com/gestor/ficheros/_n000146_La%20despoblaci%F3n%20en%20Arag%F3n.PDF


El Justicia ve en la despoblación uno de los problemas "más graves" de Aragón: El Justicia de Aragón, Fernando García Vicente, considera que la despoblación es uno de los problemas "más graves" que afectan a la Comunidad aragonesa, que concentra la mayor parte de sus habitantes en unos pocos puntos de territorio.

El Justicia ve en la despoblación uno de los problemas 'más graves' de Aragón - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón


En mi opinión tanto Huesca como Teruel se tienen que buscar la vida fuera de la buricracia de su capital. Teruel creo que ya lo está haciendo. Huesca no se debe dejar engañar con proyectos de muy difícil ejecución como las conexiones por autopista o ferroviaria por los Pirineos o depender del turismo de nieve (unión de valles esquiables etc) entre otras cosas porque cada vez hay menos nieve. Mal que les pese a algunos, la prosperidad comenzará a llegar cuando exista un eje de autovía completo entre Pamplona y Lérida. En el caso de la Jacetania, tanto el pantano de Yesa como Monrepos son murallas que impiden el desarrollo de la zona.


----------



## latinito (28 Nov 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para Latinito.
> 
> Tengo un problema con tus mensajes, en mi opinión son farragosos y difíciles de leer. En páginas anteriores te he puesto dos comentarios que me gustaría que me contestases, si puede ser de forma sencilla (no se si es pedir peras al olmo )
> 
> ...



*!Murallas a los aragoneses ! ¿tú has estado allí ( y pagado por todos los aragoneses de sus beneficios "egoistas " ¿incluso de ZAZ ?)
*
https://www.google.es/search?q=foto...fZk-HXAhUIvRQKHV6NA_8Q7AkIPw&biw=1600&bih=794



*"cuando un tonto coge una linde (mantra ) ....." 
*
Google Maps


*Pero sin olvidar lo pequeño ;para nosotros igual de grande que lo grande porque afecta a aragoneses (hasta los de zaragoza pagan ) esto que te pongo debajo si que es parte del pirineo (la Hoya de Huesca es donde empieza el PREpirineo /somontanos ) pero este no te da miedo y menos te preocupa (como a los aragoneses ) como si que lo hace : el somport y el canfranc y ¿los aragoneses ;NO ? : *

http://www.europapress.es/aragon/no...congosto-ventamillo-campo-20160803105040.html

http://www.nabatiando.com/2007/09/sha-feito-de-nuey.html


----------



## rafasx (28 Nov 2017)

El corredor del mediterraneo es esencialmente injusto y discriminatorio para todo lo que haya al Oeste, es decir para todo.

Solo beneficia descaradamente a las poblaciones de levante a costa claramente del resto.

En contra del Corredor del Mediterráneo debería estar casi toda España, casi toda Francia y todo Portugal.


----------



## jpjp (28 Nov 2017)

Algunos se piensan que somos tontos, el tcp fue tirado en europa porque el chantaje de catalanes y vascos de que se hiciera, ahora van a hacer la y vasca que aun encima le sale gratis al país vasco y el corredor mediterráneo que para lo único que favorece es como ha dicho el usuario antes, para el mediterráneo, no tienen vergüenza ni la esconden.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (29 Nov 2017)

rafasx dijo:


> El corredor del mediterraneo es esencialmente injusto y discriminatorio para todo lo que haya al Oeste, es decir para todo.
> 
> Solo beneficia descaradamente a las poblaciones de levante a costa claramente del resto.



Y no a todas. Málaga se queda fuera.


----------



## meanboy (30 Nov 2017)

rafasx dijo:


> El corredor del mediterraneo es esencialmente injusto y discriminatorio para todo lo que haya al Oeste, es decir para todo.
> 
> Solo beneficia descaradamente a las poblaciones de levante a costa claramente del resto.
> 
> En contra del Corredor del Mediterráneo debería estar casi toda España, casi toda Francia y todo Portugal.



Hombre. más que justas o injustas, mejor hacer infraestructuras donde haya algo que transportar no? ::


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Nov 2017)

A nadie le ha dado por pensar que estas conexiones de tren no le importan una puta mierda a nadie porque no son necesarias para nadie, y que los unicos que se benefician son los hijos de puta que nos vacian los bolsillos para autoadjudicarse obras de miles de millones?

Quien cojones se va en tren a paris?


----------



## Escachador (30 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> A nadie le ha dado por pensar que estas conexiones de tren no le importan una puta mierda a nadie porque no son necesarias para nadie, y que los unicos que se benefician son los hijos de puta que nos vacian los bolsillos para autoadjudicarse obras de miles de millones?
> 
> Quien cojones se va en tren a paris?



El Canfranc seria principalmente de transporte de mercancias.


----------



## latinito (30 Nov 2017)

Escachador dijo:


> El Canfranc seria principalmente de transporte de mercancias.



.................

.... *SOBRETODO *PARA TRANSPORTE DE MERCANCÍAS (3º pata por ferrocarril de carga que solo lleva el 3% de la carga total"va todo por barco " pero intercomunica en red ) empezando por el actual y que aún se mantiene de maiz del sur de francia :

Silos Canfranc reanuda el transporte de maíz por la línea ferroviaria - Radio Huesca


Pero !no nos olvidemos del resto de negocios de la zona del viejo reino! ¿NO ? que también será un montón de pasta y negocios (aparte de un sueño mas logrado por los aragoneses y aquitanos y !a por la TPC ! para el sobrabe/ribagorza y barbastro /monzón en el 2050 ) :

Para *el turismo de montaña y nieve* llegando y llevando por tren a su hotel en la estación de canfranc a valencianos y madrileños ; desde el que cogerán el telesilla para candanchú /cerler /formigal y la francesa del otro lado somport * y para turismo religioso turístico* (zaragoza / monzón /lourdes visitando el pilar /torreciudad/lourdes ) y *para comunicación de ciudades* ( burdeos / zaragoza/ ¿y mas adelante Valencia /alicante? ; unir Pau , oloron , jaca , sabiñánigo , huesca, ZAZ y ¿puede que alguno para pueblos "subvencionado este " )

PD: esa linea ya tiene nombre *LINEA GOYA* ( el cabezón nació en fuendetosos , se crió en zaragoza .... y murió en burdeos ) 


LA RONDA DE BOLTAÑA


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

Se esta empezando a arreglar, poco a poco los 30 km. que distan en Bedous y Canfranc...


----------



## latinito (30 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Se esta empezando a arreglar, poco a poco los 30 km. que distan en Bedous y Canfranc...



.............

Voie Bedous - Canfranc : le débroussaillage d'ici la fin de l'année - La République des Pyrénées.fr

Aquitania limpia la vía de Bedous a Canfranc para empezar los estudios del tren | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2017)

Parten todos de la base de que Francia quiere y los franceses no quieren. El pirineo francés está lleno de cartels "No pasarán" en Español. No quieren que se degrade el Pirineo. Es su país y deciden si quieren o no.

Y los beneficios que obtendría Francia de esa travesía serían exactamente cuáles? Que los españoles y los marroquís puedan vender los tomates mejor y más baratos?


----------



## latinito (30 Nov 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Parten todos de la base de que Francia quiere y los franceses no quieren. El pirineo francés está lleno de cartels "No pasarán" en Español. No quieren que se degrade el Pirineo. Es su país y deciden si quieren o no.
> 
> Y los beneficios que obtendría Francia de esa travesía serían exactamente cuáles? Que los españoles y los marroquís puedan vender los tomates mejor y más baratos?



*(este es un tren regional nueva aquitania /aragón ; parís lo que no quería era pagarlo todo )* lo de los carteles ¿cuanto hace que no has pasado ? o ¿solo es de oídas /mantras catalufos euskaldunes/ecologetas lo tuyo?

(inauguración para los aquitanos de la oloron bedous ) 

Revivez la réouverture de la ligne Oloron-Bedous en images et en vidéo - La République des Pyrénées.fr

¿se les ve tristes a los aquitanos ;NO ( acaban de gastarse de su presupuesto 120 M ) y !lo están celebrando ! ;cuantos beneficios esperarán lograr junto a los aragoneses ;NO ? 

(antes fue el acto oficial del tren y las autoridades aquitanas y aragonesas ) 

El tramo Oloron-Bedous, un paso hacia la reapertura del Canfranc

(asociaciones hermanas por la reapertura del canfranc ) 

Bienvenue sur le site du CRELOC

CREFCO - CREFCO :: Principal

(lo de los tomates ) llegan a Francia en camión y barco SOBRETODO * y por irún o la junquera ( o por ahí ¿si que pueden pasar? ) * 


----------------------------- 

PD: no te asustes y reservate "el susto " para el tunel de la TPC en 2050 (empujado por aragoneses , planeado por bruselas y pagado por los chinos ) ;que esto del canfranc es solo sentimental aragonés y *para abrir otra linea de negocio a ARAGÓN *y ....

por si acaso sois gilipollas los catalufos de nuevo (como lo de la DIU ) y ya el ¿la neojunqueras de la rizos que no sabe español y navega por su itaca ? quiere parar cataluña de nuevo ;  ya SOLO escojonarnos (como con la DIU ) y beneficiarnos mas rápidamente * porque: los 3MT año de mercancías que pasan por tren "por todo el pirineo"* (todo va en barco y camiones) caben *"solo " por el humilde canfranc y sin despeinarse .*

!Que le vamos a hacer ;*somos aragoneses* y el canfranc es un sentimiento aragonés !


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2017)

Voy a menudo. Soy de Zaragoza y vivo en Zaragoza y estoy a menos de dos horas, la gente de Zaragoza vamos a Francia muy a menudo por trabajo y de vacaciones. Yo tengo conocidos, he hablado con clientes, en fin, la gente que vive en lo que sería la travesía central no quiere que destrocen el Pirineo como ya han hecho con el Español. No viven del turismo todos, como pasa en Huesca.

No te lo vivas tanto, que la DGA no lo va a pagar, es un proyecto que o lo paga Europa o no se hace, y si los franchutes no quieren, no lo harán, lo que opinemos nosotros les sopla la polla a los franceses y a Europa.

Encontrarás mucha información en contra de la TCP en francés.

Traversée Centrale des Pyrénées - TCP


----------



## latinito (30 Nov 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Voy a menudo. Soy de Zaragoza y vivo en Zaragoza y estoy a menos de dos horas, la gente de Zaragoza vamos a Francia muy a menudo por trabajo y de vacaciones. Yo tengo conocidos, he hablado con clientes, en fin, la gente que vive en lo que sería la travesía central no quiere que destrocen el Pirineo como ya han hecho con el Español. No viven del turismo todos, como pasa en Huesca.
> 
> No te lo vivas tanto, que la DGA no lo va a pagar, es un proyecto que o lo paga Europa o no se hace, y si los franchutes no quieren, no lo harán, lo que opinemos nosotros les sopla la polla a los franceses y a Europa.
> 
> ...



*¿aragonés tú ?!pues no lo parece chico;pero encantado de que vengas a ZAZ ! que quieres que te diga ; me pareces de la zona occidental de la corona de la corona de Aragón (y ¿cercano a itaca? y ¿ecologeta? ) .....pero desde luego nacido y criado en Aragón !NO *!

*Pero ....

¿este hilo no era para hablar del canfranc ? ;que dado que eres de mi tierra no habría que explicarte que : !es otra cosa ! *

--------------
**para que lo entiendas : Canfranc estación que luego está el pueblo de Canfranc !para que no te confundas ! (tunel de canfranc ) no está en los alrededores de Ainsa (que es de donde saldrá en el 2050 la boca del túnel de la TPC de 50 KM ) ¿vale aragonés ? que siéndolo no se porque tendría que explicártelo ¿también? tengo que explicarte , a pesar de tus relaciones francesas , que al otro lado de la TPC está ya la región de Midi Pyrenees !pues eso! y de nada .

-----------

y dado que estas muy comunicado con los franceses te pongo lo que dijo el presidente de la SNCF francesa en la inaguración del tren oloron bedous (lo hicieron ellos los de la SNCF ; pagado por aquitania )  y que como hablas con franceses no necesitarás traducción (también habla el presidente de Aquitania ) :*

SNCF. La ligne Oloron-Bedous inaugurée, à quand la liaison jusqu'à Canfranc ? - La République des Pyrénées.fr

*y dado que se supone que eres de mi tierra (para que vayas viendo las ventajas de serlo ) y dado que vives en ZAZ y que por lo tanto ya eres aragonés (no somos catalufos )  te digo que en nuestro chapurreau colectivo lo de que "y que no te lo vivas tanto " suena raro "para ser de mi tierra " ; pero cada aragonés vivimos y hacemos y pensamos (para que vayas viendo las ventajas de serlo ): 

!lo que nos pasa por los "güevos " y como nos pasa por los "güevos " siempre que cumplamos la ley! 

!disfrútalo ;porque yo seguiré haciendo lo que me pase por los huevos !*

------------------------
*PD: y ya que buscas información de la TPC a pesar de que ¿seas de mi tierra ? !que ya es raro que confundas el canfranc y la TPC :*

Fundación Transpirenaica. Travesía Central del Pirineo

*!de nada ! ¿paisano (pero de la ¿corona y residente en ZAZ ;NO ? ) ?*


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2017)

eres un completo gilipollas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

Que mania con destrozar...que parte del trazado y el túnel Canfranc ya están construidos, no entiendes ?...


----------



## juster (30 Nov 2017)

se abrira...
asi los catalanes se enteran que son el ano real del reino...


----------



## latinito (30 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Que mania con destrozar...que parte del trazado y el túnel Canfranc ya están construidos, no entiendes ?...



*!con permiso ! :*

Que mania con destrozar...que (TODO )  el trazado y el túnel Canfranc ya están construidos (solo hace falta actualizar las vías , túneles y puentes y reconstruir un SOLO puente ; pero el trazado "está ya y es propiedad de SNCF" ), no entiendes ?..


----------



## Iron IQ (30 Nov 2017)

A España que casi no utiliza el tren mas allá del transporte de personas y esto entre grandes ciudades y sus áreas metropolitanas, un corredor TransPirineico le servirá menos que la quinta rueda al coche.

Repetid conmigo: *España es una isla ferroviaria*.


----------



## latinito (30 Nov 2017)

Iron IQ dijo:


> A España que casi no utiliza el tren mas allá del transporte de personas y esto entre grandes ciudades y sus áreas metropolitanas, un corredor TransPirineico le servirá menos que la quinta rueda al coche.
> 
> Repetid conmigo: *España es una isla ferroviaria*.



!de acuerdo ! tú no montas en el canfranero por no partidario *¿Y ? * pero ....

¿cual es el problema ?

*!cuando hemos llenado toda la península de AVE,s! 

¿qué tendría que ser doble y ya directamente la TPC ?*

pues reclamaciones a madrit y los catalufos ¿NO ? y....

quizás seamos ¿ecologetas los aragoneses y aquitanos ? pero NOS IMPORTA !un pito ! porque los demás* si que montaremos en el canfranero *.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

latinito dijo:


> *!con permiso ! :*
> 
> Que mania con destrozar...que (TODO )  el trazado y el túnel Canfranc ya están construidos (solo hace falta actualizar las vías , túneles y puentes y reconstruir un SOLO puente ; pero el trazado "está ya y es propiedad de SNCF" ), no entiendes ?..



le decía a Antonio, Latinito...:rolleye:


----------



## latinito (1 Dic 2017)

*!Ladran ; luego cabalgamos amigo Sancho !o dicho al estilo de mi Tierra "chino chano y no reblar "* (poco a poco y no ceder ) * y al que no le guste que no mire y !ajos y agua ! *

El director de Transportes de la UE firma el futuro de Canfranc bajo la nieve | Noticias de en Heraldo.es

*(quería conocerlo en persona y en la realidad "no sobre planos y videos ; la verdad es que la estación impacta !hasta en foto! ) " por eso no se firmó en Burdeos o Zaragoza o Huesca o Jaca o Oloron o Pau o......* y por lo SENTIMENTAL; *este presidente de Nueva Aquitania *parece que ya es de aquí ¿NO ? * )

--------------

Para aragoneses; pues los demás no conoceréis los pueblos (mas noticias buenas y este ministro de fomento "exalcalde de santander "  por ahora suele cumplir lo que promete " lo de Teruel /VAL ) :

Fomento licitará cuatro proyectos del Canfranc en el primer trimestre de 2018 | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es

Fuentes del ADIF han precisado que se van a licitar cuatro proyectos: la renovación de tres tramos de la línea férrea (Plasencia del Monte-Ayerbe, Ayerbe-Caldearenas y Jaca-Canfranc) y las instalaciones de seguridad de toda la vía entre Huesca y Canfranc.


----------



## Iron IQ (1 Dic 2017)

La vía de Huesca a Canfranc no permite una velocidad media superior a 40 Km/h por el sinuoso trazado ni vagones largos por no decir nada de trafico pesado que ni se sabe si pueden pasar vagones de mas de 25To.
Por lo cual si no se rediseña este tramo con todo lo que esto implica, se quedará solo en una vía para turismo.
Por no decir que la linea directa de Zaragoza a Murillo del Gallego es completamente desmantelada y se debe reconstruir integralmente, la actual pasa por Huesca.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Dic 2017)

Me hace gracia el que dice "francia no quiere". Que no quieran los putos paletos matalobos de las aldeas no significa que no quieran en Tolosa, que si que quieren, y son quien manda, no los paletos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La vía de Huesca a Canfranc no permite una velocidad media superior a 40 Km/h por el sinuoso trazado ni vagones largos por no decir nada de trafico pesado que ni se sabe si pueden pasar vagones de mas de 25To.
> Por lo cual si no se rediseña este tramo con todo lo que esto implica, se quedará solo en una vía para turismo.
> Por no decir que la linea directa de Zaragoza a Murillo del Gallego es completamente desmantelada y se debe reconstruir integralmente, la actual pasa por Huesca.



Existe un bypass que evita pasar por Huesca...por cierto se esta arreglando la via entre Ayerbe y Canfranc...ya se hizo entre Huesca y Ayerbe...cambiando las vías de 45 Kg/m a 54 Kg/m carril soldado, el balasto, traviesa monobloque de hormigón armado pretensado, haciendo algún ripado, rectificando alguna curva, y dotándolo de señales luminosas, enclavamientos electrónicos, BLAU, Tren-Tierra y CTC se ganaría mucho...y si se electrifica, las pendientes no serian problema...:...y de mercancías ya pasan, vagones de maíz...no hace falta ir a 200 km/h...90 es más que correcto...

El servicio de tren entre Huesca y Canfranc se modifica por obras de modernización | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es

Adif ejecuta obras de modernización de la infraestructura en el tramo Ayerbe-Sabiñánigo | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


----------



## rafasx (1 Dic 2017)

meanboy dijo:


> Hombre. más que justas o injustas, mejor hacer infraestructuras donde haya algo que transportar no? ::



Zaragoza tiene bastante que transportar. Y Navarra,

Por no decir que una empresa tiene en cuenta las comunicaciones a la hora de ubicarse.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

Venga que esto se va a llenar de indepes...taluec...


----------



## Iron IQ (1 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Existe un bypass que evita pasar por Huesca...por cierto se esta arreglando la via entre Ayerbe y Canfranc...ya se hizo entre Huesca y Ayerbe...cambiando las vías de 45 Kg/m a 54 Kg/m carril soldado, el balasto, traviesa monobloque de hormigón armado pretensado, haciendo algún ripado, rectificando alguna curva, y dotándolo de señales luminosas, enclavamientos electrónicos, BLAU, Tren-Tierra y CTC se ganaría mucho...y si se electrifica, las pendientes no serian problema...:...y de mercancías ya pasan, vagones de maíz...no hace falta ir a 200 km/h...90 es más que correcto...
> 
> El servicio de tren entre Huesca y Canfranc se modifica por obras de modernización | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es
> 
> Adif ejecuta obras de modernización de la infraestructura en el tramo Ayerbe-Sabiñánigo | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es



Con todo esto, sigue teniendo un trazado muy sinuoso e impropio para transporte de mercancías porque para otra cosa no merece gastar ni un duro.
Los trenes de mercancía en EU superan 120km/h incluso en trayectos complicados como los pasos de los Alpes de los principios del siglo pasado pero actualizados.





Desafortunadamente lo que tenemos es esto:






Reapertura de Canfranc-Bedous - Page 38 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## latinito (1 Dic 2017)

(ya llego a entenderlo ) !vale ! ; no eres partidario.....

Pues a partir de la inauguración no lleves tus mercancías por allí y! todo solucionado!  *y deja que los demás hagan lo que estimen conveniente* ¿NO ?

!que hemos llenado toda la península de AVE,s !

*¿por qué te preocupa tanto este sentimental CANFRANC y nuestra parte de nuestros beneficios de madrit y el presupuesto de los aquitanos ? 

¿o también quieres cerrar todos los puertos,aeropuertos, carreteras e irun (tren) "per espanya " (salvo la junquera y Barna )?*

!Raro , raro , raro !

----------------

PD: 

L'UE officialise son soutien à la réouverture de la ligne ferroviaire entre Pau et Canfranc - France 3 Nouvelle-Aquitaine

Nouvelle-Aquitaine | PAU-CANFRANC-SARAGOSSE un projet en action ! on Vimeo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Dic 2017)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Con todo esto, sigue teniendo un trazado muy sinuoso e impropio para transporte de mercancías porque para otra cosa no merece gastar ni un duro.
> Los trenes de mercancía en EU superan 120km/h incluso en trayectos complicados como los pasos de los Alpes de los principios del siglo pasado pero actualizados.
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando el rio suena, agua lleva...en 50 años no ha habido nunca tantas expectativas como ahora para reabrir...algo pasa ó saben :...realmente por 100 MM € mejoras la Huesca-Canfranc...una minucia comparado con lo que nos cuesta 1 km. de mierdaAVE...un tren por y para yuppies que solo es medio rentable entre MAD-BCN y ni eso...90 km/h lo veo una velocidad posible y decente...:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Dic 2017)

Parece que me han oído...72 MM € hasta 2020...mejor eso que nada...veremos...

ForoTrenes


----------



## jpjp (26 Mar 2018)

El gerente de APL dice que "Europa es la gran apuesta" y aboga por mejorar la conectividad logística con la UE

Empresarios andaluces apoyan la travesía central - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón

A ver si con un poco de presión de todos, se puede hacer el tcp, autovía de 4 carriles por cada lado y el tren de alta velocidad desde Zaragoza hasta pau.


----------



## Duffmannn (22 Abr 2018)

Ha pasado desapercibida la noticia, pero el PP vuelve a bajarse de nuevo los pantalones ante los nacionalistas vascos y catalanes, entregando España a sus exigencias, rehén de los independentistas.

------------------------
*
España entierra el gran proyecto de la Travesía Central del Pirineo*

Este eje transfronterizo, que un día fue prioritario para la UE, fue atacado duramente por el nacionalismo catalán

La Travesía Central del Pirineo (TCP), el proyecto para conectar la Península con el resto de Europa mediante un gran corredor ferroviario a través de Aragón, permanece enterrado y sumido en el olvido. *Es el más ambicioso proyecto de comunicaciones internacionales al que se asomaría Aragón, pero el Gobierno autónomo PSOE-Chunta -respaldado parlamentariamente por Podemos- acaba de certificar que no está en su agenda.* El presidente aragonés, el socialista Javier Lambán, ni siquiera lo ha reivindicado durante la reunión que mantuvo este miércoles con el presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy. *El Ejecutivo central, por otra parte, hace tiempo que tampoco abandera la TCP como proyecto de Estado.
*
Que este gran proyecto pasara de largo en la reunión entre Rajoy y Lambán es algo que se daba por descontado. Fuentes de la Presidencia del Gobierno aragonés confirmaron a ABC, horas antes de ese encuentro, que la TCP no iba a ser planteada por el jefe del Ejecutivo regional. La explicación oficial: que es un proyecto que no se ve factible a medio plazo y que prefieren dar prioridad a la reapertura del túnel transfronterizo de Canfranc. Ahora bien, el Canfranc es de una dimensión limitada, con unas posibilidades técnicas de mucho menor calibre para el tránsito internacional y, por tanto, de un impacto socioeconómico escaso en comparación con el que tendría la TCP.

La realidad apunta a un trasfondo mucho más amplio en realidad. Hubo un tiempo en el que el España abanderó este proyecto ante la Unión Europea. Pero de eso hace ya más de 15 años. Paradógicamente, la TCP es el ejemplo de cómo un gran proyecto puede hundirse políticamente tras haber llegado a la cima. Fue durante la etapa de gobierno de José María Aznar cuando *la presión ejercida en Bruselas logró que, al final, en 2003 la Travesía Central del Pirineo fuera incluida en la selecta lista de infraestructuras prioritarias de la UE, las considerados de máximo interés estratégico para la Unión.*

*Tumbada tras la presión independentista*

Aquello, sin embargo, dio un brusco giro pocos años después, con el socialista Rodríguez Zapatero en La Moncloa. *El nacionalismo catalán desplegó una soterrada campaña de presión contra la TCP. Y las estraegias partidistas pusieron el resto. El Gobierno de Zapatero dejó sacrificar la Travesía Central del Pirineo en la UE, la desbancó en beneficio del Corredor Mediterráneo, que beneficia al Levante pero que refuerza especialmente a Cataluña en ese monopolio del transporte transfronterizo que comparte con el País Vasco.
*
Descabalgada de la lista de prioridades de la Unión Europea en aquel momento, la TCP ha quedado desde entonces relegada al olvido. Durante la anterior legislatura, el Gobierno aragonés PP-PAR que presidía Luisa Fernanda Rudi insistió en acciones de promoción en defensa de este gran proyecto, trabó una alianza autonómica junto a los gobiernos de la Comunidad de Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura. Pero aquello también ha quedado olvidado.

*Olvidada en Aragón y como proyecto de Estado*

La llegada del PSOE al Gobierno aragonés en sociedad con la Chunta y con el apoyo parlamentario de Podemos e IU, ha aparcado este proyecto que, a la par, hace tiempo que quedó fuera de la agenda del Gobierno español en sus cumbres y relaciones bilaterales con el Ejecutivo francés, la otra pieza fundamental para reactivar la TCP.

Este miércoles, Rajoy recibió en La Moncloa a Javier Lambán. En el comunicado posterior en el que se dio cuenta de lo que se había tratado en ese encuentro, no hubo ni mención a la Travesía Central del Pirineo.

Olvidado ha quedado incluso uno de los argumentos con los que se defendió en el pasado:* la TCP era una pieza de seguridad para las comunicaciones transfronterizas y para la geopolítica, al constituir también un antídoto frente a los nacionalismos y al actual monopolio de País Vasco y de Cataluña en las redes de transporte entre la Península y el resto de Europa.*

Y olvidados han quedado también los informes que avalaban el positivo impacto económico que tendría abrir a España -y Portugal- al resto de Europa a través de un paso ferroviario central por el Pirineo: estudios oficiales encargados por el Gobierno aragonés calcularon en 1.200 millones de euros anuales lo que ganaría la economía española con la TCP, por las ventajas competitivas que aportaría en términos de actividad económica. 

España entierra el gran proyecto de la Travesía Central del Pirineo


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2018)

El PP no lo permitirá.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2018)

Monrepós es una muralla colosal. No sé si se podría haber hecho un túnel.

Un deslizamiento abre una grieta de 50 metros en Monrepós y corta el principal acceso al Pirineo | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es

Las grietas son de asustar. Se ha abierto al tráfico media calzada pero la espada de Damocles sigue ahí.

Esto dice un lector del Heraldo:

"Esto es un despropósito, si hubieran hecho el túnel que estaba inicialmente en proyecto, se acabaron los problemas, y hubiéramos ganado todos, menos gasto de combustible, pues no es lo mismo subir y bajar un puerto de 700 m de desnivel, que hacer el recorrido llano y con varios km., menos, menos contaminación, menos problemas de inclemencias metereologicas, menor coste de mantenimiento, y una montaña sin destrozar, como está ahora, pero esto señores es España, la España profunda, créanme, esto no hubiera pasado en Suiza, ni en Austria, países con mas montaña que nosotros pero mejor gestionadas."


----------



## La Tabiques (22 Abr 2018)

jpjp dijo:


> El gerente de APL dice que "Europa es la gran apuesta" y aboga por mejorar la conectividad logística con la UE
> 
> Empresarios andaluces apoyan la travesía central - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón
> 
> A ver si con un poco de presión de todos, se puede hacer el tcp, autovía de 4 carriles por cada lado y el tren de alta velocidad desde Zaragoza hasta pau.



Todos los españoles deberían tratar a la travesía central de los Pirineos como asunto principal para reequilibrar regiones. 

Y más aún la única región rodeada de regiones desleales


----------



## jpjp (23 Abr 2018)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Todos los españoles deberían tratar a la travesía central de los Pirineos como asunto principal para reequilibrar regiones.
> 
> Y más aún la única región rodeada de regiones desleales



Es fundamental que se haga, tren de mercancias de alta velocidad y autovia de 3 carriles para los dos sentidos así los españoles no tendremos que dar ni vuelta por cataluña o pais vasco.


----------



## propileos (23 Abr 2018)

No hacen ni la variante sur de Huesca, van a hacer la TCP.
Los castellanos mucha bandera nacional, pero luego a ponerles el culo a los catalanes y a los vascos.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (23 Abr 2018)

En serio vamos a realizar corredores de mercancías lejos de nuestros puertos y de nuestras comunidades más industriales???.
Dios mío, esto solo pasa aquí.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2018)

Es un error continuar ignorando los intereses de las regiones leales.

Es buena idea ese corredor. Aragón región estratégica.



Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> En serio vamos a realizar corredores de mercancías lejos de nuestros puertos y de nuestras comunidades más industriales???.
> Dios mío, esto solo pasa aquí.


----------



## latinito (23 Abr 2018)

* *!Está ya hecho ! *;repite conmigo analfaburro ( y perdona Benaldo ;me refiero *, como entenderás ,* a los catalufos angustiados *que no a tí * ) :

* RE- A- BRIR EL CANFRANC *y la respuesta es * si * ( y porque interesa a nueva aquitania /Aragón y a pesar de los nacionalistas en su madrit *y gracias a EU *) 

Pau-Canfranc-Saragosse : un projet en action - YouTube


* Mas que nada es por repartir la riqueza arancelaria que concentró don paco en los caciques de barna y bilbo *"quitándosela al resto de las españas"* de nuevo entre las españas , intercomunicar los puertos (las mercancías salen y entran por ellos y que cada uno pueda competir con los demás ) y para que nadie pretenda cobrar aranceles "per espanya " (y porque es un sentimiento de los aragoneses  *y un negocio para nosotros y en especial para la jacetania /ARAMON y por lo tanto para todo Aragón y toda España y Nueva Aquitania y Francia 
y EU * )

PEIT 2005-2020 - Ferropedia

----------------------------------------
PD: !si el canfranc ;te acojona espera que lo acabemos 2020 y empezamos después con la TPC 2050 (ahora está en planes en bruselas ) "que ahí !ya! te mueres del susto " (pagada por los chinos para sus negocios y para vertebrar intercomunicar el resto de los ejes de España/ Península EU (algeciras /tanger /sinés / Madrid /Zaragoza /toulouse )


----------



## latinito (23 Abr 2018)

Hablar con sectarios es perder el tiempo ; pero vuelvo a repetir (sin aranceles no se pueden cobrar pernadas per espanya ) 

- España no es Europa central; (todo Español ) tiene un puerto a menos de 300 km para sus mercancías luego ......

Para largas distancias : el barco (megacontenedores y contenedores ) es el medio adecuado y que usa toda mercancía (cada vez mas ) y como don paco ya murió los mejores puertos actuales peninsulares son el de algeciras , sinés y Valencia y el puerto mediterraneo de madrid es valencia que ya no barcelona .

- el mediterraneo por poco calado , los islamistas y piratas se ha quedado residual para los chinos (que optan por el nuevo canal de panamá /roterdan para megacontenedores ) y además en Europa del sur ya han escogido puertos y comprado el del pireo , otro en italia y parte del de valencia .

- el tren en la península queda para intercomunicar puertos y los los dos nodos intercomunicadores/distribuidores de mercancías que en la península son madrid y zaragoza (media distancia )

y a partir de Madrid y Zaragoza "el camión" que le da flexibilidad al transporte de puerta a puerta (empresa /nodos de distribución/ puertos ) . 

*(el resto ) lo que os cuenten y os hacen tragar por vuestros matrix ; es cosas de vuestro matrix y vuestro presupuesto* y además gana castellón , valencia , alicante y murcia ( porque pueden competir en turismo en tren con barna ¿lo mismo que lo del aeropuerto de castellón ;cuando intentaron que no se hiciera ?) : 

La concesionaria del túnel del Pertús presenta preconcurso de acreedores | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

Lo del canfranc "solo" podría y será capaz de llevar el solito las escasas 4 MT /año que pasan por todos los pirineos en tren ;el resto sale y entra en barco o camión .


* Si piensas en los mil "salou y murcia" que hay y el transporte de turistas y ... estar entre el mar y las montañas en medio de todo un continuo de salous y urbanizaciones verás que ... el corredor mediterrano de carga solo vale para turistas , cercanías y centralizar mas aún el mediterrano español de nuevo y como es natural (sin aranceles "per espanya " ) *en Valencia (el puerto mediterraneo de madrid ) * ;como ya pasó en la antigua corona de Aragón de los borgia .

------------------------

PD: (además ) cuando se sature roterdan 2050 ; los puertos europeos siguientes "con calado para megacontenedores del canal de panamá nuevo " son : algeciras y sinés y con el corredor central ya acabado y que comunican los tres nodos (madrid , zaragoza , toulouse centrales como una espina ) , con el corredor mediterraneo central ya hecho y sin problema de ciudades y urbanizaciones a atravesar y pudiendo vertebrar como espina dorsal * a los otros dos , el cantábrico mediterraneo , TODOS LOS PUERTOS .... *y solo faltando el tunel (cuyos planes está haciendo bruselas ) y los chinos por su interés lo harán y entonces ya ...... ¿ la culpa será de madrit?


----------



## jpjp (23 Abr 2018)

propileos dijo:


> No hacen ni la variante sur de Huesca, van a hacer la TCP.
> Los castellanos mucha bandera nacional, pero luego a ponerles el culo a los catalanes y a los vascos.



En aragón faltan muchas autovias fundamentales, unir zaragoza y soria por autovia aprovechando la n-232 y la n-122 (luego dirán es que no compete o vive poca gente claro han despoblado a soria para que tudela se hinche de gente) pero eso no pasa por navarra no conviene, la n-II hacerla autovia tampoco conviene no vaya a ser que se acabe el chanchullo de la autopista luego la que dices 3 cuartas partes de lo mismo, y ya salio en prensa que aragon era una de las zonas de europea con menos km de autovia.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 11:41 ----------




latinito dijo:


> * *!Está ya hecho ! *;repite conmigo analfaburro ( y perdona Benaldo ;me refiero *, como entenderás ,* a los catalufos angustiados *que no a tí * ) :
> 
> * RE- A- BRIR EL CANFRANC *y la respuesta es * si * ( y porque interesa a nueva aquitania /Aragón y a pesar de los nacionalistas en su madrit *y gracias a EU *)
> 
> ...



Reabrir solo el canfranc no es suficiente hay que hacer el tcp, los catalanes y vascos están acojonados porque saben que si se hace el tcp hasta toulouse los tendrían de corbata porque perderían el 50% de todas las mercancias que reciben y zaragoza como tal explotaría y crecería a un ritmo muy alto.
Lo raro es que los vascos y catalanes tienen toda la industria tienen los mejores puertos y la mayoria de españoles para ir francia tenemos que dar una vuelta que da pena.
De zaragoza a toulouse 289km en linea recta con un tren de alta velocidad poniendo los tuneles por el pirineo se estaría en 1 hora.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2018)

Todo mi apoyo por reforzar a Aragón que es reforzarnos a nosotros mismos.

Todo español debe comprender y apoyar está rectificación de España. Ya llevamos suficientes traiciones y deslealtades.


----------



## jpjp (28 Abr 2018)

Parece que el pp por ganar votos en huesca lo defiende:
El PP reivindica acciones en todas las comunicaciones carreteras del Pirineo

¿Que hará vox lo defenderá o no? es algo que me pregunto si abascal se mojará o no da tantos votos como lo del trasvase.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jun 2018)

jpjp dijo:


> Parece que el pp por ganar votos en huesca lo defiende:
> El PP reivindica acciones en todas las comunicaciones carreteras del Pirineo
> 
> ¿Que hará vox lo defenderá o no? es algo que me pregunto si abascal se mojará o no da tantos votos como lo del trasvase.



Los reguetoneros de Vox son capaces de plantear un megatunel submarino hasta Panamá antes que potenciar nuevas infraestructuras transpirenaicas. :abajo:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2018 at 23:57 ----------

Según estas declaraciones del presidente de Aquitania, la finalidad del proyecto es unir ferriviariamente Zaragoza con Burdeos: 

"El objetivo es que la línea sea más amplia y pueda cubrir el trayecto entre Zaragoza y Burdeos, bajo el nombre de Goya."

Rousset confía en que los trenes entre Bedous y Canfranc circulen en 2023 - Huesca - Radio Huesca


----------



## jpjp (6 Jun 2018)

algo es algo no es el tcp pero algo es algo:
La Comisión Europea selecciona la línea ferroviaria Pau-Canfranc para financiarla en 2020 | Noticias de en Heraldo.es

Necesitamos el tcp "Travesía central del Pirineo" con una buena autovia hasta burdeos de 3 o 4 carriles y tren de mercancias de alta velocidad, para españa es fundamental.


----------



## silenus (4 Sep 2018)

La resurrección de Canfranc. La estación que nos conectó con Europa


----------



## Navarros y aragoneses (21 Sep 2018)

Lo que hace falta es que se hagan autopistas por Navarra y Aragón como alternativa a las embotelladas Irún y La Jonquera, controladas además por gobiernos nacionalistas.

Navarros y aragoneses, hermanos


----------



## jpjp (21 Sep 2018)

Autopistas nada, lo que se tendría que haber hecho hace ya mucho tiempo, es hacer la n-II autovia zaragoza-lerida y la nacional n-122 desde zaragoza hasta portugal autovia, pero no conviene que castilla y la parte de aragon de zaragoza-borja-tarazona-soria y demás tengan buenas comunicaciones.
Con esas dos carreteras fundamentales y el tcp aragón por fin tendría las comunicaciones que debería tener, además de castilla y león que también merecen esa n-122 hasta portugal siendo autovia.


----------



## jpjp (19 Mar 2021)

Parece que vuelve a moverse el asunto algo:

El PAR lleva al pleno del Senado la reactivación del Corredor 16 Zaragoza-París y la Travesía Central

El Senado relanza la propuesta de crear una travesía central pirenaica

La travesía central, importante pero no prioritaria

El PAR lleva al pleno del Senado la reactivación del Corredor 16 Zaragoza-París y la Travesía Central


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Mar 2021)

Pues a ver qué partidos no lo apoyan. Que se retraten!


----------



## sivigliano (19 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues a ver qué partidos no lo apoyan. Que se retraten!



Ni al PSOE ni a nacionalistas vascos ni catalanes les interesa. No se hará, seguiremos siendo rehenes de los que mayoritariamente desprecian al resto de españoles.


----------



## jpjp (19 Mar 2021)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni al PSOE ni a nacionalistas vascos ni catalanes les interesa. No se hará, seguiremos siendo rehenes de los que mayoritariamente desprecian al resto de españoles.



Y el pp tampoco con mayorias absolutas movió un dedo.
A ver si se retractan los nuevos, ciudadanos, vox y podemos a ver que dicen porque tanto trasvase en el caso de vox y ahora a ver que dicen sobre esto.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Mar 2021)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni al PSOE ni a nacionalistas vascos ni catalanes les interesa. No se hará, seguiremos siendo rehenes de los que mayoritariamente desprecian al resto de españoles.



mientras no tomemos conciencia seguirá como comentas pero... algo me dice que están empezando a cambiar las cosas

hay que mandar un mensaje claro de que es clave la conexión con Francia a través de Aragón


----------



## jpjp (20 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> mientras no tomemos conciencia seguirá como comentas pero... algo me dice que están empezando a cambiar las cosas
> 
> hay que mandar un mensaje claro de que es clave la conexión con Francia a través de Aragón



Es que ademas no solo tendría que ser mercancias.
Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones en españa deberia tener 3 corredores, el vasco, el catalan y el aragones, tanto para transporte como para energia y eso lo han tirado tanto vascos, como navarrros, como catalanes como madrileños
¿por que?
Muy fácil porque ese corredor sería lo mejor para valencia, murcia y aragón y claro se jodería a los señoritos burguesones y getas de este pais.
Y en este corredor central deberia hacer tanto de transporte de mercancias con tren de alta velocidad como tren de pasajeros, ademas de una pedazo autovia con 3 carriles por sentido y todo esto tendría que ser desde zaragoza hasta toulouse.
Que pasaría si se hace que la mayoria el 80% del transporte iría por esa travesia porque no hay que dar vuelta y lo saben, siempre venden la milonga que el tunel es muy largo y costoso y que no se puede hacer pero deberian preguntarles porque está hecho el *Túnel de Lærdal *de 25 km o el *túnel ferroviario* de San Gotardo, que con sus 57 kilómetros pero oye esos diran que son inventos.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Mar 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que ademas no solo tendría que ser mercancias.
> Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones en españa deberia tener 3 corredores, el vasco, el catalan y el aragones, tanto para transporte como para energia y eso lo han tirado tanto vascos, como navarrros, como catalanes como madrileños
> ¿por que?
> Muy fácil porque ese corredor sería lo mejor para valencia, murcia y aragón y claro se jodería a los señoritos burguesones y getas de este pais.
> ...



pues todo mi apoyo, como bien dices, no solo mercancías... sino que habría de ser la arteria principal de comunicación con Francia

si un país tiene capacidad, experiencia y saber hacer en grandes obras ese es el nuestro, no hay excusas técnicas que valgan...

se sabe qué reacción ha habido de PP y Vox a esta exhortación desde Aragón?


----------



## jpjp (20 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues todo mi apoyo, como bien dices, no solo mercancías... sino que habría de ser la arteria principal de comunicación con Francia
> 
> si un país tiene capacidad, experiencia y saber hacer en grandes obras ese es el nuestro, no hay excusas técnicas que valgan...
> 
> se sabe qué reacción ha habido de PP y Vox a esta exhortación desde Aragón?



no creo que sirva para mucho bernaldo porque por mucho que se apoye en el parlamento de aragón si en madrid no tiran y europa tampoco poco se puede hacer.
En francia tengo la sensación que en aquitania si quieren pero en el resto de francia no, como pasa en españa que yo creo que quieren mucho aragón y valencia esto, pero madrid, navarra, cataluña y vascongadas no quieren.
Lo han medio parcheado con la reapertura del canfranero pero no es suficiente.
Yo que se sabe que soy votante de vox, cuando les critico mucho el trasvase del ebro es porque primero antes de hacerlo, tienen que hacer la infraestructura en todas las comunidades que pase el ebro para aprovecharlo bien y luego cuando estén hechas hacer ese trasvase pero está claro lo que buscan, luego del tcp poco he oido a vox, de las autovias en aragon que es de las regiones con menos km de autovia no dicen ni pio, siempre como el pp a sacar la termica de teruel que está muy bien que la defiendan pero ya está bien.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (20 Mar 2021)

A parte de complicaciones técnicas un eje de Zaragoza a Toulouse estaría genial. De Toulouse se puede bifurcar subiendo por la costa Atlántica o al Mediterráneo ya que esta entre medias y tiene conexión ferroviaria a los dos lados. 

Para los productos o mercancías del centro peninsular supone un ahorro de tiempo. Se conectaría Madrid , Aragon y Castilla fácilmente con Francia además que para Andalucía también sería una conexión más directa.
Incluso para Valencia la línea Sagunto Teruel Zaragoza...

La conexión con Francia es en Toulouse sede de Airbus y uno de los puntales de la tecnología aeroespacial de Europa. Las sinergias pueden ser muy interesantes


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Mar 2021)

Canfranc, la eterna cuestión


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Mar 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> no creo que sirva para mucho bernaldo porque por mucho que se apoye en el parlamento de aragón si en madrid no tiran y europa tampoco poco se puede hacer.
> En francia tengo la sensación que en aquitania si quieren pero en el resto de francia no, como pasa en españa que yo creo que quieren mucho aragón y valencia esto, pero madrid, navarra, cataluña y vascongadas no quieren.
> Lo han medio parcheado con la reapertura del canfranero pero no es suficiente.
> Yo que se sabe que soy votante de vox, cuando les critico mucho el trasvase del ebro es porque primero antes de hacerlo, tienen que hacer la infraestructura en todas las comunidades que pase el ebro para aprovecharlo bien y luego cuando estén hechas hacer ese trasvase pero está claro lo que buscan, luego del tcp poco he oido a vox, de las autovias en aragon que es de las regiones con menos km de autovia no dicen ni pio, siempre como el pp a sacar la termica de teruel que está muy bien que la defiendan pero ya está bien.



parto de la base de que esto es un tema nacional, no regional, por eso hacía la pregunta sobre pp y vox

porque si esos no lo mueven, apagayvámonos...

Madrid no tiene ninguna razón para oponerse a esa obra, es más, lo que tiene que hacer es conectarla con un eje hasta Lisboa que pase por el entorno de Madrid, vamos, es de sentido común

en cuanto a navarra, catalunna y vascongadas... nos ha jodío marzo... qué carajo van a decir, si teniendo a Aragón encajonada están muy cómodos,
pero esto no trata del interés de esas regiones sino del de toda la Nación, y si no les gusta que le echen sal


----------



## capuser (20 Mar 2021)

Pero si en Aragon gobierna el PSC... Siglos intentando enterrarlos.


----------



## ElCalvo (20 Mar 2021)

Ni regiones traidoras ni hostias, la verdadera razón que no exista el corredor central es que en este país se sabotea sistemáticamente al transporte de mercancías por ferrocarril, que es el más eficiente de los transportes terrestres, y todo por puro interés creado.


----------



## XiPi (20 Mar 2021)

Una empresa china te pone monta una autopista y un AVE en los Pirineos en 4 meses.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> parto de la base de que esto es un tema nacional, no regional, por eso hacía la pregunta sobre pp y vox
> 
> porque si esos no lo mueven, apagayvámonos...
> 
> ...



No es que se oponga el gobierno central, bueno, el de ahora sí porque es como es. Lo que tiene la TCP que la hace maldita es que es un proyecto internacional, y eso en Europa casi nunca va bien. Ahora mismo los franceses tienen por más prioritario, y con razón, el Lyon-Turin, y ahí sigue esperando. Estas obras internacionales son de décadas desde que empieza el diálogo hasta que se corta la cinta. AlpTransit ha sido una cosa muy lenta y tiene la suerte que discurre por territorio suizo y, teniendo un enorme potencial de tráfico (el de Italia con centroeuropa), ha costado mucho y aún quedan flecos por ejecutar.

Y los franceses no van a creer en la buena fe española si antes no empezamos por concretar una alternativa y construir el acceso hacia ella: sea por el valle de Tena o por Ainsa, los accesos desde Zaragoza son tercermundistas hacia Jaca e inexistentes por Barbastro. Una estrategia para España deberia ser acordar con Francia un trazado y pactar que ambos empecemos por poner un acceso hacia Zaragoza en doble vía de altas prestaciones, luego se podría pensar mejor en el túnel.


Si la cosa va solo de abrir Canfranc, va lenta pero se acabará haciendo aunque no tendrá apenas tráfico por las velocidades comerciales ridículas que se pueden alcanzar ahí. De todos modos es una buena idea, de hecho, Renfe, que al planificar las compras de material siempre anticipa escenarios, ya tiene trenes Diesel pensados para explotarse en ancho internacional en esa línea , la cosa va tan lenta que esos trenes se compraron hace más de 20 años y todavía no ha habido ocasión de utilizarlos.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Mar 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> No es que se oponga el gobierno central, bueno, el de ahora sí porque es como es. Lo que tiene la TCP que la hace maldita es que es un proyecto internacional, y eso en Europa casi nunca va bien. Ahora mismo los franceses tienen por más prioritario, y con razón, el Lyon-Turin, y ahí sigue esperando. Estas obras internacionales son de décadas desde que empieza el diálogo hasta que se corta la cinta. AlpTransit ha sido una cosa muy lenta y tiene la suerte que discurre por territorio suizo y, teniendo un enorme potencial de tráfico (el de Italia con centroeuropa), ha costado mucho y aún quedan flecos por ejecutar.
> 
> Y los franceses no van a creer en la buena fe española si antes no empezamos por concretar una alternativa y construir el acceso hacia ella: sea por el valle de Tena o por Ainsa, los accesos desde Zaragoza son tercermundistas hacia Jaca e inexistentes por Barbastro. Una estrategia para España deberia ser acordar con Francia un trazado y pactar que ambos empecemos por poner un acceso hacia Zaragoza en doble vía de altas prestaciones, luego se podría pensar mejor en el túnel.
> 
> ...




pues habrá que tratarlo con Francia, desde luego ellos no lo van a hacer si no les satisface algún interés... pero ojo, como digo se debería implicar de una vez a Lisboa, que la supongo reticente por su miedo a caer en la órbita de Madrid... pero si se hace en un contexto europeo la cosa ya cambiaría.

eso es lo que debería hacer Espanna en so conexión con Europa y luego ya de una vez una gran autovía de la plata, con vía ferrea incluída mínimo desde León hasta Sevilla, por Extremadura, ya está bien del subdesarrollo de toda esa banda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Mar 2021)

Todos estos planes serían para tener una idea de estado y un proyecto de futuro para España.

Pero resulta que ahora las únicas ideas son las de mantenerse en el poder y que eso de España es un concepto discutido y discutible.

¿Que cojones de proyectos a gran escala se pueden afrontar así?

Al único que le he escuchado algo parecido es a VOX con lo del plan hidrológico nacional o ese otro que se comentó hace unos meses sobre convertir a media España en un sembradío de regadío. Y dicho eso, los veo muy novatos, verdes y aficionados en estas lides. Más aún cuando para poner en marcha cualquier proyecto similar antes hay que meter en cintura a las autonomías. Y a ver quien es el que le pone el cascabel a ese gato.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues habrá que tratarlo con Francia, desde luego ellos no lo van a hacer si no les satisface algún interés... pero ojo, como digo se debería implicar de una vez a Lisboa, que la supongo reticente por su miedo a caer en la órbita de Madrid... pero si se hace en un contexto europeo la cosa ya cambiaría.
> 
> eso es lo que debería hacer Espanna en so conexión con Europa y luego ya de una vez una gran autovía de la plata, con vía ferrea incluída mínimo desde León hasta Sevilla, por Extremadura, ya está bien del subdesarrollo de toda esa banda.



Estoy de acuerdo. De hecho seria barato de León a Salamanca y luego ya pasado Bejar toca nueva planta, pero vale la pena . Eso sí, no está en los planes de Fomento.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Mar 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. De hecho seria barato de León a Salamanca y luego ya pasado Bejar toca nueva planta, pero vale la pena . Eso sí, no está en los planes de Fomento.



bueno, aquí tratamos de abstraernos un poco de la cruda realidad, es necesario para ver claro


----------



## jpjp (8 Mar 2022)

Que curioso:









Aragón y los Juegos Olímpicos 2030: la TCP es el precio


Ante la posibilidad de que Aragón organice conjuntamente y en igualdad con Cataluña los Juegos Olímpicos 2030 muchos aragoneses se preguntarán:




www.elespanol.com





Como no tienen estaciones de esqui en condiciones los catalanes necesitan las de aragón.
Pues ojala sirva para hacer la TCP (tren y autovia) desde Zaragoza hasta toulousse.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Mar 2022)

7 años después los cuñaos siguen especulando mientras no se sabe nada de ese túnel ni se le espera…


----------



## Funci-vago (8 Mar 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que curioso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No van a hacer una mierda, y con los cagalanes no se puede ir ni a cagar, asi que no habrá juegos. Tampoco creo que economicamente interese a nadie en Aragón, las cuatro cosas que vayan a caer en la provincia de Huesca serán migajas. Por suerte ahora tenemos un tio como Lambán que no es un puto catalufo como el mierdas de Marcelino Iglesias y no traga con la basura. Pero no nos engañemos, Pais Vasco y Cataluña NUNCA JAMAS permitirán que se construya la TCP.


----------



## Cuqui (8 Mar 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que curioso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es que Toulousse ha sido tomada por los moros, buscar un blanco es como jugar a encontrar a Wally.


----------



## frangelico (8 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> No van a hacer una mierda, y con los cagalanes no se puede ir ni a cagar, asi que no habrá juegos. Tampoco creo que economicamente interese a nadie en Aragón, las cuatro cosas que vayan a caer en la provincia de Huesca serán migajas. Por suerte ahora tenemos un tio como Lambán que no es un puto catalufo como el mierdas de Marcelino Iglesias y no traga con la basura. Pero no nos engañemos, Pais Vasco y Cataluña NUNCA JAMAS permitirán que se construya la TCP.



Como mucho reabrirán el Canfranero


----------

